# Nacemos prematuros. Los bebés deben permanecer pegados a la teta de su madre durante meses. Las guarderías les trastorna. No adquieren instinto matern



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2019)

Los humanos somos como marsupiales. Nacemos mucho antes de completar el desarrollo.
Por lo tanto, la última fase del " embarazo " en vez de ser en una bolsa como los canguros, durante decenas de miles de años fue en una bolsa hecha de pieles de animales que las mujeres llevaban colgando.
Tal es así que la obsesión de las mujeres actuales de ir con el bolso a todos lados, es el instinto de acarrear un bebé .
El bolso es un bebé fantasma que no tienen o lo han abandonado en un orfanato llamado guardería.









*Neotenia en humanos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org


Los humanos somos fetos de mono.
La neotenia en los humanos fue una respuesta evolutiva para que los bebés pudiesen nacer prematuros ya que de otra manera no podrían salir por el canal del parto cuando los humanos evolucionaron para caminar sobre dos patas. El canal del parto se hizo estrecho y curvado . La vagina se hizo mucho más grande para que pudiesen salir los bebés cabezones . El pene tuvo que crecer para acoplarse a ese enorme hueco. ( los gorilas tienen un pene de 3 cm en erección )

Los chinos no sólo conservan los rasgos más infantiles en el cuerpo sino también en la mente. Son igual de caprichosos e irascibles y al igual que los niños , si tienen interés son como una esponja a la hora de aprender . A medida que nos vamos haciendo adultos perdemos esa capacidad, por eso nos cuesta tanto aprender un idioma nuevo por ejemplo. Un niño inglés de 3 años sabe hablar inglés mejor que un universitario español.


Nacimiento en estado muy inmaduro, consecuencia de pelvis estrecha.
Enlentecimiento del desarrollo embrionario.
Aprendizaje muy largo.
*Causas hipotéticas de la bipedestación:*

Cuerpo con poco balanceo lateral. Eficaz en marchas prolongadas.
Posibilita ver más lejos. Facilita el escape de la predación.
Liberación de las manos para transporte de alimentos.
Expone menos superficie corporal al sol. Permite caminar en horas de más calor, y reduce la sudoración (ahorro de agua).









Neotenia en humanos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org

















El báculo es como un puñal que busca clavar de forma brusca el pene en el cuerpo de la hembra . En la competencia con otros machos no hay tiempo que perder . O se aprovecha el momento o viene otro y se la quita mientras está tanteando. Por lo tanto es una penetración violenta .

En los humanos , la hembra evolucionó para ser extremadamente promiscua y dejarse copular por todos los machos de la tribu .
Algo así como lo que sigue sucediendo con la llamada prostitución , donde los machos no se pelean ni compiten . Simplemente esperan su turno . Esta transformación del comportamiento sexual, supuso que nuestra especie no se haya extinguido como las otras 8 especies de humanos que se mataron con palos y piedras en la competencia por fecundar a las hembras.

A diferencia de otros primates donde los partos son mucho más sencillos , la especie humana al evolucionar para caminar sobre dos patas dificultó enormemente la salida del bebé por la pelvis y la vagina la cual tuvo que evolucionar haciéndose mucho más más grande .

Las vaginas son así para que puedan salir bebés cabezones ya que al problema de la marcha bípeda se sumó la necesidad de dar a luz bebés provistos de un cerebro voluminoso.






*Báculo (hueso peneano) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org
.

*Por qué los humanos perdieron el hueso del pene*
El báculo es un hueso extraesquelético, y ha ayudado a los primates a ganar en el juego del apareamiento
elpais.com



El eufemismo llamado amor es una trampa de la biología para unir a una pareja con la única finalidad de que críe a unos hijos que en nuestra es pecie son muy dependientes y necesitan de ambos progenitores.

Nuestra bioquímica ( como en el resto de las especies ) , nos dirige con recompensa y refuerzo positivo - placer y felicidad - si hacemos las cosas bien...
o nos castiga con angustia y dolor emocional si no seguimos las etapas previstas.

Básicamente lo que sucede en los llamados ENAMORADOS ( igual en todas las especies que se emparejan ), durante el cortejo se reactivan unas estructuras neuronales creadas durante la infancia entre el bebé y la madre. Es una especie de imán emocional para ambos, que pretende que no se separen - puesto que los bebés humanos son muy frágiles y necesitan la constante atención de su madre y estar pegados a su teta -

LA CRIANZA CON APEGO, que es lo natural, a diferencia de lo que la gente cree , forma adultos seguros de si mismos y equilibrados .
Abandonar a los bebés españoles en orfanatos llamados guarderías, son la causa principal de tantas parafilias que ya son una normalidad y la excesiva ansiedad a la hora de buscar a la madre ausente que fue reemplazada por chupetes y biberones.


Hay diferentes opiniones sobre la crianza con apego porque este tema tiene muchos intereses creados .
¿ cómo se va a decir a millones de mujeres occidentales que si abandonan a sus hijos a los pocos meses de nacer les causarán unos daños irreversibles que se manifestarán en la edad adulta ?
el principal es la no adquisición de la verdadera identidad como especie y del instinto maternal ( los machos humanos somos también maternales como los pájaros nidícolas por la misma razón de dependencia de las crías ) Pero un macho humano proveedor de comida y protector no da la teta .

¿ alguien imagina a un gorila macho amamantando a un bebé ? tampoco lo hace ninguna gorila hembra que no sea su madre !

Precisamente la mejor forma de entender todo esto es todo lo que sucede en los animales que son criados por humanos . Lo que se llama IMPRONTA y de eso hay mucha experiencia en los zoos y en los circos.












Así es como la crianza con apego afecta al desarrollo infantil


¿Por qué todo el mundo opina sobre cómo se debe criar a un bebé? Ideas como “no cojas al niño cuando llore que se acostumbra a los brazos” o “ya es hora de que




www.lavanguardia.com












La crianza con apego no funciona como predican los ‘gurús’


Una relación fuerte y sana entre los bebés y sus cuidadores es imprescindible en la evolución de cualquier criatura. Los partidarios de la ‘maternidad natural’ promueven tres prácticas para afianzarla: el colecho, la lactancia y el porteo. Sin embargo, sus reglas no son ni necesarias ni...




www.agenciasinc.es














Ansiedad por separación en adultos: Síntomas y cómo manejarlo


La ansiedad por separación es el miedo a perder o estar lejos de una persona o figura de apego. Se trata con psicoterapia y medicamentos. Aprende más aquí.




www.medicalnewstoday.com













Trastorno de ansiedad de separación | Persum Psicólogos Oviedo


Si algo define al trastorno de ansiedad de separación en adultos es el incremento de la ansiedad al anticipar el alejamiento del hogar o de personas.




psicologosoviedo.com







Nacemos prematuros , 9 meses antes de lo que deberíamos nacer para ser igual que los chimpancés .
Al evolucionar para caminar sobre dos piernas el esqueleto se modificó y la pelvis de las hembras humanas dificultan mucho el parto.
al evolucionar para tener un cerebro tan grande se unió al problema anterior
el bebé prematuro es como un marsupial , como un canguro que se aferra a la teta de su madre , por eso los bebés humanos ansían el chupete.
La madre por lo tanto debe estar con su cría el 100% del tiempo durante los primeros meses por lo que la incapacitan para valerse por sí misma .
la humana con un bebé necesita la imprescindible ayuda del padre de la cría para su alimentación y protección.

somos descendientes de aquellos machos que cuidaron , alimentaron y protegieron a su mujer y sus sucesivos hijos .

Las crías de los machos que abandonaban a la hembra después de la fecundación morían por falta de cuidados y con ellos los genes del mal padre.
















https://es.sanroeducare.com/infanticide-drives-female-promiscuity-page-719200



los testículos grandes son un signo de una especie con antecedentes de machos que no tienen reparos en matar a los bebés de sus competidores. El humano tiene los testículos más grandes que el gorila porque el gorila lucha con sus poderosos brazos , pero el humano con volumen de esperma dentro de la vagina atascando al siguiente el paso al útero de la hembra.

La promiscuidad de las hembras durante el celo en especies gregarias , dificulta que los machos sepan qué bebé matar al considerarse padre de las crías .

La mayoría de los machos mata a las crías que no son suyas para liberar a la hembra del ciclo reproductivo ( que puede durar varios años en el caso de humanos, chimpancés, elefantes, ballenas , gorilas , osos , leones … ) De esa manera entra en celo de nuevo y puede engendrar sus propios genes en lugar de sus competidores.

Ser el alfa de un harem no dura mucho tiempo puesto que otros machos lucharán por quedarse con las hembras , por lo tanto cuando un macho “ gana las elecciones” debe apresurarse a engendrar lo más rápido posible .

Todas las especies de humanos se han extinguido cuando aprendieron a usar palos y piedras en la lucha . Los gorilas y chimpancés ( y resto de monos ) siguen vivos porque sólo luchan con las manos .

Los humanos siguen vivos porque la hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo constantemente aunque no estuviese ovulando , puesto que durante la lactancia se inhibe la ovulación . Es decir una hembra humana una vez que quedase embarazada estaría 9 meses + 3 años de lactancia , no disponible , y como todas las hembras quedaban preñadas en la adolescencia sólo había 4 opciones :

*a) Lucha encarnizada de los machos por conseguir las pocas hembras disponibles

b) Matanza de los bebés para iniciar un nuevo ciclo

c) Promiscuidad de las hembras dejándose “ fertilizar” por cualquier macho y que la competencia fuese dentro de la vagina durante el coito . El pene es una herramienta para extraer el semen del anterior . el coito es un saca, saca , saca .*

_*d) Simular estar en celo activando las feromonas de los machos a través de la seducción y no del olfato*_

Hay que aclarar que nada tiene que ver el sexo con las vinculaciones que se formaban como “ familia” . El sexo era un pasatiempos como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros.

De hecho todavía existe la prostitución . Las putas pueden tener su pareja y su familia y sin embargo copular con infinidad de otros hombres sin que eso suponga ningún conflicto y los clientes hacen cola sin pelearse entre ellos .











Human development and birth | Human development and birth | By Hashem Al-Ghaili | Facebook


Human development and birth




fb.watch






las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad adulta no se comportan de forma normal.

¿ qué es ser normal ? comportarse como nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos .

Durante ese periodo el cerebro de todos los vertebrados realiza millones de conexiones neuronales cada minuto según las experiencias vitales , que en el caso de los humanos debería ser chupar la teta de la madre , sólo de su madre , no separarse de su lado y a los pocos meses cuando empiezan con la comida sólida , nuestras antepasadas ,que no tenían batidora , depositaban en la boca del bebé la comida premasticada . Todavía se sigue haciendo en algunas tribus y algunas madres occidentales que están avisadas y se comportan como tal .

De ahí el deseo por las tetas y los besos de lengua en los inicios del cortejo cuando se conoce a una persona desconocida y se quieren establecer vínculos fuertes . Lo que se hace es activar las conexiones neuronales que se formaron durante el apego con su madre lo que se conoce como IMPRONTA .
Es decir entre los enamorados se crea un imán emocional que los vincula con la misma fuerza que el bebé con su madre y la madre con su bebé.

Cuando es arrancada una cría de su madre y es criada por otras personas ( sea un loro , un gorila , un tigre o un bebé en abandonado en un orfanato llamado guardería ) el imprescindible aprendizaje no se efectúa y en el caso de los animales criados por humanos , no adquieren su verdadera identidad de especie . se les humaniza , se creen que son humanos y en su edad adulta querrán aparearse con humanos ( parafilia ) y no sabrán atender a sus crías ( no tienen instinto maternal o lo tienen desvirtuado )

Los labios pintados de rojo de las mujeres , pretenden provocar un SUPERESTÍMULO en la mente ancestral de los hombres que les impulsa a alimentar a las crías con la boca abierta pidiendo comida .
La vida son ciclos reproductivos y después de la primera etapa que es el cortejo y fecundación , llega la de construcción del nido donde serán recibidas las crías y posteriormente una rutina sin fin , que es conseguir comida y llevársela a la madre y a las crías pues de otra forma morirían de hambre.
Cada una de las etapas es regulada por la bioquímica premiando ( drogando ) con dopamina y oxitocina y placer si el macho hace bien las cosas y castigando con angustia , dolor, ansiedad, si no sigue lo pautado por el comportamiento programado con las hormonas como la *noradrenalina* o estresores como el *cortisol*. Estas dos hormonas surgen cuando hay una carencia de oxitocina y dopamina . es decir, un síndrome de abstinencia que pretende reencauzar al camino correcto que determina la biología.

El amor es demanda y dependencia , es sufrimiento igual que el hambre o la sed . Son alarmas del cuerpo para fines biológicos . El único mundo de los bebés es alimentarse con la teta y sentirse protegidos por los brazos Y LA CARA DE SU MADRE , a la que reconocen perfectamente desde los primeros días . Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que los hombres amamantan a sus hijos con tetas artificiales llamados biberones y de ahí podemos también sustraer consecuencias en la edad adulta , ya no sólo una vida trastornada sino una esterilidad funcional y por lo tanto la extinción.

Estoy completamente seguro , que los bebés humanos que durante horas, días , semanas , meses , su única compañía era un chupete de goma abandonados en una cuna mirando al techo , en la edad adulta tienen trastornos sexuales y parafilias , que en España ya son tan comunes que se han convertido en una normalidad , precisamente porque hace aproximadamente 30 años , una generación completa fue arrancada de los brazos de sus madres para almacenarlos como fardos vivientes .

En la crianza con apego , que recomiendo a cualquier persona que lea esto , el bebé está siempre cerca de su madre y mamará como lo hace con el chupete , puesto que somos " marsupiales " en los brazos de las madres , sin necesidad de sufrir ni llorar constantemente pidiendo atención . Los bebés crecen más confiados , inteligentes , serán personas más equilibradas y seguras de sí mismos . no tendrán necesidad de drogas ni excesos con la comida puesto que su bioquímica no ha sufrido mucho estrés en la etapa más trascendental de toda nuestra vida y que determina nuestra identidad, nuestro carácter y temperamento y marcará nuestras ansiedades y deseos .

No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.

No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
En las aves la confusión es mucho mayor , pues aunque loros y otras aves inteligentes anidan y cuidan a sus crías durante meses, las rapaces también lo hacen , y los patos y los gansos son infinitamente más inteligentes que las águilas .

EN CUALQUIER CASO Y EL MOTIVO DE ESTA REFLEXIÓN ES QUE LAS MADRES HUMANAS , al igual que las lobas, no han terminado su gestación y permanecen íntimamente unidas a su cría durante muchos meses. De hecho el bebé no se soltaba de la teta en todo el día. por eso existen los chupetes y por eso se calman cuando les mecen la cuna, porque suponen que van en brazos de su madre.

*Es extremadamente antinatural y perjudica gravemente el desarrollo emocional del bebé, que se envíen prematuramente a esos orfanatos llamados guarderías. 
y es obligar a la madre a pasar por un terrible trance parecido a la muerte de un ser querido al separarla de su bebé para obligarla a ir a trabajar. *
Nada hay más importante en la vida que ser madre, que atender durante 3 años a tu hijo recién nacido. Ser cajera de supermercado , incluso ministra o cualquier otro trabajo puede esperar. Ninguna madre debe estar trabajando habiendo millones de hombres en paro sin poder mantener a una familia.
Cualquier grupo político que promocione " la educación de cero a 3 años " para esclavizar a las madres , son enemigos de nuestra sociedad y de las mujeres pues les provocan un sufrimiento innecesario .
*La niña arrancada de los brazos de su madre, no desarrolla el instinto maternal y será una estéril incapaz de formar pareja estable. *
Saltará de hombre en hombre utilizando el sexo como droga, como fuente de dopamina.
Por supuesto que se sabe esta consecuencia y por eso se hace.


¿Porqué nacemos tan desvalidos?

los recién nacidos llegan al mundo con una gran precocidad en su desarrollo. Es por ello que Portmann estimó que la gestación de los seres humanos tendría que durar *entre 18 y 21 meses*, para que los bebés nacieran con un desarrollo neurológico y cognitivo similar al de los chimpancés.
El hecho de que el cerebro haya aumentado su velocidad de crecimiento durante la gestación nos obliga a nacer mucho antes de lo pudiera parecer razonable. Si nuestra gestación tuviera una *duración de unos 20 meses*, como sugirió Adolf Portmann, *el parto sería inviable*. La cabeza de nuestros recién nacidos sería demasiado grande como para gestionar con éxito el tránsito por el canal del parto. Una mayor capacidad para el aprendizaje a cambio de un parto muy prematuro. En definitiva, nuestro organismo emitirá las señales oportunas para el inicio del momento del nacimiento, aún cuando el cerebro esté notablemente inmaduro. Conseguiremos atravesar el canal del parto muy desvalidos, pero podremos vivir gracias a los cuidados que nos proporcionan nuestros progenitores y, en particular, nuestra madre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

las crías de bonobo nacen mucho más desarrolladas que las crías de los humanos.











Los bonobos dan a luz como los humanos: con la ayuda de comadronas


Los humanos no son los únicos animales que dan a luz rodeados de comadronas a fin de evitar cualquier imprevisto durante el parto. También lo hacen los bonobos o




www.lavanguardia.com




.









Evidencias de asistencia en el parto entre hembras de bonobo


Bonobos hembras cautivas han sido observadas ayudando a una de ellas a dar a luz, algo que...




www.europapress.es















Ocho meses y medio de embarazo y tres años de dependencia: ¿orangutana o humana?


La gestación y crianza de los orangutanes es muy similar a la de los humanos, aunque su adolescencia empieza mucho antes. Así es el Tinder para gorilas: amor en el zoológico




www.elespanol.com












Las hembras bonobo se ayudan a parir unas a otras (aunque no les haga falta)


Ciencia y tecnología que suman | NMAS1.ORG




nmas1.org













Las hembras de bonobo, verdaderas comadronas del parto de las otras


Lo han dejado plasmado en un vídeo en el que grabaron tres partos diferentes de bonobo (chimpancé pigmeo) en cautividad, según el estudio publicado




www.cuatro.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

a


La extraordinaria capacidad que tiene la especie humana de acumular grasa alrededor de su cuerpo, es similar a las jorobas de los camellos.

Son reservorios de nutrientes que permite pasar largos periodos de hambruna , que fueron lo normal durante decenas de miles de años.

Nuestros antepasados vivían en desiertos helados durante la glaciación . Apenas había comida , pero cuando conseguían matar a un bisonte , comían hasta reventar , puesto que la carne a los 3 días empezaba a pudrirse.

Sólo sobrevivían aquellos individuos capaces de engordar fácilmente , como les pasa a los osos antes de " hibernar " .

Las gordas eran el referente deseable puesto que podrían criar a sus hijos amamantándolos aún sin nada que comer.

Por el contrario las flacas se morían de hambre a los pocos días y con ella el bebé que siempre tenían colgado de una teta y los otros hijos pequeños al faltarles la madre que les pudiese cuidar y proteger.

Los hombres aún siendo buenos padres , su función era ir de caza , atacar otros poblados y defender el propio , no se podían en cargar de niños huérfanos. No era tan importante la supervivencia de los hombres , su función fecundadora era algo muy puntual ( una vez cada 3 años ) por lo tanto muy pocos hombres podían fecundar a muchas mujeres. Que el coito ocupacional, como pasatiempos fuese algo habitual , era como rascarse la espalda unos a otros o quitarse piojos , al ser un acto estéril no tiene ninguna relevancia en la evolución ni la genética.

las hembras entre los 9 meses de embarazo y los dos años de lactancia, no ovulan , evidentemente.
Las españolas contemporáneas , al no tener hijos , entran en celo todos los meses , 10 días después de la regla. todas nuestras antepasadas quedaban preñadas en cada periodo fértil puesto que el sexo era muy frecuente y siempre había candidatos disponibles .

La regla todos los meses , es algo antinatural que nunca sucedió en nuestra especie. Es una de las razones del constante comportamiento histérico de las españolas que han venido a llamar feminismo .

Nuestros antepasados neandertales vivían en familias o unidades reproductivas de un macho con varias hembras , muy parecido a los gorilas o los esquimales que son los humanos con más genes neandertales . Precisamente los indígenas sudamericanos , mexicanos en concreto , es la población más gorda del mundo , porque son descendientes de esquimales que atravesaron el estrecho de Bering . 

sin embargo nuestros antepasados los negros, vivían en poblados puesto que en África había comida por todos lados . Me refiero a los cereales , las semillas de las hierbas que crecían en las inmensas sabanas y que las mujeres recolectaban y molían con dos piedras ( por eso siguen haciendo trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios como cajeras de supermercado o líneas de montaje ) , también recolectaban raíces , bayas , insectos , carroñas . Los hombres iban de caza en grupos de 5 , por eso 4 es el número de amigos habitual , el resto son conocidos . Un grupo más numeroso hacía demasiado ruido y espantaba a las presas además eran más a repartir .

Ahí, en esas dos formas incompatibles de vivir la vida , podemos vislumbrar el eterno conflicto entre la familia y el gregarismo , que ha recibido múltiples nombres a lo largo de la historia y ahora se llama comunismo. 

Lo que sucede realmente es que al ser híbridos de neandertales y negros , en unas personas se manifiesta más claramente el comportamiento familiar y en otras el comportamiento de grupo , de tribu que no establece lazos afectivos tan intensos y permanentes con sus familiares. 


como las agrupaciones de animales , siempre están compuestas por hembras . Los machos solían pelear entre sí y causar conflictos , por eso se inventaban las guerras y focalizaban la ira permanente del macho humano, contra otros machos fuera del grupo .

Todo esto sigue en el instinto de los adolescentes actuales , cuando juegan de forma hipnótica con la play imaginando que están matando a enemigos de la tribu vecina.









El hombre más obeso del mundo es mexicano y pesa 500 kilos


La pesadilla de Juan Pedro comenzó cuando tenía 17 años y tuvo un accidente que dejó reducida su movilidad




www.diariosur.es
















los osos, técnicamente, no hibernan; lo que hacen es desarrollar una hipotermia superficial, que no es lo mismo, aunque pueda parecerlo. El animal de mayor tamaño que hiberna es la marmota alpina, que con sus cinco kilos de peso, se encuentra muy lejos de las grandes masas propias de los osos.

Los camellos pueden sobrevivir en zonas áridas porque pueden pasar días sin comer ni beber gracias a que su

Los *camellos* y dromedarios acumulan en sus *jorobas* de 15 a 20 kg de gliceroles y fosfolípidos con más de un 60% de ácidos grasos saturados -o insaturados como el oleico.
Así que, a razón de 8,2 litros por kilo, son capaces de generar hasta alrededor de 150 litros de agua.

*Reservas de agua en la grasa*

Las reservas de triacilgliceroles tienen como función proporcionarles energía y calor mediante la oxidación de sus ácidos grasos, pero también agua pese a que los almacenes grasos están exentos de este componente como tal. Esto se debe a que en los procesos del catabolismo de las moléculas energéticas se genera “agua metabólica”.

Se estima que 1 g de glúcidos produce 0,56 g de agua, 1 g de proteínas produce 0,40 g de agua y 1 g de grasa aproximadamente el mismo peso de agua (1,07 g).


camellos y dromedarios que tienen importantes depósitos grasos en sus jorobas (de 15 a 20 kg de triacilgliceroles con ácidos grasos saturados).




los bebés de bonobo, nacen más desarrollados y espabilados que los humanos. la gestación de los seres humanos tendría que durar entre 18 y 21 meses, para que los bebés nacieran con un desarrollo neurológico y cognitivo similar al de los chimpancés.

Se puede interpretar, que los bebés humanos al igual que las crías de los loros , nacen sin acabar de desarrollarse y necesitan de un estrecho contacto y cuidados de su madre.
Los marsupiales, como los canguros, las crías nacen extremadamente poco desarrolladas, son como embriones , y se aferran a la teta de su madre durante meses.
Pues los bebés humanos es un paso intermedio , por eso se calman con un chupete, realmente deberían estar pegados a la teta de la madre el mayor tiempo posible.
Abandonar a bebés humanos en esos orfanatos, que no son más que almacenes de bebés llamados guarderías , es una extrema crueldad para la madre y el bebé y que perjudicará gravemente el desarrollo emocional en la edad adulta.


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

¿Cuando vas a aceptar (de una puñetera vez ya) que eso no es producido por la adaptación al medio ambiente natural...?

No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver...

ESAS SON ADAPTACIONES AL MEDIO AMBIENTE SOCIAL...

Joer tio. Es que está más claro que el agua y sigues insistiendo en ver al hombre como un puto mono...

Ahora sales con el genocidio de los blancos, cual comodín del público... como si no nos conociesemos....

Eres duro de mollera...

¿Porque no caben en el vientre?

De verdad que tenemos que tragarnos semejantes tonterias...

Si lo sabes tu ya de sobra que el cerebro es el órgano de lejos menos desarrolado al nacer porque continua desarrollandose mucho más tiempo que los demás animales... porque somos humanos y pensamos... Y ESTAMOS ADAPTADOS BIOLOGICAMENTE AL MEDIO AMBIENTE SOCIAL...


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sinceramente , amparado en tu anonimato ¿ tú crees en Dios ?



Eso mismo ¿Tu en esto que tienes vicio u oficio?


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...



Sigo pensando, que aún y con los avances en la civilización, somos la especie más idiota de todas. 

Para aprender cosas básicas y llegar a conclusiones simples, el humano tarda siglos. Y además es capaz de perder estos aprendizajes en un santiamén.


----------



## hueVOXpelu2 (17 Ago 2019)

Con el progresismo se quiere cambiar esta situación, ahora no se quiere ni que salgan del vientre de la madre.

Espero que la historia ponga en su lugar a estos hijos de la gran puta y los libros los describan como la basura que son.


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ no te atreves a responder a pesar de que te ocultas ? ¿ qué temes ?



Te temo a tí y a todo el clero palmero que está detrás tuyo...


----------



## luismarple (17 Ago 2019)

Una guardería no es un internado. Creo que por ley la criatura no puede estar más de seis horas.

Y si comparas con un año a los que se han quedado en casa con los que han ido a guardería, los de la guarde les mean en la cara. Son mucho más listos, tienen más habilidades sociales, se adaptan mucho mejor a todo tipo de situaciones y los otros son unos torpes, enmadrados, apollardados que no saben tratar con otros niños.

Una amiga mía profesora siempre comenta que el primer día de clase de primero de infantil te puede decir de un vistazo qué alumnos han ido a guarde y cuales no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

Este es un canguro recién nacido . Su aspecto es el de un embrión. Es fascinante como se fue pasando del huevo, de los monotremas como el ornitorrinco a los marsupiales. 
Los marsupiales consiguieron sobrevivir en Australia por su aislamiento. En el resto del planeta una nueva forma de gestar le ganó la batalla. 
LOS PLACENTADOS como nosotros. las crías son retenidas en el útero materno durante largo tiempo donde son alimentadas por una placenta alantoica. Es decir, el huevo de la mujer se incuba dentro del útero, nace la cría y se desarrolla. 

Lo interesante en nuestro caso es como a diferencia de los jabalíes por ejemplo, cuya madre tiene muchas crías y nacen espabiladas y dispuestas a correr, nosotros nacemos CASI COMO LOS CANGUROS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

NO SE PIERDAN EL FASCINANTE NACIMIENTO DE UN CANGURO. DURA SOLO UN MINUTO


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

Aquí se llega a la conclusión del bajo CI

Juegos - Humanidad con CI 140

Es la vida comunitaria que nos ayuda a sobrevivir. Si fuéramos más inteligentes, seríamos cómo los felinos. 
Y la gestación sería diferente.


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En la lengua culta debe evitarse el uso de adverbios como cerca, *detrás*, delante, debajo, dentro, encima, enfrente con adjetivos posesivos; así pues, no debe decirse*detrás* mío, encima suya, etc., sino *detrás* de mí, encima de él, etc.



¿Eso del decirsedetrás es por ecología verdad?

Ya que casi estamos como en casa yo creo que pudieramos usar el detrás de usted o encima de usted... no vaya a ser ustedes no se me entiendan el vosotros...

Como vos guste.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> ¿Eso del decirsedetrás es por ecología verdad?
> 
> Ya que casi estamos como en casa yo creo que pudieramos usar el detrás de usted o encima de usted... no vaya a ser que no se me entienda el vosotros...
> 
> Como vos guste.



A ti lo que te pasa es que te cuesta reconocer que está equivocado porque no sabes lo que no sabes. padeces del mal de DUNNING-KRUGER


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A ti lo que te pasa es que te cuesta reconocer que está equivocado porque no sabes lo que no sabes. padeces del mal de DUNNING-KRUGER



Tu sabes lo que saben los demás mejor que ellos mismos... alguién te ha elegido para ello...


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> eres un puto pesado que no sabes de lo que hablas, puede que seas experto en dioses y hadas, pero no vengas a estropear mis elaborados hilos diciendo bobadas y ocurrencias . por eso te vas al ignore porque no tienes un debate constructivo . Dices cosas de niño pequeño que delatan tu ingenuidad en estos temas.



No se si el que acabará en el ignore serás tú...

Claro que soy un pesado, ¿Como no voy a serlo al ver semejantes barbaridades escritas por una persona que se cree casi tan mono como hombre?

Un poquito de por favor hombre hombre, no me sea usted hombre mono...

Ya hemos estado hablando mucho del tema.

Y constantemente te estoy contestando y aclarando las adaptaciones.

Los animales más desprotegidos al nacer y que más cuidados necesitan son los más sociales.

Cuantas menos crias se tengan por parto, esos animales serán más sociales.

Cuanto más tarde el cerebro en madurar, esos animales, serán más sociales.

Yo el curro que te pegas te lo respeto como lo que más, aportas mucho y de mucha calidad, pero... no se como decirte... dejas deslizar ideas... que no... que es que dices cosas muy interesantes pero muy mal enfocadas...

me has dejado con la duda ¿Tu crees en Dios? Yo cada día soy más agnóstico... pero claro nadie se acuerda de Santa Bárbara hasta que truena...


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...




Parece que no te has dado cuenta que los poderosos no nos quieren. Hace decadas se desincentiba la natalidad y cada vez de un modo mas agresivo. En el mundo sobra cada vez mas gente para manejar la economia mundial. Recuerdo en este foro, en el 2009 o 2010, que publicaron un articulo de un periodico que un tipo que decia que con 500 millones de habitantes en el planeta era suficiente para manejar la economia y de paso tambien decia que ibamos a perder libertades y calidad de vida. Lo he intentado buscar pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## Knausgård (17 Ago 2019)

Cuando hay fiestas nacionales la proporción de foreros psicópatas se dispara. Debe ser que en los loqueros también hay fiesta.


----------



## nini sin complejos (17 Ago 2019)

Ese argumento lo van a usar los progresistas para justificar el aborto después de nacer


----------



## Digamelon (17 Ago 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> No se si el que acabará en el ignore serás tú...
> 
> Claro que soy un pesado, ¿Como no voy a serlo al ver semejantes barbaridades escritas por una persona que se cree casi tan mono como hombre?
> 
> ...



Los jabalís, las ovejas, los caballos... Van en manada y al rato de nacer ya pueden correr. ¿No son sociales?


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Una guardería no es un internado. Creo que por ley la criatura no puede estar más de seis horas.
> 
> Y si comparas con un año a los que se han quedado en casa con los que han ido a guardería, los de la guarde les mean en la cara. Son mucho más listos, tienen más habilidades sociales, se adaptan mucho mejor a todo tipo de situaciones y los otros son unos torpes, enmadrados, apollardados que no saben tratar con otros niños.
> 
> Una amiga mía profesora siempre comenta que el primer día de clase de primero de infantil te puede decir de un vistazo qué alumnos han ido a guarde y cuales no.



El primer impacto de algo desconocido, te puede desconcertar incluso a ti. 
Que te lleven a un sitio extraño, con extraños , sin saber de qué va. La incertidumbre te causa estrés y angustia. 
Es el miedo a lo desconocido. 
Sin embargo es una actitud emocional puntual . Luego está el carácter , el temperamento. Y LO MÁS IMPORTANTE 
- LA ADOLESCENCIA Y LA EDAD ADULTA. 

Hay muchísimas investigaciones sobre el tema y también muchas conclusiones diferentes, porque lo que se entiende como +
FRACASAR EN LA VIDA o 
TRIUNFAR EN LA VIDA
Todavía está por definir. No necesariamente una persona que se ha enriquecido o tiene un buen puesto de trabajo , es una persona equilibrada y feliz. 
Ya no es tanto la felicidad de estar saltando todo el día como un tonto. es saber interpretar las circunstancias de la vida y poder salir airoso de ellas. 

Hay estadísticas de adictos a las drogas, al sexo promiscuo ( otra droga ) , a la incapacidad de formar una pareja fiel o tener una familia.

LA IMPRONTA o imprinting del que he hablado en otras ocasiones cambia para siempre y de una forma irremediable el cerebro de los animales según los críe la madre o sean criados por los humanos. 
En los zoos lo más destacable por ejemplo en los gorilas hembras criados por humanos, es que pierden el instinto maternal y aunque quedasen preñadas , al parir, no saben coger al bebé, no lo saben amamantar y lo ven como algo extraño , atacándole o aplastándole sin querer. 

Habría que averiguar también el porcentaje de mujeres que han abortado y que han ido a una guardería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

Orgullonini dijo:


> Ese argumento lo van a usar los progresistas para justificar el aborto después de nacer



El aborto es un crimen desde el minuto uno . 
Suponer que porque se mate a un niño 5 meses antes de nacer o 6 meses antes de nacer es menos crimen es engañar a los tontos . 

Un embrión , es un humano con una larga expectativa de vida, y es el depositario del genoma. 
EL GENOMA ES EL TESTIGO QUE PASA DE CUERPO EN CUERPO DESDE EL PRINCIPIO DE LOS TIEMPOS, COMO EN UNA CARRERA DE RELEVOS. 
LAS MADRES SON SOLO INCUBADORAS QUE TRANSMITEN PARTE DEL GENOMA SAGRADO QUE PERTENECE A LA ESPECIE HUMANA.

EL ABORTO ES UN CRIMEN CONTRA LA HUMANIDAD.


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> Los jabalís, las ovejas, los caballos... Van en manada y al rato de nacer ya pueden correr. ¿No son sociales?



Son sociales, ya con el hecho de nacer 1 o 2 crías es indicativo de una forma primaria de socialización.

Tienen estructuras sociales defensivas, con las crías en medio, en el círculo interno las madres y terneros crecidos y en el externo los machos adultos.

Pero no son animales adaptados al medio ambiente social. Aquí no hay término medio, lo que beneficia a la adaptación al medio natural, perjudica la adaptación al medio social. Cuanto más apto sea el animal al nacer para la naturaleza, menos apto será de adulto para vivir en sociedad.

Para que la especie comience a adaptarse al medio social, este debe ser más fuerte que el medio natural. La sociedad debe ser capaz de proteger eficazmente a las crías. Si esa barrera es lo suficientemente sólida, las adaptaciones sociales podrán empezar a tomar peso frente a las adaptaciones naturales.

Con esto creo que ya tenemos algo de certeza respecto a esto... "No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr."


No se cuantas veces voy a tener que repetir siempre lo mismo, la verdad...

¿Cuanto tiempo dedican los loros grises de cola roja al cuidado de sus crias?
¿El cuidado aparte de grupal/materno es también grupal/materno/paterno?

¿A que son más inteligentes los animales "de madriguera" (con adaptaciones sociales)? 

Pues eso... pan con queso...


----------



## Knausgård (17 Ago 2019)

Otro anormal al que no han dado las pastillas por ser puente.


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A ti lo que te pasa es que te cuesta reconocer que está equivocado porque no sabes lo que no sabes. padeces del mal de DUNNING-KRUGER



Totalmente de acuerdo. Sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Quierosaber (17 Ago 2019)

Me parece muy interesante el estudio realizado sobre la relación entre el desarrollo y el momento del nacimiento, pero creo que con respecto al ser humano la cosa es muy sencilla.
Primero.- Es un hecho incontestable que nacemos indefensos, sin posibilidad laguna de sobrevivir si no es con cuidados continuos por parte de los adultos.
Segundo.- Es un derecho incuestionable (debería serlo) el de disponer de medios para cuidar y atender al bebé recién nacido hasta una edad suficiente. Esa edad la podemos consensuar, pero creo que debería situarse en torno al primer año de vida.
Tercero.- Es un hecho incuestionable que la madre (que gesta, da a Luz y puede amamantar) necesita disponer de tiempo para su recuperación y que necesita ayuda para compatibilizar esa recuperación con la atención que necesita el bebé (muchas mujeres lo han hecho solas pero no es, ni de lejos, ni ideal ni aceptable).
Cuarto.- Es un hecho incuestionable que el derecho al cuidado del hijo sebe predicarse respecto de ambos progenitores, padre y madre.

En conclusión, yo no entro en si el derecho a la baja por maternidad ha de ser para uno u otro, ni si han de quedarse en casa las madres, ni si es una agresión la guardería, la cuestión fundamental es crear las condiciones para que todos, padres y madres puedan procrear y criar a sus bebés en las mejores condiciones. (no entro en cuestiones económicas, en lo que costaría a la colectividad garantizar tales derechos, pues no es el hilo adecuado).


----------



## signo13 (17 Ago 2019)

No comparto lo que dices sobre la guardería ataraxio, las guardes no son habitaciones de tortura. Si lo extrapolamos al mundo animal cuando una Leona se va a cazar deja a sus crías o bien solas o bien con otras leonas idem con los elefantes (excepto que estos no cazan) para un bebé es bueno tener estímulos.... Te lo digo yo por experiencia. Y lo que dice más arriba el otro Forero se nota cuando un niño ha ido a la guarde o no (negativamente)


----------



## Digamelon (17 Ago 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> Son sociales, ya con el hecho de nacer 1 o 2 crías es indicativo de una forma primaria de socialización.
> 
> Tienen estructuras sociales defensivas, con las crías en medio, en el círculo interno las madres y terneros crecidos y en el externo los machos adultos.
> 
> ...



No has dicho nada nuevo en éste post ni has respondido a la pregunta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

Quierosaber dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante el estudio realizado sobre la relación entre el desarrollo y el momento del nacimiento, pero creo que con respecto al ser humano la cosa es muy sencilla.
> Primero.- Es un hecho incontestable que nacemos indefensos, sin posibilidad laguna de sobrevivir si no es con cuidados continuos por parte de los adultos.
> Segundo.- Es un derecho incuestionable (debería serlo) el de disponer de medios para cuidar y atender al bebé recién nacido hasta una edad suficiente. Esa edad la podemos consensuar, pero creo que debería situarse en torno al primer año de vida.
> Tercero.- Es un hecho incuestionable que la madre (que gesta, da a Luz y puede amamantar) necesita disponer de tiempo para su recuperación y que necesita ayuda para compatibilizar esa recuperación con la atención que necesita el bebé (muchas mujeres lo han hecho solas pero no es, ni de lejos, ni ideal ni aceptable).
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

signo13 dijo:


> No comparto lo que dices sobre la guardería ataraxio, las guardes no son habitaciones de tortura. Si lo extrapolamos al mundo animal cuando una Leona se va a cazar deja a sus crías o bien solas o bien con otras leonas idem con los elefantes (excepto que estos no cazan) para un bebé es bueno tener estímulos.... Te lo digo yo por experiencia. Y lo que dice más arriba el otro Forero se nota cuando un niño ha ido a la guarde o no (negativamente)



Qué sabrás tu de leonas y de elefantas, y mucho menos de personas por lo que dices. 

¿ te has preguntado porque se calma un bebé cuando le dan un chupete ? ( un invento totalmente antinatural y rechazado desde la crianza con apego )

por cierto ¿ has oído hablar de la crianza con apego ? pues haber empezado por ahí. Crianza con apego - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lo que pueda suponer una cuidadora de guardería es una ingenuidad, es como decir que los pollos de una granja son felices y no echan de menos a su madre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> No has dicho nada nuevo en éste post ni has respondido a la pregunta.



He bloqueado a ese forero, porque solo dice tonterías que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla. 
Por decir algo y no entrar en rebatir sus ingenuidades, la única razón por la que los humanos tienen una cría es por lo mismo que los chimpancés, porque somos descendientes de animales arborícolas y solo se puede cargar con una cría. por eso los bebés nacen con los puños cerrados, para agarrarse del pelo de su madre. 
Somos la especie más inteligente y tenemos la estructura social que tenemos, por ser parientes de la segunda especie más inteligente y con la misma estructura : LOS CHIMPANCÉS. 
Si fuésemos descendientes de lagartos seríamos los " visitantes de V "


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

ESTAMOS ABSOLUTAMENTE PROGRAMADOS PARA SEGUIR UNA PAUTAS MUY PRECISAS DE CRIANZA. 

Cualquier manipulación en los tiempos o en las formas causará graves trastornos en la conducta en edad adulta. y durante toda la infancia. 

Es que me parece absurdo que achaquen a otras causas la explosión de hiperactividad y déficit de atención de los niños actuales y tantos otros problemas que se irán manifestando a lo largo de la vida, incluyendo los abortos y divorcios, relacionado directamente con una mala impronta materno filial


----------



## Digamelon (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> He bloqueado a ese forero, porque solo dice tonterías que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla.
> Por decir algo y no entrar en rebatir sus ingenuidades, la única razón por la que los humanos tienen una cría es por lo mismo que los chimpancés, porque somos descendientes de animales arborícolas y solo se puede cargar con una cría. por eso los bebés nacen con los puños cerrados, para agarrarse del pelo de su madre.
> Somos la especie más inteligente y tenemos la estructura social que tenemos, por ser parientes de la segunda especie más inteligente y con la misma estructura : LOS CHIMPANCÉS.
> Si fuésemos descendientes de lagartos seríamos los " visitantes de V "



No somos descendientes de nada. La teoría de la evolució es un puto timo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

Digamelon dijo:


> No somos descendientes de nada. La teoría de la evolució es un puto timo.



claro, por eso un burro desciende de un cocodrilo y un caballo de una avestruz, y no tienen un origen común.
o ¿ quizás los hizo dios para el uso y disfrute del hombre ?


----------



## signo13 (17 Ago 2019)

Yo no soy tu enemigo, no te pongas así. Tengo hijos se de lo que hablo


----------



## manutartufo (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...



Y? Cuál es el problema?


----------



## nando551 (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...





Digamelon dijo:


> No has dicho nada nuevo en éste post ni has respondido a la pregunta.



Yo creo que si he responido a lo que se preguntaba en el hilo e incluso he aportado certezas.
Pero bueno LO VOY VOLVER A HACER POR ÚLTIMA VEZ, esta es la última vez que intervengo en uno de sus hilos... palabra de honor... del ignore tampoco va a salir el...

Si se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos y pájaros nidícolas.

Los nidífugos están más adaptados al medio ambiente natural y los nidícolas tienen mayor desarrollo en las adaptaciones al medio ambiente social.

No digo nada nuevo, pero nadie dice que lo yo digo... Si la evolución torna hacia la naturaleza la socialización se ve perjudicada y si torna hacia la socialización ese animal estará más desamparado en sus primeros años de vida. PERO SERÁ MUCHO MÁS INTELIGENTE.

Con los mamíferos pasa exactamente lo mismo.

Lo que digo será muy obvio y muy sencillito de entender. Lo que no termino de entender es como una cosa tan sencilla no se tenga en cuenta a la hora de hablar de la "madriguera" que es socialización y dejemos que lo que era un mensaje bueno e informativo se torne en un desparrame sentimental de alguna película de amor entre animales...

Y lo de que sigue la gestación fuera porque no caben en el vientre es una supina tonteria. No se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca...

"La complejidad social de los chimpancés y los bonobos solo es igualda por la de las hienas, los últimos estudios afirman que tienen una estructura social mil veces más compleja de lo que se creía, demostrando así que las hienas son unos animales muy inteligentes"

Las hienas son capaces de resolver problemas
Las hienas saben contar

Hasta nunca...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

manutartufo dijo:


> Y? Cuál es el problema?



El exterminio. 
Es una de las mayores limpiezas étnicas de la historia de la humanidad. 
Eres el último eslabón de una larga estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a más de 50.000 años. 

Tus antepasadas han criado a sus hijos a pesar de la glaciación, de la sequías, las hambrunas, dormir en una choza en el suelo , de las guerras , las epidemias, tuvieron y amaron a sus hijos y los cuidaron hasta que se pudieron valer por si mismos. 

Tú, probablemente estéril y defensor del aborto, has perdido en sentido de lo que es la vida y lo que significas tu en ese ciclo .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Ago 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## BStoker (17 Ago 2019)

Esto de la dedicación exclusiva durante 3 años es idóneo, si.

Pero vamos a la realidad... En una sociedad tradicional, pongamos, España rural de los años 50, que mujer podía dedicar de tres años por completo a su bebé? Más que nada es que mis abuelas parian hijos que se llevaban 11 meses (tal cual). Todos sus hijos tarados? Además es que tenían que lavar en el río, recoger aceituna... Así que las hermanas más mayores tenían que cuidar de los más pequeños, en casi todas las familias. Pero que pasaba en España y en África hoy, sigue pasando, que eso es LA Vida TRADICIONAL.

Mi madre, si que me crío durante 3 años, en exclusiva, con sus electrodomésticos, su buen nivel económico (que hace que la mujer se pueda permitir el lujo de quedarse en casa...) Y su cuidado para no quedarse embarazada 12 meses después. Por todas esas razones se dedico en exclusiva a mi crianza.

Vida tradicional, no es la vida de los 60 a los 80.


----------



## pepetemete (17 Ago 2019)

Conclusión:

NI PUTA IDEA


----------



## BStoker (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> He bloqueado a ese forero, porque solo dice tonterías que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla.
> Por decir algo y no entrar en rebatir sus ingenuidades, la única razón por la que los humanos tienen una cría es por lo mismo que los chimpancés, porque somos descendientes de animales arborícolas y solo se puede cargar con una cría. por eso los bebés nacen con los puños cerrados, para agarrarse del pelo de su madre.
> Somos la especie más inteligente y tenemos la estructura social que tenemos, por ser parientes de la segunda especie más inteligente y con la misma estructura : LOS CHIMPANCÉS.
> Si fuésemos descendientes de lagartos seríamos los " visitantes de V "



Los bebés no nacen con los puños cerrados. Tienen un reflejo de prensión que se llama, y cuando se le pone un objeto o tu mano lo agarran, pero no nacen con los puños cerrados. 

De verdad, biología Paco demier.


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

Los bebés nacen con el instinto de succión, el de prensión y el de Babinsky. 

Este último se usa cuando apenas nacido se le testea la funcionalidad del SNC-SNP. 
A otros niveles desconozco su utilidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Los bebés nacen con el instinto de succión, el de prensión y el de Babinsky.
> 
> Este último se usa cuando apenas nacido se le testea la funcionalidad del SNC-SNP.
> A otros niveles desconozco su utilidad.



un bebé actual de esta distopía marxista en la que vivimos, no sabe si ha nacido en un poblado de hace 50.000 años . Lo único que quiere es agarrarse a la teta de su madre y sentirse protegido. Reconocen a su madre ya a los primeros días. suponer que un bebé es algo amorfo sin consciencia ninguna es un error. De hecho en muchas tribus , que lógicamente no tienen pañales, los bebés sincronizan con sus madres el momento de defecar. 
¿ es que alguien se imagina a un bebé de chimpacé cagándose por la espalda de su madre ? 

a los bebés " modernos " se les crea unas conexiones neuronales obligándoles a defecar en los pañales sin dejarles expresar su instinto , y luego es difícil revertir el proceso , porque para ellos lo normal es hacerlo de esa manera.


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> un bebé actual de esta distopía marxista en la que vivimos, no sabe si ha nacido en un poblado de hace 50.000 años . Lo único que quiere es agarrarse a la teta de su madre y sentirse protegido. Reconocen a su madre ya a los primeros días. suponer que un bebé es algo amorfo sin consciencia ninguna es un error. De hecho en muchas tribus , que lógicamente no tienen pañales, los bebés sincronizan con sus madres el momento de defecar.
> ¿ es que alguien se imagina a un bebé de chimpacé cagándose por la espalda de su madre ?
> 
> a los bebés " modernos " se les crea unas conexiones neuronales obligándoles a defecar en los pañales sin dejarles expresar su instinto , y luego es difícil revertir el proceso , porque para ellos lo normal es hacerlo de esa manera.
> Ver archivo adjunto 140985



En esto tienes razón. 

Pero ya te digo yo que los bebés humanos no tienen la fuerza de agarre que tienen los bebés de chimpancés y demás. Ni por las tetas ni por la espalda. 

El olfato es el sentido más primitivo que tenemos y conservamos. Normal que distingan a su mamá de las otras hembras.


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bebés " modernos " se les crea unas conexiones neuronales obligándoles a defecar en los pañales sin dejarles expresar su instinto , y luego es difícil revertir el proceso , porque para ellos lo normal es hacerlo de esa manera



Llevan pañales hasta que controlan los esfínteres. Es un proceso. 

Un bebé de un mes no los controla, chorrea caca cómo una fuente en el momento menos pensado. 

A partir del año, año y medio, se les va enseñando hábitos de baño. Para sincronizar bien todo el día: dormir, comer, defecar y desarrollarse.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> En esto tienes razón.
> 
> Pero ya te digo yo que los bebés humanos no tienen la fuerza de agarre que tienen los bebés de chimpancés y demás. Ni por las tetas ni por la espalda.
> 
> El olfato es el sentido más primitivo que tenemos y conservamos. Normal que distingan a su mamá de las otras hembras.



evidentemente han dejado de tener fuerza de agarre a la par que sus madres han dejado de estar cubiertas de pelo donde agarrarse. 
Conozco mucho el tema de la impronta en los cahorros de animales, de hecho los crío y tan solo unos días separado de su madre biológica, determina para siempre el carácter y el temperamento del animal sea cual sea. 
Mención especial los gansos que tanto investigó Korand Lorenz , pero incluso en crías recién nacidas gregarias como las cebras, sus madres durante los primeros minutos tapan la visión de otras hembras para fijar a la cría quien es su verdadera madre y a la que debe seguir y no separarse nunca. 

Quizás te sorprenda saber que en esta colonia de millones de pollos de pingüinos , cuando vuelven sus padres de buscar alimento, cada uno encuentra a su cría inmediatamente .... y me vienes tu con olfatos y patrañas antropocénticas. cállate anda !!!


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> evidentemente han dejado de tener fuerza de agarre a la par que sus madres han dejado de estar cubiertas de pelo donde agarrarse.
> Conozco mucho el tema de la impronta en los cahorros de animales, de hecho los crío y tan solo unos días separado de su madre biológica, determina para siempre el carácter y el temperamento del animal sea cual sea.
> Mención especial los gansos que tanto investigó Korand Lorenz , pero incluso en crías recién nacidas gregarias como las cebras, sus madres durante los primeros minutos tapan la visión de otras hembras para fijar a la cría quien es su verdadera madre y a la que debe seguir y no separarse nunca.
> 
> Quizás te sorprenda saber que en esta colonia de millones de pollos de pingüinos , cuando vuelven sus padres de buscar alimento, cada uno encuentra a su cría inmediatamente .... y me vienes tu con olfatos y patrañas antropocénticas. cállate anda !!!



Olfato lo usan humanos. Porqué la vista está muy poco desarrollada. 

De los otros animales, depende: por el olor, vista, campo magnético, etc. 

Yo me centro en los humanos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Llevan pañales hasta que controlan los esfínteres. Es un proceso.
> 
> Un bebé de un mes no los controla, chorrea caca cómo una fuente en el momento menos pensado.
> 
> A partir del año, año y medio, se les va enseñando hábitos de baño. Para sincronizar bien todo el día: dormir, comer, defecar y desarrollarse.



los bebés recién nacidos son fetos sin terminar de desarrollarse ¿ qué parte del enunciado no has leído ? 
Los pañales son un invento reciente. 
Cientos de miles de años para atrás , los bebés humanos CAE DE CAJÓN, no se cagaban por sus madres ni les ponían hierbajos en el culo . 

Los bebés son conscientes de ese acto fisiológico y se sincronizan con su madre de una forma natural para defecar de la misma manera que lo hacen para comer. A no ser que estén enfermos con diarrea, es una acto puntual contado con los dedos de una mano. 

El resto es una gran negocio de venta de pañales y estupidizar todavía más a unas madres que ya de por sí han perdido los instintos de ser madre. 

Si Pablo Iglesias hubiese hecho de padre y no de madre, no se habría vuelto a quedar embarazada. 
Hacer todo al revés es lo que tiene.


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bebés recién nacidos son fetos sin terminar de desarrollarse ¿ qué parte del enunciado no has leído ?
> Los pañales son un invento reciente.
> Cientos de miles de años para atrás , los bebés humanos CAE DE CAJÓN, no se cagaban por sus madres ni les ponían hierbajos en el culo .
> 
> ...



He entendido lo que quieres decir. Sí, somos fetos sin acabar de desarrollar. 

Es verdad que no tengo información sobre cómo lo hacen las tribus indígenas sin occidentalizar. 
Puedo comentar mi experiencia con parientes cercanos recién nacidos: no controlan esfínteres ni sincronizan hasta bien pasado un tiempo. Y creo que en esas tribus pasará igual. 
Las madres tribales puede que tengan el sentido más desarrollado para captar cuando el bebé va de vientre, y se lo alejan un poco para fertilizar las plantas. Porqué si es por el bebé, este no controla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> He entendido lo que quieres decir. Sí, somos fetos sin acabar de desarrollar.
> 
> Es verdad que no tengo información sobre cómo lo hacen las tribus indígenas sin occidentalizar.
> Puedo comentar mi experiencia con parientes cercanos recién nacidos: no controlan esfínteres ni sincronizan hasta bien pasado un tiempo. Y creo que en esas tribus pasará igual.
> Las madres tribales puede que tengan el sentido más desarrollado para captar cuando el bebé va de vientre, y se lo alejan un poco para fertilizar las plantas. Porqué si es por el bebé, este no controla.



Ya , pero yo te hablo con conocimiento de causa, no por hablar como haces tu. 

Hasta los pajarillos en el nido sincronizan con sus padres cuando van a defecar. Es fundamental regular ese acto fisiológico, sino todo estaría sucio e infectado. Cada especie ha buscado su fórmula . ¿ acaso te imaginas una madriguera de lobos llena de mierda durante dos meses ? 
Entre otros animales, también tengo loros. Están sueltos y suelen estar en el hombro de las personas . jamás defecan en la ropa, de hecho algunos piden ir al baño ( una zona diseñada al efecto ) o vuelan directamente para defecar allí . Nunca lo hacen en su jaula por la noche y esperan a salir. 
Los bebés occidentales con su pañal permanente, son como loros que permanentemente están encerrados en su jaula y que pierden sus instintos. 

Una vez formadas conexiones neuronales contrarias al instinto natural en el bebé, hay que volver a formatearle el cerebro para indicarle que lo que hacían en los pañales, lo hacían mal y que es de otra forma diferente. Lo lógico es que nunca se hubiese iniciado. Hay muchísimas madres que saben el truco y apenas usan pañales, mira en google. 

Los loros grises de cola roja son genios , tienen una inteligencia similar a un delfín, un chimpancé, un niño de 3 años . artículo


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

JAJAJAJA me faltaba tu culo, caca , pis


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya , pero yo te hablo con conocimiento de causa, no por hablar como haces tu.
> 
> Hasta los pajarillos en el nido sincronizan con sus padres cuando van a defecar. Es fundamental regular ese acto fisiológico, sino todo estaría sucio e infectado. Cada especie ha buscado su fórmula . ¿ acaso te imaginas una madriguera de lobos llena de mierda durante dos meses ?
> Entre otros animales, también tengo loros. Están sueltos y suelen estar en el hombro de las personas . jamás defecan en la ropa, de hecho algunos piden ir al baño ( una zona diseñada al efecto ) o vuelan directamente para defecar allí . Nunca lo hacen en su jaula por la noche y esperan a salir.
> ...



Por eso he comentado yo que los humanos somos la especie más idiota del Planeta. No!!! La única idiota.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Por eso he comentado yo que los humanos somos la especie más idiota del Planeta. No!!! La única idiota.



En occidente vivimos en un zoo humano. 
Cae de cajón que nos extinguiremos en bloque en pocos años. 
Perdurarán las tribus que ya llevan ahí más de cien mil años, exactamente igual, sin haber cambiado nada. 
Equilibrados con su ecosistema, viviendo su vida de forma natural . 
A no ser que la llamada civilización los extermine al invadir su mundo.


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

@ATARAXIO , no encuentro info en Google. 
Me los puedes dar tú, plis?


----------



## Choni poligonera (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En occidente vivimos en un zoo humano.
> Cae de cajón que nos extinguiremos en bloque en pocos años.
> Perdurarán las tribus que ya llevan ahí más de cien mil años, exactamente igual, sin haber cambiado nada.
> Equilibrados con su ecosistema, viviendo su vida de forma natural .
> A no ser que la llamada civilización los extermine al invadir su mundo.



Eso también lo creo yo. 
Qué envidia me dan!!!...


----------



## BigJoe (17 Ago 2019)

Me veo que el hilo se ha convertido ya en una batalla de dos polos opuestos.

Jordan Peterson no hace mucho hablabla precisamente del tema, y es tan simple como que en condiciones óptimas, con unos padres psicologicamente preparados, un bebé debería pasar los primeros años con ellos.

Pero es mucho mejor enviarlo a una guardería que mantenerlo sin relacionarse con el exteriror con unos padres que desatienden al bebe


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Eso también lo creo yo.
> Qué envidia me dan!!!...



busca en google bosquimanos, o bushman y te sorprenderás. son el origen de todas las razas de humanos. 
En sus rasgos puedes apreciar a los chinos, negros y blancos.
Todos los rasgos que nos diferencia a los blancos de los negros , son de nuestros antepasados neandertales. 

Los bosquimanos, el pueblo vivo más antiguo de la Tierra


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Me veo que el hilo se ha convertido ya en una batalla de dos polos opuestos.
> 
> Jordan Peterson no hace mucho hablabla precisamente del tema, y es tan simple como que en condiciones óptimas, con unos padres psicologicamente preparados, un bebé debería pasar los primeros años con ellos.
> 
> Pero es mucho mejor enviarlo a una guardería que mantenerlo sin relacionarse con el exteriror con unos padres que desatienden al bebe



Es cierto lo que dices. 
Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, que las personas viven en bunker aislados llamados pisos. 
Hasta esta generación, los hermanos, las tías, las abuelas , las visitas eran una enorme comunidad de humanos que cada uno aportaba su grano de arena en el estímulo emocional del bebé. 
Si aún por encima someten al bebé a horas y horas de histriónicos personajes de dibujos animados o con móviles, lo raro es que salga alguien normal.


----------



## KFJKLL (17 Ago 2019)

Val, iba decíte, algo, relacionado con lo que dixiste tú. Pero, me fishu de que toy limitao por las lletres que digo, si hubiera 20 maneres de decir pero, podría surfear estu de una manera diferente que si sólo hay una. Eso me parez, vedá d. Ahora vamos a ver. Eso lo dixo Hitler. ESTO MISMO QUE TÚ DICES, TA AQUÍ. 
Nán, iba a pasar el vídeo, pero ta tóo censurao lo de Hitler.


----------



## Clavisto (17 Ago 2019)

Muy buen hilo, Ataraxio.

Siguiendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

Kfjkll dijo:


> Val, iba decíte, algo, relacionado con lo que dixiste tú. Pero, me fishu de que toy limitao por las lletres que digo, si hubiera 20 maneres de decir pero, podría surfear estu de una manera diferente que si sólo hay una. Eso me parez, vedá d. Ahora vamos a ver. Eso lo dixo Hitler. ESTO MISMO QUE TÚ DICES, TA AQUÍ.
> Nán, iba a pasar el vídeo, pero ta tóo censurao lo de Hitler.



Lo único que dijo Hitler fue : 

" lo normal es que en Alemania haya alemanes " igual que negros en el Congo, chinos en la China, y árabes justo encima de los pozos de petróleo los muy hijoputas que ahí no dejan entrar a nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2019)

aquanevada dijo:


> Leyendole a usted me da mucha rabia de lo tonta que fue mi madre de dedicarse a trabajar dejándome en manos de cuidadoras, baby sitters, guarderías y mi padre. Me vienen recuerdos de bebé de querer estar con ella pero tener que irse a trabajar.
> Espero si tengo un hijo aplicar sus enseñanzas.



Nada hay más importante en la vida que disfrutar de ser madre. 
Como en el resto de todas las especies que habitan en la tierra, es lo que le da sentido a la vida. 
Entender esa etapa con toda su carga emocional es aprender a vivir lo que toca en cada momento. 

Ser cajera de supermercado o ministra , puede esperar. 

Delegar el papel de madre en una cuidadora a 100 euros la noche , para desconcierto del bebé , solo es hacer las cosas mal y a destiempo y sobre todo renunciar a vivir. 

Pablo Iglesias, líder de Podemos, contrató niñera por 100 euros la noche para el cuidado de sus hijos


----------



## KFJKLL (17 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo único que dijo Hitler fue :
> 
> " lo normal es que en Alemania haya alemanes " igual que negros en el Congo, chinos en la China, y árabes justo encima de los pozos de petróleo los muy hijoputas que ahí no dejan entrar a nadie.



También dixo, dixo con mis propies pallabres, non quiero degradar a la muyer metiéndola en un parlamento. Y dixo, lo mexor que puede facer una muyer, ye tener fíos. Esa ye la mayor honra, para con la vida, que puede facer una muyer, más que cualquier outra cousa, que se pueda facer.


----------



## manutartufo (18 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El exterminio.
> Es una de las mayores limpiezas étnicas de la historia de la humanidad.
> Eres el último eslabón de una larga estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a más de 50.000 años.
> 
> ...



No estéril,no aborto, y tengo claro que parir, criar un bebé etc hace 30 mil años sería muy complicado,altísima mortalidad.... Y? Vamos como todas las especies,es la vida... Cuál es el problema? Que hemos evolucionado?avances?ya... Y?

Cómo cualquier animal... Hace miles de años no había trabajos como los de hoy,ni tráfico para llegar al mismo,ni facturas ...lo único que había que hacer básicamente era sobrevivir .punto.. Ten en cuenta todos los factores


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

manutartufo dijo:


> No estéril,no aborto, y tengo claro que parir, criar un bebé etc hace 30 mil años sería muy complicado,altísima mortalidad.... Y? Vamos como todas las especies,es la vida... Cuál es el problema? Que hemos evolucionado?avances?ya... Y?
> 
> Cómo cualquier animal... Hace miles de años no había trabajos como los de hoy,ni tráfico para llegar al mismo,ni facturas ...lo único que había que hacer básicamente era sobrevivir .punto.. Ten en cuenta todos los factores



te equivocas. Las especies animales llevan prosperando durante millones de años sin falta de veterinarios ni nóminas. 

Es muchísimo más eficiente la maternidad de un país extremadamente pobre, que teniendo 8 hijos se mueran los 4 menos aptos, que tu paso estéril por la vida. Eres el último eslabón de una cadena de supervivientes que se remonta al principio de los tiempos y acaba en ti. 
El último oso panda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

Kfjkll dijo:


> También dixo, dixo con mis propies pallabres, non quiero degradar a la muyer metiéndola en un parlamento. Y dixo, lo mexor que puede facer una muyer, ye tener fíos. Esa ye la mayor honra, para con la vida, que puede facer una muyer, más que cualquier outra cousa, que se pueda facer.



No lo sabía. Lo suscribo totalmente. 
Llegamos a la misma conclusión por diferentes cauces. 
Porque es sentido común. 

Pocos individuos hay excepcionales e imprescindibles en un puesto de trabajo. 
En la mayoría de los casos da igual que el cajero de supermercado sea un hombre o una mujer. 
Lo que no puede hacer un hombre es tener hijos. Sin embargo una mujer trabajando no puede ejercer de madre. 

Cae de cajón.


----------



## Choni poligonera (18 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te equivocas. Las especies animales llevan prosperando durante millones de años sin falta de veterinarios ni nóminas.
> 
> Es muchísimo más eficiente la maternidad de un país extremadamente pobre, que teniendo 8 hijos se mueran los 4 menos aptos, que tu paso estéril por la vida. Eres el último eslabón de una cadena de supervivientes que se remonta al principio de los tiempos y acaba en ti.
> El último oso panda.



Con una superpoblación de 7000000000 de humanos, difícil ser el último oso panda. 

Bien iría hacer una limpieza


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Con una superpoblación de 7000000000 de humanos, difícil ser el último oso panda.
> 
> Bien iría hacer una limpieza



¿ qué parte no has entendido que de los 7.500 millones de habitantes del planeta las mujeres blancas en edad reproductiva como tu, son solo un 2% ....
y a es a ti a quien van dirigidas las técnicas de esterilización por eso piensas como piensas ?
la enorme explosión demográfica no es de la raza blanca. 

El *visón americano* se ha convertido en una de las especies invasoras en Europa. Se ha extendido en las últimas décadas por España y otros países de Europa, desplazando y poniendo en peligro a especies autóctonas, como el visón europeo. 

Especies invasoras (II): el visón americano - Ciencia y Biología

10 especies invasoras que deberías conocer


----------



## Choni poligonera (18 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no has entendido que de los 7.500 millones de habitantes del planeta las mujeres blancas en edad reproductiva como tu, son solo un 2% ....
> y a es a ti a quien van dirigidas las técnicas de esterilización por eso piensas como piensas ?
> la enorme explosión demográfica no es de la raza blanca.
> 
> ...



Entendido. 
Esa limpia sobretodo dirigirla a Asia, Sudamérica y África.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

*¡ HAY MUCHA GENTE EN EL MUNDO , ES INSOSTENIBLE !*

Concluyeron en la ONU.
- ¡ TENEMOS QUE REDUCIR LA NATALIDAD O UNA GUERRA DE EXTERMINIO !!!!

- ¡ Guerra, guerra !!!! 
- gritaron los americanos desde sus gradas
- ya tenemos todo preparado, ¿ cuándo empezamos ? 

*Fujimori,* con su extrema inteligencia, propia de su raza, empezó a arreglar los problemas de su propia casa que es lo que debe hacer cualquier persona inteligente. 
Supuso que lo lógico es empezar con poblaciones indígenas extremadamente pobres que tenían a sus numerosos hijos muy descuidados muriéndose de hambre. 
YA SABÉIS DONDE ACABÓ. 

"Esterilizaban a las mujeres indígenas peruanas como si fuesen ganado"
Cuando Fujimori quiso acabar con la pobreza y otras historias para no dormir


*
LOS PAÍSES MORO-NEGROS QUE COMPONEN LA ONU, sugirieron que empezasen a esterilizar a las mujeres blancas españolas 
y nadie se opuso, y hasta hoy. *


----------



## Choni poligonera (18 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¡ HAY MUCHA GENTE EN EL MUNDO , ES INSOSTENIBLE !*
> 
> Concluyeron en la ONU.
> - ¡ TENEMOS QUE REDUCIR LA NATALIDAD O UNA GUERRA DE EXTERMINIO !!!!
> ...



Pues ya se encontrarán con el problema... 
Ver Zimbabwe y Sudáfrica


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

Es más fácil que todo eso : 

Es una cuestión de comida y agua disponible.

La población africana se mantuvo estable y en número sostenible durante decenas de miles de años. 
Ha sido en estas últimas décadas cuando la increíble explosión demográfica ha activado todas las alarmas, pues entre otras cosas, las selvas pertenecen a los animales que las habitan y en definitiva al mundo, y no se deben destruir para invadirlas de humanos. 

*Hay un factor desencadenante CULPABLE DE LA TERRIBLE PROLIFERACIÓN DE LOS HUMANOS : 

EL ABONO INDUSTRIAL* .
Hace 100 años dos químicos alemanes, Fritz Haber y Carl Bosch, encontraron una manera de utilizar el nitrógeno del aire para hacer* amoníaco*, con lo que se hacen los fertilizantes indispensables para la alta producción de cultivos.
Sin ellos casi la mitad de la población del mundo no estaría viva hoy.

Cómo el químico alemán Fritz Haber le dio y le quitó la vida a miles de personas


----------



## Choni poligonera (18 Ago 2019)

Al final todo volverá a su natural equilibrio. Tarde o temprano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Al final todo volverá a su natural equilibrio. Tarde o temprano.



Más pronto que tarde. 
Realmente el ciclo de la vida de los humanos es muy corto. 
*Toda la población actual del planeta , la enorme cantidad de casi 8.000 millones de personas, si no naciese ninguna más , desaparecería por completo en unos 80 años sin necesidad de guerras, ni epidemias *


----------



## Choni poligonera (18 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Más pronto que tarde.
> Realmente el ciclo de la vida de los humanos es muy corto.
> *Toda la población actual del planeta , la enorme cantidad de casi 8.000 millones de personas, si no naciese ninguna más , desaparecería por completo en unos 80 años sin necesidad de guerras, ni epidemias *



Qué descanso.... ! !! 

Ya ha pasado unas cuantas veces

Cuello de botella (biología) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No nos extinguimos del todo, cómo los Dodos. Por eso estamos hoy tú y yo aquí, por 4 homínidos que resistieron el exterminio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> Qué descanso.... ! !!
> 
> Ya ha pasado unas cuantas veces
> 
> ...



Todos los miles de millones de blancos y chinos ( indios y esquimales ) que han habitado el planeta y están vivos ahora, somos descendientes de un puñado de individuos. Hay más diversidad genética entre miembros de la misma tribu de bosquimanos que entre un chino y un sueco. 

Todos los cientos de miles de millones de pollos que se comen en el mundo son descendientes de un ÚNICO INDIVIDUO.
Al igual que todas las razas de perros, son descendientes de una mutación muy concreta que nació por azar. 

Finalmente todos lo seres vivos las infinitas y diferentes especies, incluidas bacterias y ballenas, somos descendientes de la primera célula en la que nació la vida.


----------



## nando551 (18 Ago 2019)

Otro que parece que no terminó su gestación porque no cabía en el vientre...

He dicho que no iba a intervenir más en los hilos de este, asi que si intervengo va a ser para ignorar... 

El que me cite en estos hilos lo ignoraré, fin del hilo para mi a ver si lo entedeis....


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

escribes de una forma abstracta y no descifro lo que dices. 
A @nando551 le tengo en el ignore porque solo dice chorradas y procuro no perder el tiempo. 
En cualquier caso, la humanas paren así , una sola cría, por ser descendientes de animales arborícolas que solo podían cargar con una cría. 
Entre las mujeres y las gorilas, apenas hay diferencia en la forma de parir. Los cuerpos evolucionan y se adaptan , es precisamente la muerte y la extinción lo que determina que un ser vivo , que somos máquinas de sobrevivir, seamos viables o no . 

La cuestión de este hilo es que el bebé humano nace como un feto, no si las caderas de las mujeres son más anchas o no. Existen desde las ballenas hasta los ácaros y todos tienen crías.


----------



## nando551 (18 Ago 2019)

Si me tienes en el ignore deja de citarme por favor te lo pido... y sigue con la chorrada del tema como te parezca... que tenemos una cria porque descendemos de arbóricoras... de puta madre... que quieres naces porque no cabes en el vientre... pues de puta madre...

Sigue con tu película sin citarme @ATARAXIO ...

Creo que no tenemos nada más que hablar que tu y yo... ni yo citarte a ti, ni tu citarme a mi, ni yo intervenir en ninguno de tus "hilos"...

Antes paz y ahora gloria...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)

abandonar a los bebés recién nacidos en esos orfanatos llamados guarderías , cambiará para siempre su estructura cerebral y le causará graves problemas emocionales. Entre otros la pérdida del instinto reproductivo y la capacidad de formar vínculos duraderos con una pareja fiel. SE LLAMA IMPRONTA O IMPRINTING . en animales llamados salvajes que son criados a mano por humanos, su temperamento y carácter cambia por completo. Les remito a los interesantes estudios etológicos de Korand Lorend sobre este tema. Los bebés humanos nacen siendo fetos. Se calcula que tendrían que tener una gestación de 15 meses más para nacer con el mismo desarrollo que un chimpancé cuando nace. El final de la gestación ( parecido a los marsupiales ) es la inseparable unión del bebé con el cuerpo de su madre y su pezón. De ahí ese invento maquiavélico que es EL CHUPETE, que delata el instinto del bebé a estar íntimamente unido a la teta de su madre durante horas y horas. consulten en google CRIANZA CON APEGO. (


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

¿Necesitan los niños ir a la guardería? (vídeo)


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2019)

Pillo sitio.

Ah y una cosa ATARAXIO, lo mejor para un niño sin duda es estar con su madre los 3 primeros años. Pero claro, al margen de que hoy en día la mujer no pueda por el trabajo, ES QUE NO QUIERE. NO QUIERE SER UNA BUENA MADRE. PROBABLEMENTE HOY EN DÍA EL NIÑO ESTÁ MEJOR EN LA GUARDERÍA, QUE CON UNA MADRE "RANDOM" QUE TAL VEZ NI LO LLEVE AL PARQUE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pillo sitio.
> 
> Ah y una cosa ATARAXIO, lo mejor para un niño sin duda es estar con su madre los 3 primeros años. Pero claro, al margen de que hoy en día la mujer no pueda por el trabajo, ES QUE NO QUIERE. NO QUIERE SER UNA BUENA MADRE. PROBABLEMENTE HOY EN DÍA EL NIÑO ESTÁ MEJOR EN LA GUARDERÍA, QUE CON UNA MADRE "RANDOM" QUE TAL VEZ NI LO LLEVE AL PARQUE.



Lo mejor para una madre es estar 3 años con su bebé. 

Nada es más importante en la vida. Ser cajera de supermercado o ingeniera , o ministra de PODEMOS, puede esperar.

Es absurdo que una madre renuncie al placer de ser madre, para que sea otra mujer quien se encargue de sustituirla . 

La desnaturalización de la vida , la pérdida del instinto maternal es algo grave porque trae consecuencias emocionales y traumáticas para ambos.
Lo que se siembra en esos primeros meses traerá consecuencias a lo largo de la infancia. 
Niños rebeldes, hiperactivos, desobedientes, desafiantes con su madre , porque no reconocen como tal.
El bebé ha grabado en sus conexiones neuronales que su madre es una señora de la guardería que tampoco lo atendía con mucho cariño. 

Nada distingue a un bebé humano de ningún otro cachorro. 
El no sabe si ha nacido en una tribu de hace 40.000 años, incluso una tribu actual, o si ha sido cagado en una distopía marxista donde destruyen a las familias y hacen desaparecer el vínculo materno. 

_En este vídeo 
mamá gorila cuida y protege a su bebé cada minuto del día, no lo abandona , no lo amamanta otra hembra , no lo amamanta el macho alfa, el bebé conoce a su madre que es única e insustituible y lo más importante del mundo es mirar su cara y saber que está en sus brazos. _


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo mejor para una madre es estar 3 años con su bebé.
> 
> Nada es más importante en la vida. Ser cajera de supermercado o ingeniera , o ministra de PODEMOS, puede esperar.
> 
> ...



¿No sabes leer? Te estoy diciendo que las madres de hoy, muchas, por no decir la mayoría, dejan mucho que desear en su atención al bebé.

Que igual prefieren estar viendo Gran Hermano VIP que atendiendo a "esa molestia que arma tanto follón".

Que bajo esos mimbres, hoy en día, probablemente mejor guardería que una madre por mucho que ésta no trabaje.

Obviamente entre una buena madre y una guardería, no hay color. Pero entre una mala madre y una guardería, mejor una guardería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿No sabes leer? Te estoy diciendo que las madres de hoy, muchas, por no decir la mayoría, dejan mucho que desear en su atención al bebé.
> 
> Que igual prefieren estar viendo Gran Hermano VIP que atendiendo a "esa molestia que arma tanto follón".
> 
> ...



¿ eres experto ? ¿ eres padre ? ¿ cuántos hijos tienes ? 
¿Necesitan los niños ir a la guardería? (vídeo)


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ eres experto ? ¿ eres padre ? ¿ cuántos hijos tienes ?
> ¿Necesitan los niños ir a la guardería? (vídeo)



Las preguntas que haces son propias de alguien que no sólo no es experto, ni padre, ni tiene hijos, sino que no sale a la calle y no conoce mínimamente el percal. Vamos, de alguien que no tiene pareja estable y probablemente no ha tenido muchas.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Oct 2019)

Jaajajajajaja, que te den, CM.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

El celo que tu llamas , es un momento muy concreto y puntual donde el óvulo está maduro en su sitio anidado en el útero después de bajar de las trompas de falopio y espera ser fecundado. Como ese estado dura unos 4 días puesto que después se deteriora y se destruye el recubrimiento nutritivo, eso es la regla en las humanas, pues a través de feromonas y señales visuales como hinchazón en la vulva, avisan al macho para que proceda a la fecundación .

Tiene un sentido biológico , normalmente relacionado con las condiciones climáticas y de recursos alimenticios cuando nazcan las crías. Es decir, gacelas , Ñus, paren en la estación húmeda, y los leones también para comerse esas abundantes crías de gacela.

LA VIDA SON CICLOS REPRODUCTIVOS. El de la ballena , orangután , elefanta , gorila, rinoceronte .... puede durar 5 años hasta que vuelve a quedar embarazada, es decir durante todo ese tiempo que están amamantando a la cría , NO OVULA, por lo tanto NO ESTÁ EN CELO.

¿ QUÉ PASÓ CON LAS HUMANAS ? Los humanos se emparejan. Un imán natural llamado amor, vincula al macho y la hembra . Las especies que se emparejan lo hacen porque sus crías nacen vulnerables y necesitan de ambos progenitores. Dicho de otra manera, todos aquellos machos que abandonaban a la hembra preñada o a su cría recién nacida, ambos morían , por lo tanto sus genes no perduraban en el tiempo y ese comportamiento se extingue. SOmos descendientes de padres amorosos y maternales que se ocupaban de su bebé y su mujer recién parida.

PEEEERO , teniendo en cuenta el largo ciclo de lactancia del bebé humano, ( los dientes de leche caen a los 7 años ) la mujer desarrolló la capacidad de simular estar en celo para evitar que el macho se interesase por otras hembras . De ahí el maquillaje que perdura hasta hoy. Labios pintados, pechos sinuosos simulando nalgas , engañan a una parte ancestral que desata el deseo. Aunque la parte olfativa todavía sigue siendo eficaz ( el perfume es lo que se regalan los enamorados ) , el macho entra en celo a través de la mirada y la seducción. Se deja engañar .

La mujer a su vez desarrolla la capacidad de simular un coito , incluso sintiendo placer, algo efectivamente extraordinario en el mundo animal pues sería como comer sin ganas. Una cierva si no está en celo rechaza cualquier intento de apareamiento.
En cualquier caso es muy interesante el CONCEPTO VIOLACIÓN, puesto que ese acto sin el deseo y colaboración de la hembra , se considera violento y así lo vive ella en el presente y hace 40.000 años.
Incluso en las gallinas , es necesario que ella levante el rabo para encajar de forma precisa ambos orificios , incluso en los insectos.
El coito en la naturaleza, siempre es un ritual de ambos. Cada especie tiene programada la postura, los movimientos, la duración y el sentido de ese acto fisiológico.

El ser humano como especie gregaria, tiene una pautas de comportamiento y rituales de sumisión muy variados y expresivos . Suponer que nuestros antepasados se comportaban como en una película porno es un error. Incluso antes de la existencia del lenguaje, los movimientos las cejas, las muecas de la cara, el rubor del rostro, los gestos de las manos, comunicaban las emociones y las interacciones entre los diferentes miembros del grupo.

El ser humano es una especie violenta. irascible, celosa, egoísta y que protege a lo suyo. Tiene un fuerte instinto de propiedad y sentimiento de pérdida. Podemos observar por ejemplo como los perros acaparan su comida o protegen a su amo de un extraño .

El humano , como el gorila, no permitía que otros machos copulasen con sus hembras , por lo menos delante de sus ojos.
Al margen de esa actividad sexual estéril, llegaba el día de nuevo en que la hembra después de 4 años , volvía a ovular, y durantes esa semana loca, no había quien la parase, detrás de los arbustos, por la noche ( recuerden que no había puertas, ni cerraduras, ni siquiera camas ) sigilosa y precavida, se dejaba copular por todos los machos disponibles, de ahí la forma del pene.
A su vez, el macho alfa además de sus 4 hembras, era uno de los que olisqueaba hembras ajenas que merodeaban fuera de la vista de su macho.

La razón de la extinción de las muchas especies de humanos fue precisamente los conflictos derivados del sexo.
En el momento que aprendieron a agarrar un palo y una piedra se mataron entre ellos.

En relación a la ingenua pregunta del que abre el hilo, la evolución no es algo lineal . Que existan los humanos es una casualidad, de hecho los monos no evolucionaron a antropoides en el continente americano.
Somos los animales más inteligentes por ser parientes del segundo animal más inteligente, que es el chimpancé.

Si te miras los pies , te darás cuenta que no hace muchas generaciones se agarraban en las ramas.
Si hubieses evolucionado para correr , tendrías los pies de un guepardo.


----------



## Maledicencia (14 Oct 2019)

¿Eso quiere decir que se puede abortar niños hasta los 45 meses?


----------



## Isbanilla (14 Oct 2019)

Las que somos madres y además EJERCEMOS de ello, damos fe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> ¿Eso quiere decir que se puede abortar niños hasta los 45 meses?



Si el aborto no fuese posible técnicamente, sería una idea delirante y estrambótica que no se le ocurriría a nadie.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (14 Oct 2019)

La uterogestación dura 9 meses y la exogestación otros tantos. Con 9 meses un bebé sabe hacerse entender, sabe lo que quiere, se desplaza... Hasta bastantes meses después de nacer ni siquiera tienen sentido de la individualidad. No saben que su madre y él son personas diferentes. Lo de los 3 años, aunque es el tiempo en el que se desarrolla completamente un niño y adquiere todas las habilidades que irá mejorando con la edad, me parece una patinada. Ahí cualquier figura de apego puede intervenir (madre, padre o abuelo).


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> La uterogestación dura 9 meses y la exogestación otros tantos. Con 9 meses un bebé sabe hacerse entender, sabe lo que quiere, se desplaza... Hasta bastantes meses después de nacer ni siquiera tienen sentido de la individualidad. No saben que su madre y él son personas diferentes. Lo de los 3 años, aunque es el tiempo en el que se desarrolla completamente un niño y adquiere todas las habilidades que irá mejorando con la edad, me parece una patinada. Ahí cualquier figura de apego puede intervenir (madre, padre o abuelo).




Muy interesante tu apreciación . De alguna manera los bebés humanos al nacer " FETOS SIN DESARROLLAR " , son como los marsupiales, que nacen en estado embrionario y se aferran al pezón de su madre en el marsupio durante meses. 
Es increíble que estas nociones tan básicas no se transmitan a la población y obliguen a una crianza totalmente disparatada , se quejan de que los bebés lloran cuando lo que hacen es sonar la alarma de que se sienten desamparados


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

Las ballenas, las elefantas, las gorilas, tienen un hijo en cada ciclo.
No se superponen los bebés por la simple razón de que la lactancia inhibe la ovulación .

Las mujeres actuales creen que la regla todos los meses es normal, cuando realmente es algo antinatural que está pasando por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad.
Durante decenas de miles de años, nuestras antepasadas estaban preñadas, recién paridas o dando el pecho.

*SIEMPRE !!!!

Teniendo como referente a otras madres como chimpancés , gorilas o elefantas , tienen una media de 6 hijos a lo largo de la vida en el mejor de los casos.*

Las africanas que siguen comportándose de forma natural, suelen tener de 6 a 8 hijos, que es la media en todos los países que no han sido esterilizadas las mujeres para convertirlas en instrumentos generadores de impuestos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Oct 2019)

Debes cambiar de dieta. Debes comer alimentos duros , no cosas blancas y blandengues.
Como primate que eres por lo tanto vegetariano, debes masticar. LOS CARNÍVOROS NO MASTICAN , DESPEDAZAN Y DEGLUTEN .

Debes comer zanahorias crudas, pan tostado y crujiente, palomitas, pipas, lechuga en hojas grandes que te obligue a estar un rato masticando..... y también chicles .
COMER, no es como echar gasolina a la moto , que es lo que tu haces.
COMER , es un acto emocional que se hace en grupo. durante decenas de miles de años , el acto fisiológico de comer era más importante que follar, puesto que la búsqueda de los escasos recursos ocupaban todo el tiempo . Una raíz, una semilla ( el trigo , arroz, maíz, mijo ... son semillas de hierbas ) una fruta que había que subir a un árbol y eran muy escasas. algo de carroña ( jamón ) muy de tarde en tarde ... y antes de comértelo tú tenías que asegurarte de que tus esposas y tus hijos tuviesen suficiente.
Eres vegetariano por que al beber sorbes como las ovejas, no lames como los perros.
Eres vegetariano porque tus mejillas son para contener un bolo alimenticio difícil de masticar.
Eres vegetariano porque tus dientes son exactamente igual que los de un chimpancé y tu mandíbula se mueve de forma lateral, como los toros, no como los cocodrilos o los leones.
Eres vegetariano porque las armas para cazar son una innovación tecnológica muy reciente, y no tienes ni garras, ni colmillos , ni potencia para atrapar animales.
Eres vegetariano porque de los 7.800 millones de humanos que habitan el planeta , la gran mayoría no prueba la carne en su vida y ahí están .

*Cuando dudes piensa en como harían tus antepasados y te curarás.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2019)

Los seres vivos somos como automóviles que han sido diseñados para un comportamiento concreto ( el comportamiento programado ) :
*ir por la carretera , no por el mar, ni por la arena. Los coches disponen de motor, de frenos, de ruedas y todo eso se espera que funcione bien. LOS COCHES *se alimentan de gasolina, necesitan agua y aceite , algunos son eléctricos ... 

EL CONDUCTOR es el aprendizaje en la vida. Si el conductor está borracho o se despista y se sale de la carretera pues se acaba el coche.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2019)

La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos. No tengan visión antropocéntrica de lo que es la vida y se entenderán mejor todos los fenómenos emocionales . El cortejo y cópula incesante es solo la primera parte de un ciclo de unos 4 años . El hecho de que una mujer actual tenga la menstruación todos los meses es algo totalmente antinatural . Nuestras antepasadas o estaban embarazadas o lactando un bebé , pero nunca a la espera interminable de ser fecundadas . El deseo sexual de las mujeres es un empeño y ansiedad de embarazarse cuanto antes porque la vida pasa veloz . En su mente , en su instinto programado, igual que en las ballenas, elefantas, gorilas ... un mecanismo ancestral le lleva a buscar al mejor padre posible para su hijo de entre las opciones posibles. Incluso al margen de su pareja con la que se haya vinculado. Es justo en el momento de la ovulación , cuando el óvulo está en su punto de maduración anidado en el útero , durante una semana aproximadamente , cuando la mujer está en celo. Insisto que es una semana cada 4 años porque siempre quedaban embarazadas pues siempre había hombres disponibles. Ahora vivimos en un zoo humano y trastorna las conductas y los ciclos. Los humanos somos polígamos ( por el dimorfismo sexual ) un macho tenía un núcleo familiar con unas 4 hembras que además eran promiscuas en determinadas ocasiones. No es incompatible el emparejamiento con la promiscuidad, es una ventaja evolutiva para diversificar la genética de las crías, es decir que si aparece un macho alfa, más alfa que el que tienes en casa, pues a por él . Las vinculaciones se crean de la misma manera que con las mascotas , le puedes querer mucho a tu gato y verlo como parte de tu familia, sin más. El matrimonio ES UNA FORMA DE CELIBATO , y es algo bueno, porque se trata de una agrupación " en la salud y en la enfermedad , en la riqueza y en la pobreza " para estructurar la vida. Lo del sexo es algo irrelevante. Lo normal en nuestras madre y abuelas hasta el principio de los tiempos no era esta histriónica forma de vivir las relaciones de pareja fundamentas en copular de forma estéril .


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2019)

No. De los 7.800 millones de personas que viven actualmente en el planeta, la inmensa mayoría no ha probado la carne en la vida. 
Lo normal es no comer carne. 
Si fuese tan cara como lo fue en otra época, prescindiría , pero es más barato comer pollo o filetes que comer brócoli. 

Aunque tengo compasión por los animales que son criados y sacrificados para ser comidos, lo que yo haga es irrelevante. Es a través de las leyes , las normas y la concienciación como hay que cambiar el trato a los animales que son sometidos de manera cruel. 

Pero es el mundo que me ha tocado y yo no lo voy a cambiar


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2019)

Bueno , está bien lo que dices. 
Vivimos en un zoo humano . Somos como pollos en una granja intensiva. 

A diferencia del pasado donde de los 8 hijos por mujer sólo llegaban a edad reproductiva los más aptos , fuertes y sanos, actualmente gracias a la medicina enfermedades genéticas que antes eran mortales , ahora tienen hijos , por decir una , la diabetes . 
De hecho se está produciendo en los humanos una alarmante degeneración de la especie, pues se da la circunstancia de que personas más inteligentes y atractivas ( es decir más sanas genéticamente porque el atractivo es un espejo de la genética interior ) pues estas personas no quieren tener hijos y los disminuidos , desequilibrados, incluso personas dependientes o que tienen graves problemas, precisamente por superación, se empeñan en tener todos los hijos posibles. 






Murió la mamá más pequeña del mundo


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Bueno , está bien lo que dices.
> Vivimos en un zoo humano . Somos como pollos en una granja intensiva.
> 
> A diferencia del pasado donde de los 8 hijos por mujer sólo llegaban a edad reproductiva los más aptos , fuertes y sanos, actualmente gracias a la medicina enfermedades genéticas que antes eran mortales , ahora tienen hijos , por decir una , la diabetes .
> ...



Monstruoso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2019)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Monstruoso.



Es solo un ejemplo de lo que está pasando a gran escala en todo occidente.


----------



## panderetacountry (9 Nov 2019)

He de decir que yo que soy madre desde hace nueve meses, y ahora se de lo que hablo, coincido con las impresiones del autor de este post. He recibido presiones anti lactancia materna, q no duerma conmigo, que no le coja tanto en brazos, que le dejé llorar... De abuelas, conocidos, e incluso desconocidos, mientras te das cuenta que el bebé está sin desarrollar y te necesita, viéndome en contra de todos, y descubriendo que una baja maternal de 16 semanas es totalmente insuficiente, teniendo la 'suerte' de poder criar a mi niño por haber sido despedida embarazada, habiendo rechazado ir a una entrevista de trabajo al entrarme un estado de ansiedad de solo pensar en dejar al niño en una guardería con cinco meses, que ves que es demasiado pequeño, teniendo casualmente una amiga en la misma situación. Y si, he descubierto que el feminismo es una patraña, no hay ayudas para madres, tener que trabajar a la par que eres responsable de un bebé es una autentica locura si no tienes ayuda. He de decir que trabajadoras de guarderías privadas me las desaconsejan y me recomiendan que cuide al niño el máximo tiempo posible. No tiene sentido tener un hijo y dejarlo en manos de una desconocida aún así. Si el bebe se despierta a las diez de forma natural, que haces despertándole a las seis para dejarlo aparcado con una extraña, y sin su pecho, se lo cortas de raíz y le plantas una tetina de plástico con leche de fórmula con aceite de palma? Exacto, el feminismo es una patraña, es para que seamos exprimidas trabajando, aún así me alegro de haber estudiado una ingeniería. Espero que más adelante me vuelva a servir para darle una buena educación a mi hijo y cubrir bien sus necesidades, aunque según un recursos humanos de empresa 'premium' que me dio una charla a las mujeres solo nos quieren de nuevas en las empresas hasta los 45, salvo los puestos que no se publican, pues qué bien... Y efectivamente el aborto es un asesinato, al niño se le siente en el vientre desde bien temprano, no solo patadas sino por todo el cambio que sufre tu organismo.


----------



## CUATERBAC (9 Nov 2019)

Lo cierto es que la crianza de los neonatos es un coñazo insufrible. Deberian de nacer con un desarrollo de unos 6 meses ya, que tuvieran ya los ojos abiertos, la cabeza erguida, y no estuvieran comiendo-cagando cada 2 horas. Ese proceso inicial tan tansino frena muchisimo la reproduccion. Muchisima gente no tiene mas crios por la pereza de esos primeros meses


----------



## CUATERBAC (9 Nov 2019)

panderetacountry dijo:


> Y si, he descubierto que el feminismo es una patraña



Que lo principal que busca, es destruir la naturaleza humana mas basica


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2019)

panderetacountry dijo:


> He de decir que yo que soy madre desde hace nueve meses, y ahora se de lo que hablo, coincido con las impresiones del autor de este post. He recibido presiones anti lactancia materna, q no duerma conmigo, que no le coja tanto en brazos, que le dejé llorar... De abuelas, conocidos, e incluso desconocidos, mientras te das cuenta que el bebé está sin desarrollar y te necesita, viéndome en contra de todos, y descubriendo que una baja maternal de 16 semanas es totalmente insuficiente, teniendo la 'suerte' de poder criar a mi niño por haber sido despedida embarazada, habiendo rechazado ir a una entrevista de trabajo al entrarme un estado de ansiedad de solo pensar en dejar al niño en una guardería con cinco meses, que ves que es demasiado pequeño, teniendo casualmente una amiga en la misma situación. Y si, he descubierto que el feminismo es una patraña, no hay ayudas para madres, tener que trabajar a la par que eres responsable de un bebé es una autentica locura si no tienes ayuda. He de decir que trabajadoras de guarderías privadas me las desaconsejan y me recomiendan que cuide al niño el máximo tiempo posible. No tiene sentido tener un hijo y dejarlo en manos de una desconocida aún así. Si el bebe se despierta a las diez de forma natural, que haces despertándole a las seis para dejarlo aparcado con una extraña, y sin su pecho, se lo cortas de raíz y le plantas una tetina de plástico con leche de fórmula con aceite de palma? Exacto, el feminismo es una patraña, es para que seamos exprimidas trabajando, aún así me alegro de haber estudiado una ingeniería. Espero que más adelante me vuelva a servir para darle una buena educación a mi hijo y cubrir bien sus necesidades, aunque según un recursos humanos de empresa 'premium' que me dio una charla a las mujeres solo nos quieren de nuevas en las empresas hasta los 45, salvo los puestos que no se publican, pues qué bien... Y efectivamente el aborto es un asesinato, al niño se le siente en el vientre desde bien temprano, no solo patadas sino por todo el cambio que sufre tu organismo.



Me alegro de leer tu respuesta. 
Se nota que es de una persona consciente, culta, responsable y que entiende la realidad de las cosas a pesar de las presiones. 

El tiempo que inviertas ahora, que son solo 3 años como mucho, lo ahorrarás en sufrimientos futuros. 
Nada hay más importante que vivir esa etapa como madre. Nuestras antepasadas siempre estaban o embarazadas o con un bebé lactando y otros correteando por allí , y los amaban a todos. 

Te voy a decir un secreto : la obsesión de las mujeres por ir con un bolso a todos lados, realmente es la presencia fantasmal del hijo que no tienen y que deberían cargar en su pecho. Es un ejemplo visible de la enorme presión mental e instintiva que tienen las mujeres para ser madres. 
Los bebés se calman cuando mecen la cuna, porque en su instinto suponen que están en brazos de su madre y esta se está moviendo. 
los bebés se calman con el chupete, porque en su instinto suponen que están aferrados a la teta de su madre.

Por otra parte es un placer de vivir . renunciar a la maternidad es renunciar a tu propia naturaleza. No es más importante ser cajera de supermercado o ingeniera , que vivir tu vida real. Todo lo demás puede esperar, que la vida es suficientemente larga para ser herramienta productiva.

Cuando se deja un bebé en una guardería , no se deja " en manos de desconocidas " , se deja abandonado, en un orfanato. y así lo siente en bebé. 

Las guardería son ALMACENES DE BEBÉS, de hecho este término me lo dijo una profesional del ramo. y efectivamente son las primeras en alarmarse , porque lo viven día a día y saben las consecuencias. 

Es un error pensar que los niños " de guardería " cuando van al colegio están más adaptados. 
Es posible que un niño que nunca ha estado sin su madre, el primer día se sienta desorientado y angustiado como nos puede pasar a cualquier adulto en sitios desconocidos, pero es a la larga donde se manifiesta mejor adaptación, responsabilidad, control emocional, buen carácter, autonomía .. en definitiva ser feliz y hacer felices a los demás con su presencia.


----------



## panderetacountry (9 Nov 2019)

Mi niño con lactancia materna no cogió un chupete hasta los cuatro meses que se ponía muy guerrero en la silla del coche y así le llevaba tranquilo. A veces se lo pongo para que me deje dormir y se lo quita y lo lanza. Ayuda pero te das cuenta que no es del todo necesario. Lo que quieren es eso, brazos, y teti , algo que a veces te pone al limite por no estar acostumbrada a ese nivel de demanda y falta de tiempo, que a veces no puedes ni ducharte los primeros meses. Efectivamente, los primeros meses son muy cansados y quitan ganas de repetir, igual luego se olvida como los dolores del parto, que tela.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2019)

panderetacountry dijo:


> Mi niño con lactancia materna no cogió un chupete hasta los cuatro meses que se ponía muy guerrero en la silla del coche y así le llevaba tranquilo. A veces se lo pongo para que me deje dormir y se lo quita y lo lanza. Ayuda pero te das cuenta que no es del todo necesario. Lo que quieren es eso, brazos, y teti , algo que a veces te pone al limite por no estar acostumbrada a ese nivel de demanda y falta de tiempo, que a veces no puedes ni ducharte los primeros meses. Efectivamente, los primeros meses son muy cansados y quitan ganas de repetir, igual luego se olvida como los dolores del parto, que tela.



los bebés humanos nacen y permanecen con los puños cerrados , como resorte para agarrarse a los pelos de su madre.
Hace nada todavía éramos simios. Ellos no saben que han nacido en una sociedad distópica donde sus madres son utilizadas como robots.
Ellos nacen como cualquier otro bebé de una tribu de hace cien mil años. Piensa en esas madres y actúa como ellas. 
Eres tú ( me refiero a las madres actuales ) las que están desnaturalizadas y lo hacen mal.


----------



## Juanchufri (9 Nov 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las crías de bonobo nacen mucho más desarrolladas que las crías de los humanos.



De hecho hace ya tiempo leí que los bebes negros al nacer ya levantan la cabeza cuando los tumbas boca abajo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2019)

Juanchufri dijo:


> De hecho hace ya tiempo leí que los bebes negros al nacer ya levantan la cabeza cuando los tumbas boca abajo.



Si claro. son mucho más espabilados. 

**


----------



## reconvertido (12 Nov 2019)

panderetacountry dijo:


> He de decir que yo que soy madre desde hace nueve meses, y ahora se de lo que hablo, coincido con las impresiones del autor de este post. He recibido presiones anti lactancia materna, q no duerma conmigo, que no le coja tanto en brazos, que le dejé llorar... De abuelas, conocidos, e incluso desconocidos, mientras te das cuenta que el bebé está sin desarrollar y te necesita, viéndome en contra de todos, y descubriendo que una baja maternal de 16 semanas es totalmente insuficiente, teniendo la 'suerte' de poder criar a mi niño por haber sido despedida embarazada, habiendo rechazado ir a una entrevista de trabajo al entrarme un estado de ansiedad de solo pensar en dejar al niño en una guardería con cinco meses, que ves que es demasiado pequeño, teniendo casualmente una amiga en la misma situación. Y si, he descubierto que el feminismo es una patraña, no hay ayudas para madres, tener que trabajar a la par que eres responsable de un bebé es una autentica locura si no tienes ayuda. He de decir que trabajadoras de guarderías privadas me las desaconsejan y me recomiendan que cuide al niño el máximo tiempo posible. No tiene sentido tener un hijo y dejarlo en manos de una desconocida aún así. Si el bebe se despierta a las diez de forma natural, que haces despertándole a las seis para dejarlo aparcado con una extraña, y sin su pecho, se lo cortas de raíz y le plantas una tetina de plástico con leche de fórmula con aceite de palma? Exacto, el feminismo es una patraña, es para que seamos exprimidas trabajando, aún así me alegro de haber estudiado una ingeniería. Espero que más adelante me vuelva a servir para darle una buena educación a mi hijo y cubrir bien sus necesidades, aunque según un recursos humanos de empresa 'premium' que me dio una charla a las mujeres solo nos quieren de nuevas en las empresas hasta los 45, salvo los puestos que no se publican, pues qué bien... Y efectivamente el aborto es un asesinato, al niño se le siente en el vientre desde bien temprano, no solo patadas sino por todo el cambio que sufre tu organismo.



MATRIMONIO Y CUIDAR DE TU ESPOSO.
¿Que no tienes?
Es que NO ES natural.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2019)

Qué és la exogestación y qué importancia tiene para tú bebé - Kangur
EXTEROGESTACIÓN O EXOGESTACIÓN, ¿QUÉ ES? - mamatambienaprende.com
Los segundos nueve meses, la exterogestación del bebé o gestación fuera del útero


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2019)

así se hace la crianza con apego : sin separarse del bebé y enchufandolo a la teta al primer lloro.

NO ABANDONAR A UN BEBÉ RECIÉN NACIDO EN UN ORFANATO LLAMADO GUARDERÍA.

LO QUE PROMUEVE PODEMOS " EDUCACIÓN DE CERO A TRES AÑOS " ES UNA PSICOPATÍA QUE NO QUIEREN PARA ELLOS.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (13 Nov 2019)

Por eso yo creo que seria mejor que los humanos pusiesen huevos


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Nov 2019)

En algunos casos esos bebés necesitan ayuda durante 40 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2019)

TABARQUI dijo:


> Por eso yo creo que seria mejor que los humanos pusiesen huevos



los ponen. Lo que pasa es que el huevo se incuba dentro de la madre y ya sale el hijo casi formado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bebés humanos nacen y permanecen con los puños cerrados , como resorte para agarrarse a los pelos de su madre.
> Hace nada todavía éramos simios. Ellos no saben que han nacido en una sociedad distópica donde sus madres son utilizadas como robots.
> Ellos nacen como cualquier otro bebé de una tribu de hace cien mil años. Piensa en esas madres y actúa como ellas.
> Eres tú ( me refiero a las madres actuales ) las que están desnaturalizadas y lo hacen mal.



tu zasca se ha escuchado en pluton y hasta los progres de felizonia


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (2 Ene 2020)

Cuando se introducen en este santo foro profesionales que saben de lo que va la cosa, da gusto aprender y ver realmente como van los tiros.

Mientras tanto en mañolandia haciendo el bonobo.

Las aulas de dos años llegan a 22 de colegios de Aragón con algunas dudas por su rápida ampliación


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2020)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Cuando se introducen en este santo foro profesionales que saben de lo que va la cosa, da gusto aprender y ver realmente como van los tiros.
> 
> Mientras tanto en mañolandia haciendo el bonobo.
> 
> Las aulas de dos años llegan a 22 de colegios de Aragón con algunas dudas por su rápida ampliación




Nada hay más importante para una mujer que ser madre y seguir el ciclo completo. Es el sentido de vivir. 

¿ cuál es si no fuese este ? ¿ ser la esclava de su jefe ?


----------



## sistudey (2 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...



Es decir, que de media en España tienen medio embarazo durante toda la vida y encima se quejan del esfuerzo...Los judíos y catalanes deben tener un doble cromosoma X, ya que tienen el mismo carácter y modus operandi. Desde luego, los tres tienen la menstruación


----------



## Pantxin (2 Ene 2020)

A riesgo de meter la pata por no leer todo el hilo........................es largo y no tengo tiempo.
Una TEORÍA es una propuesta que intenta explicar un problema pero que no esta 100% demostrada. Cuando se demuestra al 100% la teoría pasa a ser una LEY UNIVERSAL.
Un ejemplo practico:
LEYES de Newton. TEORÍA de la evolución. Con esto que podemos sacar en conclusión: QUE DE MOMENTO NO TENEMOS AL 100% CLARO DE DONDE VENIMOS Y QUE COÑO ES ESO DE LA EVOLUCIÓN.
Con esto no estoy negando ni afirmando nada. No soy ni creacionista ni evolucionista solo digo que hay cosas que a dia de hoy no sabemos como la de que seamos de los animales que mas indefensos estamos al nacer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Pantxin dijo:


> A riesgo de meter la pata por no leer todo el hilo........................es largo y no tengo tiempo.
> Una TEORÍA es una propuesta que intenta explicar un problema pero que no esta 100% demostrada. Cuando se demuestra al 100% la teoría pasa a ser una LEY UNIVERSAL.
> Un ejemplo practico:
> LEYES de Newton. TEORÍA de la evolución. Con esto que podemos sacar en conclusión: QUE DE MOMENTO NO TENEMOS AL 100% CLARO DE DONDE VENIMOS Y QUE COÑO ES ESO DE LA EVOLUCIÓN.
> Con esto no estoy negando ni afirmando nada. No soy ni creacionista ni evolucionista solo digo que hay cosas que a dia de hoy no sabemos como la de que seamos de los animales que mas indefensos estamos al nacer.



El intelecto humano no puede entenderlo todo, de la misma manera que nuestro pariente el chimpancé no puede entender una ecuación de matemáticas, sin embargo el chimpancé puede sobrevivir en un medio hostil para tí en el que perderías la vida a los pocos días, y ellos llevan en su ecosistema millones de años. 

Luego están conocimientos que el hecho de que tú no lo sepas, no quiere decir que no existan. 
Por darte una pista, los humanos somos FETOS DE CHIMPANCÉS, de la misma manera que el axolote es una salamandra que en estado embrionario consigue reproducirse. Mantenemos caracteres infantiles que es lo que nos ha permitido desarrollar el cerebro tan enorme y con él ser el animal más inteligente de todos los que hay. Pero la razón principal por ser los más inteligentes es porque somos parientes de los segundos más inteligentes : los monos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Varias heterocronías han sido descritas en seres humanos, en relación con los chimpancés. Por ejemplo, el crecimiento del cerebro y del cráneo en el feto chimpancé comienza en el mismo estadio del desarrollo que en el feto humano y presenta una tasa de crecimiento también similar, pero termina más pronto después del nacimiento. En los humanos, el crecimiento del cerebro y del cráneo continúa varios años después del nacimiento. Este tipo particular de heterocronía se denomina neotenia e implica un retraso en el término de un proceso de desarrollo o, de otro modo, la presencia de un proceso de desarrollo temprano en estadios posteriores del desarrollo. Se sabe que los seres humanos presentan alrededor de 30 neotenias diferentes en comparación con los chimpancés.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Varias heterocronías han sido descritas en seres humanos, en relación con los chimpancés. Por ejemplo, el crecimiento del cerebro y del cráneo en el feto chimpancé comienza en el mismo estadio del desarrollo que en el feto humano y presenta una tasa de crecimiento también similar, pero termina más pronto después del nacimiento. En los humanos, el crecimiento del cerebro y del cráneo continúa varios años después del nacimiento. Este tipo particular de heterocronía se denomina neotenia e implica un retraso en el término de un proceso de desarrollo o, de otro modo, la presencia de un proceso de desarrollo temprano en estadios posteriores del desarrollo. Se sabe que los seres humanos presentan alrededor de 30 neotenias diferentes en comparación con los chimpancés.
> Ver archivo adjunto 208312
> Ver archivo adjunto 208313



La microcefalia es tener o nada o poca neo tenía, pues. 

Datos sobre la microcefalia | CDC


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> La microcefalia es tener o nada o poca neo tenía, pues.
> 
> Datos sobre la microcefalia | CDC
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 208315




NO, no que va !!!! es como decir que una persona sin brazos ni piernas se parece a un gusanito. 

La inteligencia en las especies de animales es completa. no son seres estúpidos que dan tumbos sin ton ni son .

Es difícil describir la inteligencia de las especies en términos humanos. Consiste en que ellos saben resolver con destreza todas las incidencias que pasan en su ecosistema. Date cuenta que una simple paloma de ciudad, incluso viviendo en un ecosistema antinatural, con cables, coches, venenos, niños con piedras, cristales ... han aprendido a sobrevivir, a emparejarse, cobijarse de los temporales, encontrar agua y comida y criar a sus hijos, incluso guiarlos en las primeras semanas para que aprendan ese mundo raro que les ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO, no que va !!!! es como decir que una persona sin brazos ni piernas se parece a un gusanito.
> 
> La inteligencia en las especies de animales es completa. no son seres estúpidos que dan tumbos sin ton ni son .



En el caso de los bonobos parece que sucede así. Tal y cómo se ve a la foto.

Diría pues que nuestros hermanos simiescos sufren de microcefalia, pero tienen ayuda del instinto y un cuerpo adaptado al clima y las adversidades, con gran rango de movimientos. Además de estar con semejantes suyos. 

Si te fijas en los humanos, cómo más microcefalia más retraso cognitivo. Pero no les favorece a nivel físico; e instintivamente pueden estar tocados.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el feto chimpancé comienza en el mismo estadio del desarrollo que en el feto humano y presenta una tasa de crecimiento también similar, pero termina más pronto después del nacimiento. En



Porqué termina más pronto? 
Qué factor o factores hace que se detenga su crecimiento?


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> En el caso de los bonobos parece que sucede así. Tal y cómo se ve a la foto.
> 
> Diría pues que nuestros hermanos simiescos sufren de microcefalia, pero tienen ayuda del instinto y un cuerpo adaptado al clima y las adversidades, con gran rango de movimientos. Además de estar con semejantes suyos.
> 
> Si te fijas en los humanos, cómo más microcefalia más retraso cognitivo. Pero no les favorece a nivel físico; e instintivamente pueden estar tocados.



que no ! en muchos aspectos los chimpancés son mucho más inteligentes que las personas, de la misma manera que un delfín es mucho más hábil nadando y cazando peces que los humanos. 

Abre tu mente, olvídate del antropocentrismo , entiende que cada especie está perfectamente adaptada a su ecosistema , por eso llevan allí millones de años. El humano es muy vulnerable, con toda su inteligencia sería comido por un león en dos minutos .


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Abre tu mente, olvídate del antropocentrismo , entiende que cada especie está perfectamente adaptada a su ecosistema , por eso llevan allí millones de años. El humano es muy vulnerable, con toda su inteligencia sería comido por un león en dos minutos .



Entoces somos nosotros los que no somos inteligentes, pues no estamos adaptados a nuestro ecosistema. 
Sólo las tribus primitivas y que tanto se critican en foro. 

Tú mismo críticas también la civilización occidental y sistemas que alteran nuestro natural desarrollo (estoy de acuerdo). 

La macrocefalia, pues, es la que se debería considerar patológica.


----------



## Manero (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que no ! en muchos aspectos los chimpancés son mucho más inteligentes que las personas, de la misma manera que un delfín es mucho más hábil nadando y cazando peces que los humanos.
> 
> Abre tu mente, olvídate del antropocentrismo , entiende que cada especie está perfectamente adaptada a su ecosistema , por eso llevan allí millones de años. El humano es muy vulnerable, con toda su inteligencia sería comido por un león en dos minutos .



Minusvaloras a los humanos y no tienes en cuenta que precisamente la inteligencia es la adaptación a su ecosistema que le permitió sobrevivir. No estamos tan indefensos precisamente por el incremento de la inteligencia respecto a los simios, y sin ella directamente no existiríamos porque hubieramos durado 2 telediarios desde el momento en que los precursores de los humanos abandonaron los árboles y se convertieron en terrestres bípedos.

Los simios sobreviven gracias a ser arbolícolas principalmente, los humanos al vivir en un ecosistema terrestre necesitó precisamente de un aumento de la inteligencia para no ser devorados por los leones.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Los simios sobreviven gracias a ser arbolícolas principalmente, los humanos al vivir en un ecosistema terrestre necesitó precisamente de un aumento de la inteligencia para no ser devorados por los leones.



Más allá de escapar de los Leones y cazarlos después a ellos todo se ha ido al traste. 
Hoy vamos tú y yo a la estepa Africana y no duramos ni dos días aunque no nos coman los otros depredadores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Minusvaloras a los humanos y no tienes en cuenta que precisamente la inteligencia es la adaptación a su ecosistema que le permitió sobrevivir. No estamos tan indefensos precisamente por el incremento de la inteligencia respecto a los simios, y sin ella directamente no existiríamos porque hubieramos durado 2 telediarios desde el momento en que los precursores de los humanos abandonaron los árboles y se convertieron en terrestres bípedos.
> 
> Los simios sobreviven gracias a ser arbolícolas principalmente, los humanos al vivir en un ecosistema terrestre necesitó precisamente de un aumento de la inteligencia para no ser devorados por los leones.




Todas las especies de humanos se han extinguido. Nosotros milagrosamente seguimos vivos como lo están los pollos de una granja.

Debes entender que aunque tú te creas el centro del universo. le pasa lo mismo a una pulga que viva en la espalda de un perro callejero. 
Para cada ser vivo, su pequeño mundo es su universo y todo gira en torno a él . 

Tú eres antropocéntrico, un delfín es delfinocéntrico. 

El orden Coleóptera incluye a más especies que cualquier otro orden, constituyen casi el 25% de todas las formas de vida conocidas. Cerca del 40% de todas las especies de insectos descritos son escarabajos (400.000 especies), y nuevas especies se descubren con frecuencia. Según algunas estimaciones, el número total de especies, descrito y no descritos aún, en tan alto como de 100 millones de especies, pero la cifra de 1 millón es más aceptada. La familia taxonómica más grande, el _Curculionidae_ (gorgojos o escarabajos hocico), también pertenece a este orden. 

ESCARABAJOPEDIA » Escarabajos. Enciclopedia Ilustrada


----------



## Manero (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Más allá de escapar de los Leones y cazarlos después a ellos todo se ha ido al traste.
> Hoy vamos tú y yo a la estepa Africana y no duramos ni dos días aunque no nos coman los otros depredadores.



No lo tengas tan claro, a pesar de tener los instintos adormilados por miles de años de civilización siguen ahí, y en un ecosistema adecuado despertarían.

Si nos dejaran a nosotros 2 en la estepa africana efectivamente no durariamos nada. Si miles y miles de humanos fueramos a vivir a la estepa africana sin posibilidad de escapar de allí, muchisimos de ellos moririan pero unos cuantos sobrevivirian y se reproducirían, y en una generación o máximo 2 seríamos exactamente iguales a los antiguos Sapiens y viviriamos exactamente como ellos en ese entorno, organizandose en grupos pequeños nómadas que viven en cabañas que construyen y transportan tal vez con ellos en sus viajes.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> No lo tengas tan claro, a pesar de tener los instintos adormilados por miles de años de civilización siguen ahí, y en un ecosistema adecuado despertarían.
> 
> Si nos dejaran a nosotros 2 en la estepa africana efectivamente no durariamos nada. Si miles y miles de humanos fueramos a vivir a la estepa africana sin posibilidad de escapar de allí, muchisimos de ellos moririan pero unos cuantos sobrevivirian y se reproducirían, y en una generación o máximo 2 seríamos exactamente iguales a los antiguos Sapiens y viviriamos exactamente como ellos en ese entorno, organizandose en grupos pequeños nómadas que viven en cabañas que construyen y transportan tal vez con ellos en sus viajes.



Eugenesia y darwinismo. 
Lo que falta aquí.


----------



## sanedrin (3 Ene 2020)

Por madres dejadas salen subnormales como el que cagó el hilo.


----------



## mecagoendiez (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza porque hay pájaros nidífugos ( gallinas, patos que al nacer ya están desarrollados y simplemente siguen a su madre ) y otras son nidícolas ( que durante unos meses permanecen en el nido , con aspecto de fetos y siendo alimentados por los padres. )
> El mismo fenómeno se da en los mamíferos. Unas especies somos DE MADRIGUERA, como los lobos, las ratas , los hurones, castores, felinos y tantas otras especies , y sin embargo cebras, jabalíes, gacelas, caballos , liebres a diferencia de los conejos ....que al nacer ya están desarrollados y listos para correr.
> 
> No encaja completamente ninguna teoría. Suponer que el bebé humano no cabría en el vientre de su madre y no podría parir por su enorme volumen cerebral, es no tener en cuenta que las jabalíes o las cerdas, pueden tener 15 crías , completamente desarrolladas, dispuestas a correr como torbellinos a los 10 minutos y que además es una especie muy inteligente. Se supone que las que nacen como presas tienen que nacer espabilas para huir, pero las ratas son presas.
> ...




joder que decepcion, crei que era un articulo de tu puño y letra pero es una copia de manual, vete a la mierda, si quiero comentar y debatir sobre el tema iré a la web del autor original y lo discutiré alli.

Ten la decencia de limitarte a poner el enlace, y no copies lo que han escrito otros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Minusvaloras a los humanos y no tienes en cuenta que precisamente la inteligencia es la adaptación a su ecosistema que le permitió sobrevivir. No estamos tan indefensos precisamente por el incremento de la inteligencia respecto a los simios, y sin ella directamente no existiríamos porque hubieramos durado 2 telediarios desde el momento en que los precursores de los humanos abandonaron los árboles y se convertieron en terrestres bípedos.
> 
> Los simios sobreviven gracias a ser arbolícolas principalmente, los humanos al vivir en un ecosistema terrestre necesitó precisamente de un aumento de la inteligencia para no ser devorados por los leones.



se debe ver al hombre como un organismo vivo que pertenece a una especie que le liga evolutivamente a los primates superiores y que como tal tiene una serie de condicionamientos y necesidades a las que se debe ajustar, somete y satisfacer .
Desde esta perspectiva biológica entiende la naturaleza humana como _" *el determinismo biológico* que se impone sobre toda civilización y todos los individuos que las constituyen, debido al necesario cumplimiento de funciones corporales como la respiración, el sueño, el reposo, la nutrición, la excreción y la reproducción " _Esta visión determinista de la base biológica remite a una estructura instintiva que se caracteriza por ser pauta fija de comportamiento, poseer unos mecanismos anatómicos correlacionados con necesidades orgánicas y además ser uniforme dentro de la especie y que constituyen la base biológica de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

sanedrin dijo:


> Por madres dejadas salen subnormales como el que cagó el hilo.



Razónalo. No te quedes en el insulto.


----------



## Manero (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las especies de humanos se han extinguido. Nosotros milagrosamente seguimos vivos como lo están los pollos de una granja.
> 
> Debes entender que aunque tú te creas el centro del universo. le pasa lo mismo a una pulga que viva en la espalda de un perro callejero.
> Para cada ser vivo, su pequeño mundo es su universo y todo gira en torno a él .
> ...



Una pulga no puede sentirse el centro del universo, ya que no es capaz de elaborar el concepto universo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

mecagoendiez dijo:


> joder que decepcion, crei que era un articulo de tu puño y letra pero es una copia de manual, vete a la mierda, si quiero comentar y debatir sobre el tema iré a la web del autor original y lo discutiré alli.
> 
> Ten la decencia de limitarte a poner el enlace, y no copies lo que han escrito otros.



qué copié de quién pedazo de subnormal. YO SOY UN PENSADOR LIBRE . Ese artículo lo escribí de carrerilla de mi teclado y de mi mente. el párrafo del final es un trozo del artículo al cual hago referencia. 

¿ ACASO CREES QUE SOY PEDRO SÁNCHEZ ?


----------



## Manero (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las especies de humanos se han extinguido. Nosotros milagrosamente seguimos vivos como lo están los pollos de una granja.



No he dicho en ningún momento que la inteligencia sea la adaptación ideal que una especie pueda desarrollar para sobrevivir. De hecho es la adaptación ideal para cargarse precisamente el ecosistema en el que viven. 

Lo que digo es que el aumento de la inteligencia fué la adaptación que permitió sobrevivir a los precursores de los humanos cuando bajaron de los árboles. Si hubieramos desarrollado otras adaptaciones como el aumento del tamaño corporal de un elefante o la velocidad del guepardo también habriamos podido sobrevivir, pero mira a los humanos les tocó la inteligencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> No he dicho en ningún momento que la inteligencia sea la adaptación ideal que una especie pueda desarrollar para sobrevivir. De hecho es la adaptación ideal para cargarse precisamente el ecosistema en el que viven.
> 
> Lo que digo es que el aumento de la inteligencia fué la adaptación que permitió sobrevivir a los precursores de los humanos cuando bajaron de los árboles. Si hubieramos desarrollado otras adaptaciones como el aumento del tamaño corporal de un elefante o la velocidad del guepardo también habriamos podido sobrevivir, pero mira a los humanos les tocó la inteligencia.



Ya, pero entiende que ha habido un montón de especies humanas que se han extinguido, no sólo los neandertales y los denisovanos . 
Lo que pasa es que la gente cree que la evolución es algo lineal porque así lo han descrito, pero es un error. todos los seres vivos son animales completos , ninguna fase es la definitiva . De hecho ahí están los chimpancés, mucho más anteriores que los neandertales y siguen vivos. También están nuestros antepasados los peces, incluso las bacterias. Tú has sido una bacteria antes de fundirte con el óvulo y en 9 meses el proceso evolutivo de millones de años sucedió en tí de forma acelerada.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Entoces somos nosotros los que no somos inteligentes, pues no estamos adaptados a nuestro ecosistema.
> Sólo las tribus primitivas y que tanto se critican en foro.
> 
> Tú mismo críticas también la civilización occidental y sistemas que alteran nuestro natural desarrollo (estoy de acuerdo).
> ...





Manero dijo:


> No lo tengas tan claro, a pesar de tener los instintos adormilados por miles de años de civilización siguen ahí, y en un ecosistema adecuado despertarían.
> 
> Si nos dejaran a nosotros 2 en la estepa africana efectivamente no durariamos nada. Si miles y miles de humanos fueramos a vivir a la estepa africana sin posibilidad de escapar de allí, muchisimos de ellos moririan pero unos cuantos sobrevivirian y se reproducirían, y en una generación o máximo 2 seríamos exactamente iguales a los antiguos Sapiens y viviriamos exactamente como ellos en ese entorno, organizandose en grupos pequeños nómadas que viven en cabañas que construyen y transportan tal vez con ellos en sus viajes.



Juntando estos dos posts, que no me dejan dormir:

Es decir, supongamos que ponenos 100000 urbanitas occidentalizados en medio de la estepa o en la selva.
Después de un duro proceso de eugenesia y darwinismo, podría ser que sobrevivieron mejor los que tienen "microcefalia" comparado con los neotenos?

Podría ser que estos con "microcefalia" ,pero con los instintos más preservados, estén más preparados para sobrevivir en estas duras condiciones?

Pone pues de manifiesto que nuestra neotenia/"macrocefalia "/" Inteligencia " de verdad sea una patología y no un avance de la humanidad?

Os habéis fijado que la gente con dificultades cognitivas es más primitiva e instintiva?
Por eso se reproducen más y ganan a sus rivales en violencia.

Sin actitud y sin ánimos de insultar a nadie.

Debatamos amigablemente.


----------



## Maledicencia (3 Ene 2020)

Esta información en manos de las feministas sería utilizada para justificar el infanticidio o aborto post parto.

Aborto post-parto (After-birth abortion) | BioeticaBlog


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Juntando estos dos posts, que no me dejan dormir:
> 
> Es decir, supongamos que ponenos 100000 urbanitas occidentalizados en medio de la estepa o en la selva.
> Después de un duro proceso de eugenesia y darwinismo, podría ser que sobrevivieron mejor los que tienen "microcefalia" comparado con los neotenos?
> ...



ya han existido experimentos similares, en esas condiciones sobrevivirían los urbanitas con más conocimientos técnicos, de la misma manera que las tribus sobreviven, con conocimientos específicos: construcción de herramientas y refugio, conocimiento del entorno (qué comer, dónde encontrarlo, costumbres de animales, plantas venenosas,...), capacidad de organización y demás.

El ser humano sin cultura lo tiene muy jodido, incluso los casos de niños salvajes sobrevivieron porque imitaban a los animales que los acogieron.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya han existido experimentos similares, en esas condiciones sobrevivirían los urbanitas con más conocimientos técnicos, de la misma manera que las tribus sobreviven, con conocimientos específicos: construcción de herramientas y refugio, conocimiento del entorno (qué comer, dónde encontrarlo, costumbres de animales, plantas venenosas,...), capacidad de organización y demás.
> 
> El ser humano sin cultura lo tiene muy jodido, incluso los casos de niños salvajes sobrevivieron porque imitaban a los animales que los acogieron.



Tienes el link?


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ya han existido experimentos similares, en esas condiciones sobrevivirían los urbanitas con más conocimientos técnicos, de la misma manera que las tribus sobreviven, con conocimientos específicos: construcción de herramientas y refugio, conocimiento del entorno (qué comer, dónde encontrarlo, costumbres de animales, plantas venenosas,...), capacidad de organización y demás.
> 
> El ser humano sin cultura lo tiene muy jodido, incluso los casos de niños salvajes sobrevivieron porque imitaban a los animales que los acogieron.



Serán conocimientos técnicos del entorno donde estén. Tienen que venir informados antes de ir a parar a según que lugar inhóspito, y hacer mucha prueba-error para mantenerse en esa situación.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Tienes el link?



pues son los típicos programas en donde dejan a gente en una isla:



y luego está la gente que consigue sobrevivir en el mar. Existen protocolos para comprobar si una planta o un animal es apto para el consumo humano. En general cualquier persona versada en técnicas de supervivencia tendrá muchas opciones, si además es un manitas, pues mejor.

Pero la cuestión es que sin la inteligencia que permite obtener y conservar conocimientos, los seres humanos lo tenemos jodido para sobrevivir.


----------



## Pantxin (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El intelecto humano no puede entenderlo todo, de la misma manera que nuestro pariente el chimpancé no puede entender una ecuación de matemáticas, sin embargo el chimpancé puede sobrevivir en un medio hostil para tí en el que perderías la vida a los pocos días, y ellos llevan en su ecosistema millones de años.
> 
> Luego están conocimientos que el hecho de que tú no lo sepas, no quiere decir que no existan.
> Por darte una pista, los humanos somos FETOS DE CHIMPANCÉS, de la misma manera que el axolote es una salamandra que en estado embrionario consigue reproducirse. Mantenemos caracteres infantiles que es lo que nos ha permitido desarrollar el cerebro tan enorme y con él ser el animal más inteligente de todos los que hay. Pero la razón principal por ser los más inteligentes es porque somos parientes de los segundos más inteligentes : los monos .



Gracias por tu respuesta.
Pero no te entiendo muy bien.
Si es cierto que somos primos de los monos compartimos muchos rasgos, pero también con el cerdo e incluso con la mosca de la fruta.
Lo que digo es que mientras la teoría de la evolución siga siendo solo teoría tenemos muchas lagunas sin resolver.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues son los típicos programas en donde dejan a gente en una isla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta prueba se ha hecho con una muy pequeña muestra de humanos, preseleccionados. 

Falta una prueba de verdad, la comentada anteriormente: 100.000 urbanitas occidentalizados en la selva o en la estepa. De todo tipo y pelaje. 
A ver quien sobrevive y cómo. 

Aunque lo que has dicho es muy factible y muy bien razonado, me dá a mi que la fuerza instintiva de los más primitivos (="microcefalia ") los harían sobrevivir. 

Aunque es posible un pequeño grupo de humanos muy inteligentes y fuertes sobrevivan a parte de este grupo más primitivo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Pantxin dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> Pero no te entiendo muy bien.
> Si es cierto que somos primos de los monos compartimos muchos rasgos, pero también con el cerdo e incluso con la mosca de la fruta.
> Lo que digo es que mientras la teoría de la evolución siga siendo solo teoría tenemos muchas lagunas sin resolver.




pero qué lagunas ? somos ranas, somos peces, somos bacterias. 

Tú ha sido una microscópica bacteria antes de fundirte con el óvulo y convertirte en LUCA ( ver google ) 

aunque los insectos descienden de los crustáceos y tú de los peces y las medusas, en el origen del origen todos descendemos de LUCA. 

Tú simplemente eres un ecosistema para proteger al genoma. Aunque tú a ti mismo te veas como descendiente directo de un dios, no eres más que un mono desnudo. Un discapacitado grave, una persona que haya tenido un grave problema cerebral , sigue siendo humano, pero ya no tiene la esencia de lo que tú crees que te hace humano .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Esta prueba se ha hecho con una muy pequeña muestra de humanos, preseleccionados.
> 
> Falta una prueba de verdad, la comentada anteriormente: 100.000 urbanitas occidentalizados en la selva o en la estepa. De todo tipo y pelaje.
> A ver quien sobrevive y cómo.
> ...



la población de pollos de granja supera con creces a la de los humanos. Sobreviven gracias a condiciones antinaturales , su esperanza de vida es de sólo dos meses porque los sacrifican. No sé si entiendes que son tanta vida como cualquier otra persona, que desde un punto de vista biológico, un pollo de granja está vivo y personas relevantes y con mucho dinero están muertos.


----------



## Manero (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Juntando estos dos posts, que no me dejan dormir:
> 
> Es decir, supongamos que ponenos 100000 urbanitas occidentalizados en medio de la estepa o en la selva.
> Después de un duro proceso de eugenesia y darwinismo, podría ser que sobrevivieron mejor los que tienen "microcefalia" comparado con los neotenos?
> ...



Ninguna persona podría sobrevivir en solitario en esas condiciones, los humanos somos animales sociales y por tanto los que sobreviririan son determinadas grupos o tribus y en cambio otros grupos no progresarían.

De ahí que no hay que fijarse tanto en micro o macrocefalia, mayor o menor fuerza o mayor o menor inteligencia a la hora de pensar en que grupos sobrevivirian. Cierto es que la inteligencia es la adaptación que nos permite sobrevivir en esos entornos, pero no es necesaria una inteligencia enorme para ello. Muchas otras especies de hominidos habitaron y progresaron durante cientos y cientos de miles de años y tenían una inteligencia bastante inferior a la de los actuales Sapiens.

En mi opinión los grupos que sobrevivirian serían grupos hetereogeneos con personas con conocimientos de diferentes ámbitos (conocimiento de plantas medicinales, conocimientos religiosos, conocimientos de caza y pesca, etc... y evidentemente que fueran mixtos y que las mujeres aceptasen el rol de tener y cuidar hijos y dedicarse a la recolección de alimentos) 

Y también sería importante el estilo de liderazgo de los jefes de cada grupo para la supervivencia de este. Jefes que supieran solucionar los conflictos internos del grupo y que creasen alianzas y colaboraciones con otros grupos distintos serían más adecuados que no los tiránicos respecto a los suyos o los agresivos respecto a grupos distintos.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Ninguna persona podría sobrevivir en solitario en esas condiciones, los humanos somos animales sociales y por tanto los que sobreviririan son determinadas grupos o tribus y en cambio otros grupos no progresarían.
> 
> De ahí que no hay que fijarse tanto en micro o macrocefalia, mayor o menor fuerza o mayor o menor inteligencia a la hora de pensar en que grupos sobrevivirian. Cierto es que la inteligencia es la adaptación que nos permite sobrevivir en esos entornos, pero no es necesaria una inteligencia enorme para ello. Muchas otras especies de hominidos habitaron y progresaron durante cientos y cientos de miles de años y tenían una inteligencia bastante inferior a la de los actuales Sapiens.
> 
> ...



Claro que sobrevivirían en grupos, pero quienes? 
Bueno, esto último lonjas respuesto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Ninguna persona podría sobrevivir en solitario en esas condiciones, los humanos somos animales sociales y por tanto los que sobreviririan son determinadas grupos o tribus y en cambio otros grupos no progresarían.
> 
> De ahí que no hay que fijarse tanto en micro o macrocefalia, mayor o menor fuerza o mayor o menor inteligencia a la hora de pensar en que grupos sobrevivirian. Cierto es que la inteligencia es la adaptación que nos permite sobrevivir en esos entornos, pero no es necesaria una inteligencia enorme para ello. Muchas otras especies de hominidos habitaron y progresaron durante cientos y cientos de miles de años y tenían una inteligencia bastante inferior a la de los actuales Sapiens.
> 
> ...



lo de microcefalia es una chorrada que no tiene ningún sentido. 

La infinita cantidad de síndromes como el de down, SE MANIFIESTAN POR CARACTERÍSTICAS FÍSICAS Y PSICOLÓGICAS. Algo ha salido mal y ese ser se habría muerto en condiciones naturales. Entre los chimpancés o cualquier animal, también nacen con mutaciones y problemas genéticos que evidentemente la inmensa mayoría mueren porque la gestación puede haberse visto alterada por muchas causas, entre otras algo que ha comido la madre y ha sido un tóxico para el embrión . 

Recordando a Kenny, el tigre con Síndrome de Down


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo de microcefalia es una chorrada que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> La infinita cantidad de síndromes como el de down, SE MANIFIESTAN POR CARACTERÍSTICAS FÍSICAS Y PSICOLÓGICAS. Algo ha salido mal y ese ser se habría muerto en condiciones naturales. Entre los chimpancés o cualquier animal, también nacen con mutaciones y problemas genéticos que evidentemente la inmensa mayoría mueren porque la gestación puede haberse visto alterada por muchas causas, entre otras algo que ha comido la madre y ha sido un tóxico para el embrión .
> 
> Recordando a Kenny, el tigre con Síndrome de Down



Digo microcefalia cómo cierre de las fisuras craneales, se pueden dar más tarde o más temprano.
Igualmente la neotenia no asegura inteligencia en nuestra especie cómo tal, cómo muestra la sociedad que se ha montado y el montón de especímenes que hay en ella.

Alguien puede tener microcefalia y estar en plenitud mental y tener inteligencia para sobrevivir.

Es como la "hipercifosis" e "hiperlordosis", y sus "hipos" respectivos: yo no lo veo patológico mientras la persona se pueda mantener erguida y hacer vida normal, incluído el deporte. Muchos sanitarios lo ven patológico, y no entiendo el porqué.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la población de pollos de granja supera con creces a la de los humanos. Sobreviven gracias a condiciones antinaturales , su esperanza de vida es de sólo dos meses porque los sacrifican. No sé si entiendes que son tanta vida como cualquier otra persona, que desde un punto de vista biológico, un pollo de granja está vivo y personas relevantes y con mucho dinero están muertos.



Nosotros somos como pollos en una granja. Pero entre nosotros hay diferencia de altura, sexo, condiciones fisiológicas varias, muscular, etc


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Ninguna persona podría sobrevivir en solitario en esas condiciones, los humanos somos animales sociales y por tanto los que sobreviririan son determinadas grupos o tribus y en cambio otros grupos no progresarían.
> 
> De ahí que no hay que fijarse tanto en micro o macrocefalia, mayor o menor fuerza o mayor o menor inteligencia a la hora de pensar en que grupos sobrevivirian. Cierto es que la inteligencia es la adaptación que nos permite sobrevivir en esos entornos, pero no es necesaria una inteligencia enorme para ello. Muchas otras especies de hominidos habitaron y progresaron durante cientos y cientos de miles de años y tenían una inteligencia bastante inferior a la de los actuales Sapiens.
> 
> ...



Te hago un símil con esta película


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Nosotros somos como pollos en una granja. Pero entre nosotros hay diferencia de altura, sexo, condiciones fisiológicas varias, muscular, etc



¿ eres consciente que las llamadas razas de perros son mutaciones de la misma especie que es EL LOBO ? 
¿ Eres consciente que entre un mastín y un chihuahua o entre un galgo y un bulldog , siendo el mismo animal, hay más diferencia que entre un bonobo y un humano ?


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ eres consciente que las llamadas razas de perros son mutaciones de la misma especie que es EL LOBO ?
> ¿ Eres consciente que entre un mastín y un chihuahua o entre un galgo y un bulldog , siendo el mismo animal, hay más diferencia que entre un bonobo y un humano ?



Cierto. 

Poniendo el símil de los 100.000 urbanitas pero con los 100.000 PERROS urbanitas de distinto pelaje, quién sobreviviría? 

Los lobos, los mastines y demás. Los perropatada no sobreviven ni un asalto. 

Con los humanos pasaría igual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Poniendo el símil de los 100.000 urbanitas pero con los 100.000 PERROS urbanitas de distinto pelaje, quién sobreviviría?
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que algunas especies llevan ahí millones de años, si no son aniquiladas por la civilización humana, ahí seguirán dentro de millones de años. Es lógico pensar, que el ser humano se extinguirá en unos pocos miles, quizás queden los bosquimanos si consiguen seguir aislados.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que algunas especies llevan ahí millones de años, si no son aniquiladas por la civilización humana, ahí seguirán dentro de millones de años. Es lógico pensar, que el ser humano se extinguirá en unos pocos miles, quizás queden los bosquimanos si consiguen seguir aislados.



O sea, del experimento de los 100.000 urbanitas no quedaría ni uno?
O puede que sobrevivan los de morfología bosquimanos de origen urbanita?


----------



## GarciaBarbon (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las crías de bonobo nacen mucho más desarrolladas que las crías de los humanos.



PREFIERES SER BONOBO?'

... pues nada, oye... 

pero ve a guarderia a soltar tus miedos, complejos e ilusiones.


----------



## Pantxin (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero qué lagunas ? somos ranas, somos peces, somos bacterias.
> 
> Tú ha sido una microscópica bacteria antes de fundirte con el óvulo y convertirte en LUCA ( ver google )
> 
> ...



Me voy a centrar solo en algunas de las cosas que de momento no encajan en la evolución de nuestra especie. 
Los grandes simios tienen 48 cromosomas y nosotros 46, no se encontró nunca una especie que descienda de otra perdiendo cromosomas.
El pelo de los grandes simios esta donde nosotros no lo tenemos y donde lo tenemos a ellos no les crece y otro dato curioso es que a nosotros nos crece el pelo constantemente y a los simios les crece hasta un tamaño y ya no crece mas.
Los grandes simios tienen la grasa debajo de los músculos, los humanos la tenemos encima de los músculos como los mamíferos marinos, ballenas, focas etc. Es mas, te diré que hay una teoría, creo que de un ruso, que defiende que el hombre desciende de un simio que vivía en medios acuáticos.
Otra cosa rara en que un chimpancé es mas fuerte que nosotros, mucho mas fuerte. Algo que no se suele dar en la evolución que se pierdan cualidades que te dan una ventaja evolutiva.
Otra cosa curiosa es que todavía no se descubrió el eslabón perdido que nos relacione de una vez por todas con los hominidos. No se sabe cual fue el salto.
No mal interpretes mis palabras, no estoy a favor del creacionismo. Solo pongo en duda lo descubierto, porque es una teoria y no una ley, y porque la ciencia avanza poniendo en duda todo. Si no se pusiera todo en duda la tierra seguiría siendo el centro del universo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> O sea, del experimento de los 100.000 urbanitas no quedaría ni uno?
> O puede que sobrevivan los de morfología bosquimanos de origen urbanita?



En los últimos 100 años, ha habido unos inventos tan increíbles y revolucionarios que son los causantes de la terrible explosión demográfica de los humanos , y a su vez de la posibilidad de las granjas intensivas y los cultivos a gran escala. 

EL ABONO ( el amoniaco ) que permite cultivar infinitas cantidades de alimento para las personas y animales de granja, antes era imposible. 

Habiendo comida, la proliferación es infinita, al igual que las palomas de las ciudades. Entiende que el equilibrio en los ecosistemas es que los carnívoros se comen a los herbívoros , sino estos se comerían a todas las plantas y se extinguirían . 
Permanecen vivos los ecosistemas que han conseguido equilibrarse, cualquier otro ,como en el caso que expongo ha desaparecido y ha sido reemplazado. 

Tienes que ver la vida y a los seres vivos en términos de cientos de miles incluso millones de años. Esta situación actual del espacio tiempo que nos ha tocado, es un breve paréntesis de la historia de la vida en la tierra. 
Es evidente que las nuevas técnicas de edición genética CRISPR , cambiarán al ser humano , para diseñar al " super humano " quizás mezcla con tecnología. Estamos presenciando algo inédito en la historia de la humanidad y desde que se inició la vida.


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En los últimos 100 años, ha habido unos inventos tan increíbles y revolucionarios que son los causantes de la terrible explosión demográfica de los humanos , y a su vez de la posibilidad de las granjas intensivas y los cultivos a gran escala.
> 
> EL ABONO ( el amoniaco ) que permite cultivar infinitas cantidades de alimento para las personas y animales de granja, antes era imposible.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, tienes razón... 

Ahora céntrate en las preguntas, plis  
También en la de "micro/macrocefalia", " Inteligencia/instintos.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (3 Ene 2020)

y porque coño te crees que estan las cigúeñas? Ahora me diras que los bebes no vienen de Paris...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Muy bien, tienes razón...
> 
> Ahora céntrate en las preguntas, plis
> También en la de "micro/macrocefalia", " Inteligencia/instintos.



Es que no has entendido nada. repasa las respuestas anteriores. 

Microcefalia es una enfermedad. LOS ANIMALES NI ESTÁN ENFERMOS NI SON TONTOS. 

¿ qué es lo que no entiendes ? concéntrate y entiende que la visión antropocéntrica que tienes de la vida es una deformación de la realidad. 

Por ejemplo los delfines viven en su universo sin la supervisión endiosada de los humanos. Llevan ahí millones de años antes de que existiesen los monos. Son todo lo inteligentes que necesitan . por eso siguen vivos. Si un delfín nace enfermo del cerebro, con microcefalia, se muere. 

Esa visión absurda que tiene la gente de que los animales van dando trompicones sin ton ni son . es que parece que no has visto ni un documental de la dos .


----------



## Choni poligonera (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es que no has entendido nada. repasa las respuestas anteriores.
> 
> Microcefalia es una enfermedad. LOS ANIMALES NI ESTÁN ENFERMOS NI SON TONTOS.
> 
> ...



Sé lo que quieres decir, lo entiendo.

Yo estoy poniendo en revisión los concepto sde macro/microcefalia con inteligencia e instintos relacionados con los humanos y grandes primates.

Y cuestionando si nuestra "inteligencia" no sea una patología, pues no nos adaptamos a nuestro entorno, lo destruímos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Sé lo que quieres decir, lo entiendo.
> 
> Yo estoy poniendo en revisión los concepto sde macro/microcefalia con inteligencia e instintos relacionados con los humanos y grandes primates.
> 
> Y cuestionando si nuestra "inteligencia" no sea una patología, pues no nos adaptamos a nuestro entorno, lo destruímos.



Hemos evolucionado para vivir en pequeñas tribus y enfrentarnos con las tribus vecinas. Así fue durante cientos de miles de años. La situación actual es aberrante e insostenible. Una gran tribu se enfrentará con otra gran tribu hasta el exterminio.


----------



## Manero (3 Ene 2020)

Pantxin dijo:


> Me voy a centrar solo en algunas de las cosas que de momento no encajan en la evolución de nuestra especie.
> Los grandes simios tienen 48 cromosomas y nosotros 46, no se encontró nunca una especie que descienda de otra perdiendo cromosomas.
> El pelo de los grandes simios esta donde nosotros no lo tenemos y donde lo tenemos a ellos no les crece y otro dato curioso es que a nosotros nos crece el pelo constantemente y a los simios les crece hasta un tamaño y ya no crece mas.
> Los grandes simios tienen la grasa debajo de los músculos, los humanos la tenemos encima de los músculos como los mamíferos marinos, ballenas, focas etc. Es mas, te diré que hay una teoría, creo que de un ruso, que defiende que el hombre desciende de un simio que vivía en medios acuáticos.
> ...



Cometes numerosos errores en cuanto a como funciona la evolución humana y la evolución en general. Te citaré 3 conceptos en concreto que todo el mundo debería de tener claros:

- La evolución no tiene propósito ni intenta llevar a una especie a la perfección. La evolución simplemente se adapta a unas circunstancias cambiantes, por lo que si se da y muchas más veces de las que piensas que se pierdan cualidades como el caso que comentas de la fuerza de los chimpances.

- No descendemos de los chimpances. Con los chimpancés compartimos un antecesor común de cuyo linaje surgió el tronco evolutivo que llevó por una parte a los chimpancés y el tronco evolutivo que llevó al género humano.

- Existe el concepto de fusión cromosómica, que no deja de ser una mutación como cualquier otra. Y esto es lo que ocurrió con los humanos, que de 48 cromosomas pasamos a tener 46. Y eso parece ser que ocurrió después de que se empezasen a separar las líneas evolutivas de chimpancés y humanos.


----------



## mecagoendiez (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué copié de quién pedazo de subnormal. YO SOY UN PENSADOR LIBRE . Ese artículo lo escribí de carrerilla de mi teclado y de mi mente. el párrafo del final es un trozo del artículo al cual hago referencia.
> 
> ¿ ACASO CREES QUE SOY PEDRO SÁNCHEZ ?



te debo una disculpa entonces


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Soy una charo dijo:


> Muy bien, tienes razón...
> 
> Ahora céntrate en las preguntas, plis
> También en la de "micro/macrocefalia", " Inteligencia/instintos.


----------



## Pantxin (3 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Cometes numerosos errores en cuanto a como funciona la evolución humana y la evolución en general. Te citaré 3 conceptos en concreto que todo el mundo debería de tener claros:
> 
> - La evolución no tiene propósito ni intenta llevar a una especie a la perfección. La evolución simplemente se adapta a unas circunstancias cambiantes, por lo que si se da y muchas más veces de las que piensas que se pierdan cualidades como el caso que comentas de la fuerza de los chimpances.
> 
> ...



Todo eso que argumentas ya lo conozco. Soy consciente de que la ciencia oficial va por el camino que propones.
En lo del chimpance,tienes razón, pero solo lo utilice como ejemplo de gran simio afín a nosotros, no que sea nuestro ancestro.
En lo de los cromosomas..............puedes citarme otro ejemplo evolutivo que pierda 2 cromosomas? Es mas te diré que no se perdieron 2 cromosomas. Esos cromosomas se fusionaron. pasando de 48 a 46 y hasta donde yo he podido indagar solo ocurrió con nuestra especie.
Pero yo no soy biólogo solo me limito a leer otras fuentes, que también son científicos que cuestionan algunas cosas.
como: Un biólogo británico dice que la teoría de la evolución de Darwin no se sostiene.
Simplemente digo que hace 100 años que la TEORIA no se transforma en LEY y eso es porque nos guste o no no esta demostrada al 100%


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Pantxin dijo:


> Todo eso que argumentas ya lo conozco. Soy consciente de que la ciencia oficial va por el camino que propones.
> En lo del chimpance,tienes razón, pero solo lo utilice como ejemplo de gran simio afín a nosotros, no que sea nuestro ancestro.
> En lo de los cromosomas..............puedes citarme otro ejemplo evolutivo que pierda 2 cromosomas? Es mas te diré que no se perdieron 2 cromosomas. Esos cromosomas se fusionaron. pasando de 48 a 46 y hasta donde yo he podido indagar solo ocurrió con nuestra especie.
> Pero yo no soy biólogo solo me limito a leer otras fuentes, que también son científicos que cuestionan algunas cosas.
> ...



focalizar lo que es una especie por el tema de los cromosomas es bastante subjetivo. 

Estaremos de acuerdo que se parece mucho más un pastor alemán a un lobo o un coyote que a un bulldog. 

la maleabilidad de los cuerpos y los seres vivos, es decir su capacidad de evolucionar es muchísimo mayor de lo que nos cuentan. 

Nos hablan de fósiles cuando realmente están todos vivos. ¿ acaso no existen los anfibios , peces y bacterias ?


----------



## Manero (4 Ene 2020)

Pantxin dijo:


> Todo eso que argumentas ya lo conozco. Soy consciente de que la ciencia oficial va por el camino que propones.
> En lo del chimpance,tienes razón, pero solo lo utilice como ejemplo de gran simio afín a nosotros, no que sea nuestro ancestro.
> En lo de los cromosomas..............puedes citarme otro ejemplo evolutivo que pierda 2 cromosomas? Es mas te diré que no se perdieron 2 cromosomas. Esos cromosomas se fusionaron. pasando de 48 a 46 y hasta donde yo he podido indagar solo ocurrió con nuestra especie.
> Pero yo no soy biólogo solo me limito a leer otras fuentes, que también son científicos que cuestionan algunas cosas.
> ...



Otro ejemplo de fusión cromosómica que derivó en especies diferentes:

"El caballo doméstico tiene 64 cromosomas, en tanto que _Equus ferus przewalskii _(una especie de caballo mongoliano, hoy en peligro de extinción) tiene 66 cro-mosomas. La diferencia entre estos dos cariotipos es una simple fusión-fisión de dos cromosomas acrocéntricos del caballo mongoliano (cromosomas 23 y 24) para formar el cromosoma cinco de los caballos domésticos."

Los rearreglos cromosómicos (inversiones, translocaciones, fusiones céntricas) son una parte importante en la diversificación de las especies.

En cuanto a la fusión que comentabas que provocó que los humanos tengamos 46 cromosomas en lugar de los 48 de los simios, según algunos estudios esos 2 cromosomas de menos es crucial en la aparición del bipedismo en los humanos.

Nuevo modelo para el origen del andar bípedo


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2020)

Manero dijo:


> Otro ejemplo de fusión que derivó en especies diferentes:
> 
> "El caballo doméstico tiene 64 cromosomas, en tanto que _Equus ferus przewalskii _(una especie de caballo mongoliano, hoy en peligro de extinción) tiene 66 cro-mosomas. La diferencia entre estos dos cariotipos es una simple fusión-fisión de dos cromosomas acrocéntricos del caballo mongoliano (cromosomas 23 y 24) para formar el cromosoma cinco de los caballos domésticos."
> 
> ...



Pero es que partís de un error de base una vez tras otra. 

Pensáis que el ser humano es el culmen de la creación, que es el proyecto final de un largo proceso evolutivo.

Un orangután es un ser completo, perfectamente adaptado a su medio y con la inteligencia máxima que necesita, por eso sigue vivo. 
Las formas de vida son aleatorias y casuales , de hecho los monos que se separaron en la pangea en el trozo americano , no evolucionaron en homínidos. y ahí están , ni mejores ni peores , no están a medio cocinar .. son completos , y llevan ahí millones de años. 


El humano es una casualidad y de la misma manera que un murciélago vuela y en eso supera a los humanos, nosotros desarrollamos el cerebro. 

Pero somos los más inteligentes por ser parientes de los segundos más inteligentes , los chimpancés. 

Aún así eso no nos garantiza nada , puesto que todas las especies de humanos ( que no son evoluciones lineales sino especies por si mismo ) se han extinguido por las razones que sean pero podrían estar vivos como lo están los gorilas. PERO NO LO ESTÁN , A PESAR DE HABER SIDO MÁS INTELIGENTES QUE LOS OTROS HOMÍNIDOS . 

Es decir, que nada garantiza la supervivencia. Los dinosaurios ya no están. bueno sí. las aves son tiranosaurios REX.. sus alas son las patitas de esos dinosaurios .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2020)

El mono desnudo: 3- El zoo humano


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2020)

EL FEMINISMO es la ideología más terrible que nunca concibió el ser humano. Es el exterminio de las mujeres y por lo tanto de las madres . Es suicida


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2020)

Es la diferencia entre un burro y un caballo, o entre un lobo y un coyote


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2020)

las gorilas hembras que han sido alimentadas por los humanos a biberón pierden el instinto maternal y los machos se chupan el dedo pulgar .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2020)

*las relaciones basadas en el cuerpo se han convertido en el eje de la sociedad*
Durante las primera semanas y meses de la vida del bebé sea humano , gorila o cualquier otra especie, se establecen las conexiones neuronales que determinarán su carácter, su temperamento , el normal funcionamiento de sus instintos , su capacidad para ser feliz y sobre todo la relación con el sexo. 
El sexo son patrones de comportamiento grabados en esa etapa , es normal que si un ave se cría a mano , de adulta se empareje con el criador e intente copular con los humanos .
_* Es la primera vez en la historia , que una pequeña parte de la humanidad, los occidentales basan su vida en torno al sexo.*_

Hay muchas razones por las que uno se entrega el sexo; para algunos es sólo placer para otros es una forma de construir ese vínculo y compañerismo , de lo contrario la gente siente que se aleja el uno del otro.

Pero no es cierto . puedes estar muy cerca de alguien y no es necesario que te involucres físicamente. 
Actualmente se supone que si no hay sexualidad no tiene realmente una relación .
puedo tener una relación muy fuerte con alguien y no preocuparme de su cuerpo. puede que no me traiga su cuerpo de ninguna manera.

*Alguien que está demasiado identificado con su cuerpo físico naturalmente está impulsado por el sexo porque eso es lo que más alto se conoce. *


La clave de la felicidad no está en los genitales eso es algo físico que tiene que ver con la supervivencia animal.
La felicidad reside en la glándula pineal, que trasciende de lo físico 

la fisiología es sobre la supervivencia comer, dormir, follar...
pero la glándula pineal está muy cerca de trascender de lo físico
Si encuentras tu propio placer dentro de ti mismo estás en un estado extremo de agrado.
* estar con la gente ya no se trata de exprimirles el placer, estar con la gente es solo estar con ellos .*

Incluso el matrimonio, es una sagrada forma de celibato y la base de la civilización. 

ahora eres realmente capaz de amar . De lo contrario es solo un truco de ábrete sésamo. Eso es lo que significa *" te amo " * tanto si te creen como si no , (en ese momento quieren creer porque ellos también necesitan algo tú también necesitas) .

se pierden las verdaderas posibilidades de saber la intensidad de amor si siempre estás buscando que puedo obtener de esa persona.
es un trabajo de estafa , se llama aventura amorosa, pero es una estafa pero *si no tratas de exprimir a toda la gente, los fundamentos de tu vida cambiarán




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2020)

Es lo que pasa al ser una población muy tocada emocionalmente con muchas creencias irracionales. 

El problema de las mujeres españolas es que las han desnaturalizado , y al privarlas de seguir teniendo hijos , se aferran a su único hijo , si lo tienen para evitar el síndrome del nido vacío. 

Las madres son toxicómanas de su hijo adulto , y al no tener la opción de estar ocupada con sus hijos más pequeños , focalizan toda su atención en ese hombre que ya debería ser padre de 3 hijos y hacer abuela a su madre.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es lo que pasa al ser una población muy tocada emocionalmente con muchas creencias irracionales.
> 
> El problema de las mujeres españolas es que las han desnaturalizado , y al privarlas de seguir teniendo hijos , se aferran a su único hijo , si lo tienen para evitar el síndrome del nido vacío.
> 
> Las madres son toxicómanas de su hijo adulto , y al no tener la opción de estar ocupada con sus hijos más pequeños , focalizan toda su atención en ese hombre que ya debería ser padre de 3 hijos y hacer abuela a su madre.



la gente no se queda con sus padres hasta los 30 porque quiera, igual que bastante gente no tiene hijos porque no quiera, que extrapolas tanto que acabas diciendo tonterías.

Además, antiguamente los padres vivían con uno de los hijos, y así debería ser, para que mueran en residencias abandonados después de una vida entregada a sus hijo como trastos viejos mejor están con sus nietos y sus hijos, como toda la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bebés de bonobo, nacen más desarrollados y espabilados que los humanos. la gestación de los seres humanos tendría que durar entre 18 y 21 meses, para que los bebés nacieran con un desarrollo neurológico y cognitivo similar al de los chimpancés.
> 
> Se puede interpretar, que los bebés humanos al igual que las crías de los loros , nacen sin acabar de desarrollarse y necesitan de un estrecho contacto y cuidados de su madre.
> Los marsupiales, como los canguros, las crías nacen extremadamente poco desarrolladas, son como embriones , y se aferran a la teta de su madre durante meses.
> ...




Es más , hay tanta gente occidental con parafilias que ya se consideran normales, como parte de una panoplia de juegos sexuales cuando sólo imaginar las acciones que practica mucha gente , revuelve el estómago a 6.200 millones de habitantes contemporáneos del planeta y no dan crédito. 

De la misma manera que a nuestros antepasados ni se les pasaba por la cabeza todo lo que está pasando. Una persona que hoy practica lo que se llama sexo de una forma que se llama " normal " se enviaría a un psiquiátrico hace sólo una generación . 

Entiendan que no sirve para nada alargar de una manera psicópata un acto fisiológico, natural , breve , intenso y puntual . 

Sería como masticar la comida, escupirla en el plato, revolverla con el tenedor , pasarla por las orejas y comerla con los dedos, si alguien hiciese eso pensaríamos que es un anormal, pues es lo que está pasando con el sexo en occidente. 

LAS PARAFILIAS SE ORIGINAN EN LA INFANCIA, EN LOS PRIMEROS MESES DEL BEBÉ. 

TENGAN EN CUENTA QUE TANTO LOS PECHOS COMO LOS BESOS DE LENGUA TAN IMPORTANTES EN EL SEXO , ESTÁN RELACIONADOS PRECISAMENTE CON LA COMIDA DEL BEBÉ . SU MUNDO GIRA EN TORNO A UNAS TETAS DE LAS QUE DEPENDE, Y POSTERIORMENTE DE LA COMIDA MASTICADA POR LAS MADRES QUE ERA DEPOSITADA EN LA BOCA DEL BEBÉ. 

Todavía sigue haciéndose en las tribus. Lo que sucede durante en sexo, es que recorre un sendero de conexiones neuronales, que como un camino en la hierba se formó durante esas primeras semanas y meses del bebé . 

Todos los animales que son criados por humanos ( es decir separados de sus madres ) desarrollan parafilias . Los gorilas se pasan el día chupando el dedo gordo, las aves intentan copular con los humanos .

Recuerdo de niño que habíamos puesto unos huevos de pata a incubar por una gallina, y cuando fueron adultos los patos, perseguían a las gallinas para violarlas , y estas huían aterrorizadas pues no entendían que coño querían los patos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2020)

Infórmense sobre la crianza con apego.

No sigan los consejos de los pediatras porque no saben de etología. Sólo saben cuestiones técnicas que le han dicho en la facultad.

He ido a congresos donde todo lo que se decía hace unos años es ahora completamente opuesto. De hecho proyectaron un vídeo hecho en los años 70 en Estados Unidos sobre los cuidados de los bebés , como envolverlos como momias , o los polvos de talco o que duerman boca abajo ... todo eso ahora es justo lo contrario de lo que se recomienda.

De hecho en algunas escenas los especialistas estallaban en carcajadas por lo erróneas que eran las recomendaciones.

Lo peor que le puede pasar a un bebé humano , es no estar con la teta de su madre.
ES GRAVE, EXTREMADAMENTE GRAVE, traerá consecuencias para toda su vida.

La llamada hiperactividad y déficit de atención, la agresividad, la apatía y desinterés por el aprendizaje , cierto rasgos autistas ... todo se forma en las primera semanas y meses del bebé.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2020)

obviamente debería estar criando a su bebé. 

En África, esta chica estaría considerada loca


----------



## Percentil99 (25 Jul 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2020)

Hoy andando por el monte con el caballo , al separar una rama me clavé una espina en un dedo. 

Es una pequeña herida sin importancia. pero es dolorosa y sobretodo " invalidante " al presionar cualquier cosa o intentar cogerla , duele todavía más. 

lo que quiero decir es que quien piense que nuestros antepasados neandertales o cromañones o quienes fuesen , eran subnormales que iban dando trompicones sin ton ni son , llenos de piojos y pulgas está muy equivocado. 

Entendamos que los antepasados de los antepasados , los chimpancés que aún siguen ahí vivos, tienen una agilidad extraordinaria y una capacidad de entender su entorno que nosotros no podemos percibir. 

¿Somos lo suficientemente inteligentes como para percibir la inteligencia animal?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Sep 2020)

Irene Montero y Pablo Iglesias anuncian embarazo: "Llegan dos criaturas"

"Quiero compartir algo con vosotras y vosotros. Pablo y yo hemos emprendido un camino que en los próximos meses revolverá nuestras emociones, transformará mi cuerpo y llenará nuestras vidas de belleza y algunas noches sin dormir. Estoy embarazada de casi 13 semanas, y *dentro de mí crecen dos criaturas* que, si todo va bien, nacerán entre septiembre y octubre. Somos inmensamente felices y afortunados de poder compartir este camino con sus abuelos y abuelas y con tod@s l@s amig@s que serán para ellos la mejor familia", ha explicado.












minutos más tarde supongo viendo que la liao parda emite este tweet.. patrocinado por turmix y la clínica del doctor morin.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Sep 2020)

Son cuestiones imposibles de resolver porque la vida es un suceso que no es exclusivo del ser humano. Y las dinámicas de la supervivencia como reproducirse o alimentarse implican a todas las especies.

*COMER CONSISTE EN ASESINAR OTRA VIDA QUE NO TENÍA GANAS DE MORIR*
COMER CONSISTE EN DESINTEGRAR LOS PEDAZOS DE OTRO INDIVIDUO DENTRO DE NUESTRO CUERPO PARA TRANSFORMARLO EN ENERGÍA Y PARTE DE NOSOTROS MISMOS .



La moral es una cuestión ideológica para poner orden a través de consensos que limiten las actuaciones.
*EL ABORTO EXISTE POR LA ÚNICA RAZÓN QUE SE PUEDE HACER SIN MATAR A LA MADRE .*

Si fuese algo imposible, como por ejemplo trasplantar la cabeza de un cuerpo a otro, pues no habría debates sobre el tema.

¿ QUÉ ES UN SER HUMANO ? pues hay miles de formas de definirlo , la primera que se me ocurre son los 70 millones de personas durante la segunda guerra mundial y los millones anteriores y posteriores. Decidir abrasar a cientos de miles de inocentes con unas bombas atómicas indica poco aprecio y respeto por la vida humana.

quizás lo único que nos diferencia de un chimpancé sea que algunos humanos tienen más inteligencia , pero es que hay muchas personas con retraso mental, o que están en hospitales en estado comatoso , incluso ancianos cuya inconsciencia no los descataloga como humanos.

EL ABORTO EN LAS MUJERES BLANCAS DE ORIGEN CRISTIANO , ES UNA PÉRDIDA DEL INSTINTO MATERNAL INDUCIDO A TRAVÉS DE LA IDEOLOGÍA DOMINANTE , QUE BUSCA FINES SOCIOECONÓMICOS COMO LAS BOMBAS LANZADAS EN UNA GUERRA.

Para cualquier otra mujer en cualquier otra parte del mundo , por muy pobre que sea, es algo inimaginable, de hecho existimos gracias a que nuestras antepasadas a pesar de la glaciación, de vivir en chozas de palos y dormir en el suelo, de no tener nada para comer y de las guerras y epidemias, tuvieron, cuidaron y amaron a sus hijos . Muchos somos los últimos de esa enorme estirpe de supervivientes.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Sep 2020)

¿sólo hay aborto ahora? ¿y el aborto en la antigua roma?

¿has visto el vídeo de una indígena de una tribu que se subía a un árbol y se tiraba de culo varias veces para abortar?

la idea de que sólo se aborta porque es posible hacerlo sin matar a la madre es cojonuda para soltársela en la cara a las feminazis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2020)

DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO , POR ESO SOMOS " A SU IMAGEN Y SEMEJANZA. "

El esfuerzo que han hecho los sabios desde el principio de los tiempos para contener al mono loco , ha sido la creación de las religiones.

*Somos monos, somos anfibios , somos peces, todos están contenidos en nuestro cerebro que se ha ido formando como capas de cebolla.*

La idea de dios como referente , es encauzar al comportamiento a lo que determina nuestra biología, para tener una vida sana y dichosa y poder llegar a nietos.

Aunque es la química cerebral quien indica a los animales como deben de actuar, en condiciones antinaturales todo eso se desequilibra.
Vivimos en un zoo humano , si tomamos por ejemplo los pingüinos que viven en FAUNIA, para ellos dios es su cuidador.

Les han preparado un simulacro de ecosistema , similar al que han evolucionado y les hacen creer que es el mundo real .

Aún así es completamente imposible , el sólo hecho de tener la comida siempre disponible les cambia su mente .

En los humanos , la enorme cantidad de plantas psicotrópicas y otras sustancias psicoactivas o las bebidas alcohólicas que se producen por la simple fermentación de la fruta y los cereales, provocaron que ya en tiempos de las tribus hace decenas de miles de años , el comportamiento se desviase de lo normal.

La bioquímica también es susceptible de alterarse por comportamientos antinaturales y siempre y en todos los casos, sea en animales del zoo o animales humanos , los individuos acaban mal y perjudican al grupo con su comportamiento.


El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...

AHÍ VAN :

1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO , POR ESO SOMOS " A SU IMAGEN Y SEMEJANZA. "
> 
> El esfuerzo que han hecho los sabios desde el principio de los tiempos para contener al mono loco , ha sido la creación de las religiones.
> 
> ...



menuda cagada, la neurociencia ya ha demostrado que el modelo computacional de la mente ha sido un total y absoluto fracaso, porque precisamente no hay un módulo del yo, no hay un módulo de la memoria, pueden transmigrar funciones de una zona del cerebro a otra, hay personas que tienen ciertas funciones en otra región distinta del promedio, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2020)

PARA QUÉ SIRVE EL CLÍTORIS . Resonancia magnética del coito y explicación fisiológica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Sep 2020)

El bebé no sabe que ha nacido en una sociedad distópica donde han hecho perder el instinto maternal a las mujeres , que ya no se ven en el papel de madre .

El bebé humano necesita muchísimo más apego que otros homínidos , precisamente por que nace en estado fetal .


Se llama exogestación. Es algo parecido a los marsupiales . El bebé humano nace sin completar su desarrollo puesto que no podría salir por los huesos de la pelvis y la vagina , al haber evolucionado hacia la postura vertical .

LO NATURAL, es que el bebé no se separe ni un minuto de su madre .

NI UN MINUTO DE SU MADRE.
NI UN MINUTO DE SU MADRE.
NI UN MINUTO DE SU MADRE.
NI UN MINUTO DE SU MADRE.
NI UN MINUTO DE SU MADRE.

Los bebés se calman con el chupete porque imaginan que están en la teta de su madre
los bebés se calman al mecer la cuna porque imaginan que están en los brazos de su madre.

Hay muchísima información sobre la crianza con apego . Es un crimen lo que está pasando en España con los bebés , no sólo los que abortan sino los que nacen . Entiende que una sociedad que mata a millones de hijos antes de nacer, ha perdido completamente el norte.

Las consecuencias de hacerlo mal los primeros días, semanas y meses , son comportamientos desequilibrados en todos los ámbitos , sobre todo el sexual. La enorme cantidad de parafilias y problemas mentales son por una mala impronta en esa etapa, la más importante de la vida.

Esta sociedad busca esclavos y gente atrofiada , por eso lo que busca son adultos sean fácilmente dominables para que se pasen su vida generando impuestos . La crianza a mano separando a las crías de la madre , es una práctica habitual en los zoos y en los circos y también para tener animales llamados salvajes como mascota. Literalmente se vuelven todos y fáciles de mangonear.

yo he ido a congresos de pediatras , en los que los ponentes eran expertos mundiales y ni te imaginas el repaso de técnicas que en su día creían correctas y ahora son consideradas contraproducentes , como por ejemplo envolver a los niños como momias, o los polvos de talco , o el biberón.
Por lo tanto , dentro de unos años dirán lo mismo de lo de ahora.

Inspírate en la forma de crianza de las gorilas que es mucho más natural que lo que se está haciendo actualmente.

Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva

PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé























Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2020)

LA TENSIÓN DE LA FIDELIDAD : El coito, el orgasmo, el placer, la felicidad ... el origen biológico y etológico de todo eso y el fracaso de las parejas


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2020)

AJAJAJAJJAJJAJAAJAJAJAAJJJAAJAJ  


Teniendo en cuenta la increíble diversidad de la vida en el planeta tierra, desde una lombriz intestinal a un elefante , desde una bacteria extremófila a un gorila , desde un escarabajo a una almeja . ....

para que un extraterrestre pudiese hibridarse con un humano , primero tendría que haber evolucionado de los monos en los árboles de su planeta. 

Qué trabajo os cuesta a algunos aceptar que somos una especie más y no semidioses


----------



## mopa (23 Nov 2020)

Somos semidioses tío que nos crearon con la glándula pineal la mente! Y con tecnología de la buena la mejor nos crearon como mano de obra. Puedes creerme o no, pero quiero que te quede claro, porque te aprecio, y me extraña que no lo sepas con ese nick, tenemos la capacidad de amar universal ya que todo es el mundo de las ideas como je demostrado y eso no se consigue evolucionando.

Eso no quita que tengamos rasgos de muchas razas alienígenas y humanas


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Nov 2020)

En absoluto, los partos en casa estaban a la orden del día hace sólo unas décadas y vuelven a practicarse. La mayoría de las cesáreas son provocadas por el sistema sanitario.

Los animales, por ejemplo los perros, no están exentos de problemas en el parto y de ahí hay un porcentaje de individuos de cualquier especie que muere.

Hay mujeres que incluso han parido solas. Lo digo de primera mano.

La naturaleza no es un reloj y a veces hay contingencias que no puede predecir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2020)

mopa dijo:


> Somos semidioses tío que nos crearon con la glándula pineal la mente! Y con tecnología de la buena la mejor nos crearon como mano de obra. Puedes creerme o no, pero quiero que te quede claro, porque te aprecio, y me extraña que no lo sepas con ese nick, tenemos la capacidad de amar universal ya que todo es el mundo de las ideas como je demostrado y eso no se consigue evolucionando.
> 
> Eso no quita que tengamos rasgos de muchas razas alienígenas y humanas



veo que nunca has tenido perro. Deberías . 

Para que entiendas lo vulnerable que es la mente humana , exactamente igual que cualquiera de nuestros parientes llamados animales, 

Estamos sufriendo un proceso de shock brutal.

En los animales se conoce como doma o adiestramiento . Se les encierra en jaulas ( confinamiento ) y se les ata ( mascarilla ) para que se sientan incapaces de tener el control sobre su entorno y su decisiones .

Lo que no sabe mucha gente es que el cerebro cambia para siempre . ES UN PROCESO IRREVERSIBLE .

LA DOMA HACE QUE EL ANIMAL QUIEBRE SU VOLUNTAD Y SE CONVIERTA EN UN ZOMBI DEPENDIENTE DE LAS ÓRDENES DEL QUE ÉL CONSIDERA PODEROSO ( EL ESTADO )

Una vez que ha sido sometido el animal mantendrá el rol sumiso toda su vida. No sería posible subirse a un elefante si no se tuviese la seguridad de que no se rebelará jamás .


Es un instinto para evitar en el grupo constantes rivalidades por el control ( de las hembras , de la comida , del mejor sitio para dormir )

Una vez establecida la jerarquía ya no hay vuelta atrás , por eso obedeces a tu jefe.


----------



## mopa (24 Nov 2020)

No. Nos gobierna el dinero. Buscándolo y porque lo buscan los poderosos formando así el imperio del mal


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Nov 2020)

Antiguamente y no tan antiguo los hijos los criaba el hijo mayor y posteriormente los hermanos, las madres a las primeras de cambio ya se los quitaban de encima. Los que tenían mas posibilidades como reyes ya ni te digo. Te lo digo porque mi madre crio unos cuantos desde que era jovencita mientras la madre se iba al campo.


La guardería es un sistema como cualquier otro para las gentes que no tienen familia o posibilidades económicas que cuiden de sus hijos con cierta seguridad. Es un sistema muy valido donde por su puesto, los niños no acaban traumatizados. Sobre todo porque es mas apartir de educación mas mayor donde se forma una persona,hasta los 3 años estan aprendiendo a moverse, hablar, relacionarse y descubrir el mundo como para formarse una personalidad.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Nov 2020)

Los políticos no terminaron su gestación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2020)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Antiguamente y no tan antiguo los hijos los criaba el hijo mayor y posteriormente los hermanos, las madres a las primeras de cambio ya se los quitaban de encima. Los que tenían mas posibilidades como reyes ya ni te digo. Te lo digo porque mi madre crio unos cuantos desde que era jovencita mientras la madre se iba al campo.
> 
> 
> La guardería es un sistema como cualquier otro para las gentes que no tienen familia o posibilidades económicas que cuiden de sus hijos con cierta seguridad. Es un sistema muy valido donde por su puesto, los niños no acaban traumatizados. Sobre todo porque es mas apartir de educación mas mayor donde se forma una persona,hasta los 3 años estan aprendiendo a moverse, hablar, relacionarse y descubrir el mundo como para formarse una personalidad.



bueno , es lo que sigue pasando en la mayoría del planeta . Sólo los países atacados con el feminismo , que es una mínima proporción de la humanidad, se comportan de forma estrambótica . 

Se puede considerar al feminismo como una secta , aunque yo creo que es una estrategia para la esterilización y destrucción de la población occidental.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2020)

A los niños se les educa igual que se adiestra a un animal : 

Con amabilidad , refuerzo positivo y que el único castigo sea la privación del refuerzo positivo . Es decir el animal es consciente que se ha quedado sin algo por su comportamiento. 

Jamás se debe agredir a un animal y menos a un niño . Su cerebro cambia para siempre . Se pierde la confianza y no se recupera. El animal obedece por miedo y queda paralizado esperando instrucciones incapaz de tomar decisiones por su cuenta. 

Lo que hace feliz a un animal y una persona es el CONTROL SOBRE SU ENTORNO. Un niño , un animal , un adulto maltratado con una constante espada de Damocles sobre su cabeza , es un ser amargado e infeliz que acabará convirtiéndose en su personalidad y su forma de ver la maravillosa aventura que es el tiempo de vida. 

Debe haber reglas sensatas y que encajen en el comportamiento programado. Es a través de la comprensión de las tareas cuando un niño o un animal se entusiasma para hacerlas . 

Ese truco es el que se usa con los adultos : 

EL SUELDO ES EL REFUERZO POSITIVO 
LAS MULTAS O EL DESPIDO ES LA AUSENCIA DE REFUERZO POSITIVO O CONSECUENCIA DE TUS ACTOS. 


Para que se entienda , si te para un guardia de tráfico por hacer una infracción, no te pega una ostia, te pone una multa con amabilidad y tú eres consciente de que la mereces.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Nov 2020)

La población humana lleva creciendo desde el mesolítico, lentamente, pero siempre en crecimiento.

Cuando se corrigió la mortalidad infantil, mucho más que la mortalidad en el parto de las madres, es cuando se disparó el crecimiento.

Busca vídeos de partos naturales, verás muchas mujeres que paren en cuclillas sin mayores problemas, claro que la especie humana tiene más problemas que otras para parir y el bebé está totalmente indefenso durante mucho tiempo, pero eso no quiere decir que no sea natural, solo que la cultura juega un papel importante en la facilitación del proceso.

También está el tema de los desgarros en el momento del parto, igual de ahí, antes, morían mujeres por infecciones posteriores, aunque me da que las tribus conocían remedios porque según Weston Prices, en los distintos pueblos que visitó que conservaban sus costumbres, tenían partos saludables uno tras otro.

Lo de considerar a la especie humana como una especie artificial por su desvalimiento lo creía yo hasta cierto punto que empecé a conocer más sobre lactancia, maternidad, partos naturales, y que los patagones, por ejemplo, vivían sin casi ropa y descalzos a temperaturas poco por encima de la congelación.

Tampoco descarto el tema de la intervención, al fin y al cabo en todos los pueblos existe el mito de los héroes culturales, pero tampoco somos una especie de inútiles, es la crianza y la vacunación generalizada (eso sí es intervencionismo probado a escala masiva) nos ha hecho más débiles, enfermizos e incapaces de lo que en realidad somos como especie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2020)

Tus creencias irracionales parten del antropocentrismo cartesiano . En occidente la población está muy ensimismada pensando que su modo de vida es el mismo que el de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta y generaciones pasadas . 

Eres descendiente de mujeres que superaron la glaciación y parieron a sus hijos sin necesidad de hospitales , por eso existes. 

Es posible que tu razonamiento tenga cierta lógica porque la raza blanca somos híbridos de neandertales y ese porcentaje que tenemos de esos antepasados, se manifiesta en cada persona de forma desigual . Unos son más peludos , otros pelirrojos , más barba , más musculatura , incluso el sistema inmunológico todo eso lo puedes buscar en google ...

la novedad es que los neandertales eran mucho más cabezones que los negros y si en algunos casos coincide bebé cabezón neandertal con caderas estrechas de negra pues no puede salir y queda encajada la cabeza . 

Nuestros antepasados los bosquimanos siguen ahí exactamente igual que hace 100 mil años 

para curarte tu antropocentrismo y la sensación de que somos hijos de los dioses, piensa en las razas de perros . TODOS SON MUTACIONES DE LOBO y ya ves que enorme diversidad en sólo unos cientos de años .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2020)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Viendo fotos como ésta y otras que has subido está claro el origen de nuestra especie.



Es que no hace falta " eslabón perdido " . Nos parecemos mucho más a un gorila siendo de especies diferentes , que un galgo a un bulldog siendo estos la misma especie. 

Somos a los monos , lo que una cebra a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género . 

Somos los más inteligentes por ser parientes de los segundos más inteligentes . Aunque poca diferencia hay con otras muchas especies, lo que pasa es que viven en su dimensión. La inteligencia de los jabalíes, de los lobos, de los delfines, de las ratas , de los loros .... poco se diferencia de los monos. Los monos tienen manos y son más hábiles , pero en lo emocional es lo mismo . 

Si casualmente hubiese una especie más inteligente que la nuestra , nos meterían en el mismo pack del resto de animales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2020)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Primero descubrimos que la Tierra no era el centro del universo. Luego que no lo era ni siquiera el sol, una estrella de tamaño más bien modesto. Posteriormente supimos que ni siquiera en la Vía Láctea ocupamos un lugar céntrico, más bien estamos en los suburbios de una galaxia cualquiera de un universo que contiene más estrellas que granos de arena hay en todos los mares del planeta. Y ya sabemos que aunque dotados de un cerebro único en ciertos aspectos se nos puede clasificar como una especie animal más. Tantos golpes al orgullo y vanidad humanos algunos todavía nos los pueden encajar. Parafraseando a Carl Sagan, la ciencia nos regala una gran dosis de humildad.


























*Hay* 1,100 *especies de murciélagos* en todo el *mundo*, con solo 40 *especies* en Estados Unidos de América. Aunque son pequeños en tamaño, tienen una gran huella, conformando casi un cuarto de los mamíferos del *mundo*. 


Top 10 Datos sobre los Murciélagos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2020)

la diferencia entre una persona inculta y otra que está mal de la cabeza, es que los inculto pueden aprender si les muestras datos objetivos. 

¿ de verdad de todo lo que te expuse nada te ha servido ? ¿ y lo de las razas de los perros ? ¿ quién creó a los pitbull y los chihuahuas ¿ dios o los extraterrestres ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2020)

JAJAJAJAJAJA ¿ Cómo se puede ser tan tozudo y ciego ? 

¿ de verdad cuando vas en el metro no ves diferencias entre tú y otra gente ? pues esas pequeñas diferencias generación tras generación acaban siendo grandes diferencias.


----------



## Saluter (25 Nov 2020)

Si hijo si, sobretodo "exclusiva". No se te olvide recalcarlo bien. Te diría que exclusivo serían los primeros meses, los de la lactancia, por razones obvias. Después se puede hacer cargo tanto el padre como la madre. Además, es bueno que esté también la figura paterna en los 3 primeros años para el completo desarrollo cognitivo del bebé.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Nov 2020)

Saluter dijo:


> Si hijo si, sobretodo "exclusiva". No se te olvide recalcarlo bien. Te diría que exclusivo serían los primeros meses, los de la lactancia, por razones obvias. Después se puede hacer cargo tanto el padre como la madre. Además, es bueno que esté también la figura paterna en los 3 primeros años para el completo desarrollo cognitivo del bebé.



No hace falta inventarse nada ni usar la imaginación.

Los humanos siguen vivos, otra cosa es que se tapen .

Los occidentales somos animales de granja, de zoo , de circo . nada que ver con los instintos naturales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2020)

En relación al tamaño del cráneo , es posible que al ser híbridos de neandertales que tenían un cerebro mucho mayor , sea la causa de los problemas de parto de la raza blanca , muchos más frecuentes que los negros.









Efectivamente el macho humano es " maternal " . Como tantas aves que comparten la crianza de sus hijos llevando comida al nido y algunos mamíferos. Un imán emocional obliga al padre que haya creado vínculos con esa hembra a estar pendiente de que no les falte nada .

La hembra humana, nuestras antepasadas , incluso ahora , quedaban muy dependientes de ayuda para encontrar comida y protección en los meses de embarazo y lactancia , que básicamente era toda su vida ya que un niño llegaba detrás de otro. Lo que no podía asegurar el macho es que ese hijo fuese suyo , puesto que 9 meses de diferencia entre un acto sexual y el parto no vinculaba un hecho con el otro.

Eran los lazos emocionales , el enamoramiento ( lo que siente un perro por su dueño y al revés ) lo que unían a las parejas y a los grupos familiares.

El sexo era y sigue siendo un tema aparte . Una mujer sólo puede quedar embarazada en un polvo que coincida exactamente con la maduración del óvulo en un período de unos 4 años . El resto del tiempo es sexo estéril y de entretenimiento que es irrelevante en términos biológicos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Dic 2020)

el carácter y el temperamento se gesta en los primeros días, semanas y meses de cualquier ave o mamífero.

Llevo muchos años criando a mano diferentes especies e indudablemente su impronta y su forma de ser varía completamente si los cría su madre o son criados a biberón o papilla por humanos .

los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación , por el enorme volumen del cerebro que no cabría por el canal del parto. Por lo tanto igual que los marsupiales, los primeros meses deben estar permanentemente unidos a la teta de su madre . Como sucedió a lo largo de la historia y sigue siendo en las tribus africanas ( la gente que vive allí son mucho más equilibrados emocionalmente ) . En occidente inventaron un objeto satánico, el chupete , que trastorna para siempre la mente de esos bebés. Sienten la ausencia de la madre . lloran en una angustiosa soledad pensando que han sido abandonados y para colmo por mucho que tiren de la teta de goma no sale nada. Por lo tanto desarrollan un miedo al hambre . y extienden ese miedo a cualquier otro ámbito de la vida .

Nuestros antepasados no tenían ni supermercados, ni neveras, ni sueldo , ni sanidad, ni siquiera casa. Vivían en plena glaciación en una choza con palos y paja y dormían en un jergón en el suelo y aún así tuvieron a sus hijos , los cuidaron y los amaron , por eso existimos. Lógicamente ellos eran mucho más equilibrados que la población española actual , que somos especialmente temerosos , precavidos, ansiosos , egoístas , rácanos , calculadores .. en el subconsciente permanece el chupete seco del que chupabas horas y horas sin que saliese nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Feb 2021)

¡No corras tanto! Tu esperanza de vida es de 2.000 millones de latidos del corazón . Cuanto más te oxigenes más rápido envejecerás ( telómeros )


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Mar 2021)

> NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:
> @ATARAXIO que opinas de esto
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de cualquier pseudociencia como la psicología , psiquiatría y medicina en general es su sesgo antropocéntrico / cartesiano .
Ese grave error de apreciación de todos los sucesos de la vida , les hace llegar a conclusiones erróneas dando por hecho que su cosmovisión es la real.
La sexualidad es el acto fisiológico que más nos acerca al mundo animal . El orgasmo de los humanos es nada comparado con el de los peces .

Nuestros antepasados los peces inventaron el orgasmo para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la eyaculación y no se dispersase en el agua.

Todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos tienen clítoris y no precisamente para darle gusto al cuerpo sino como receptor sensorial del momento exacto de la eyaculación ( de la misma manera que la lengua percibe que es el momento de tragar el bolo alimenticio de forma inconsciente ) . son mecanismos con una finalidad biológica que es la fecundación.

El orgasmo en la hembra humana , empuja un hipotético óvulo que ha madurado en el útero , hacia la entrada a través de convulsiones para su encuentro con el chorro de semen.

Hay que tener en cuenta , que las hembras de cualquier mamífero no están permanentemente en celo como la hembra humana, ya que quedan embarazadas en cada ciclo . Los ciclos en las ballenas , elefantas o rinocerontas pueden durar 10 años hasta que vuelva a estar de nuevo en celo con otro óvulo maduro disponible para fecundar . El resto del tiempo no ovula pues están amamantando a la cría.
En nuestras parientes las chimpancés y gorilas , los ciclos duran unos 4 años como en las mujeres africanas y nuestras antepasadas .

La media de hijos por mujer a lo largo de su vida era 6 en el mejor de los casos . suponiendo que empezase a parir sobre los 15 años , hasta los 40 .

Esos casos extraordinarios de mujeres que tenían más de 10 hijos , su enorme fertilidad tenía relación con dejar de dar la teta a su bebé . Es decir el invento del biberón y la leche artificial , incluso las nodrizas .

SÓLO LAS HEMBRAS QUE ESTÁN EN CAUTIVIDAD , COMO EN LAS GRANJAS , MASCOTAS , ZOOS , incluido el zoo humano , son privadas de seguir con los ciclos de la vida y por lo tanto una vez tras otra vuelven a ovular pues el óvulo envejece, se destruye el recubrimiento nutritivo del útero ( la regla ) y al cabo de dos semanas , otro óvulo está maduro esperando ser fecundado.

EL DESEO SEXUAL DE LAS MUJERES ES UNA URGENCIA POR SER MADRES . El deseo sexual exacerbado , es un tipo de histerismo ante la desdicha de no serlo . Es una desesperación de la mente , pues su comportamiento programado le indica que algo no está sucediendo y que tendría que suceder. Nuestros cuerpos saben que la vida es un suceso breve .

En relación a Freud, era un cocainómano con ínfulas , que disfrazaba de intelectualidad sus múltiples vicios .


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Mar 2021)

Jajajaja 3 años y al primer crio son un saco de escombro con hemorroides


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Mar 2021)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Jajajaja 3 años y al primer crio son un saco de escombro con hemorroides



Eso pasa porque empiezan ya de viejas . tener el primer hijo cerca de los 40 años , nunca pasó en la historia de la humanidad . Es casi en la menopausia cuando ya debería haber tenido 6 hijos antes y nietos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Mar 2021)

En condiciones naturales , una mujer de 35 años ya era abuela


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eso pasa porque empiezan ya de viejas . tener el primer hijo cerca de los 40 años , nunca pasó en la historia de la humanidad . Es casi en la menopausia cuando ya debería haber tenido 6 hijos antes y nietos .



Así salió un sobrino. Que no saben si el autismo le creó epilepsia o al revés. Siendo sanitaria me da que lo hincharon a vacunas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Mar 2021)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Así salió un sobrino. Que no saben si el autismo le creó epilepsia o al revés. Siendo sanitaria me da que lo hincharon a vacunas.



una madre vieja , incorpora a su genoma todas las circunstancias ( la mayoría malas ) que ha vivido en su vida , incluido los químicos que ha ingerido . 

De están haciendo descubrimientos asombrosos sobre la herencia genética en el comportamiento. Lamark no estaba tan equivocado . 

La Teoría de Lamarck y la evolución de las especies

Cuanto mayor sea el padre, más posibilidades tendrá de que su hijo sea autista.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Mar 2021)

realmente se deberían reproducir sólo los guapos e inteligentes. 

O hacer edición genética cuanto antes . Es una pena que de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, la inmensa mayoría , no sea más que monos desnudos


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Mar 2021)

como una imagen vale más que mil palabras , quizás así se entienda mejor que el cerebro de un pollito o de un niño , no se forma igual si está con su madre entendiendo su identidad y el mundo que le rodea, que si se le envía a un orfanato o almacén de niños huérfanos llamado guardería.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Mar 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se sabe con certeza [...] nuestros progenitores y, en particular, nuestra madre.



¿Todo esta redacción sale espontánea de ti o lo copias? Si es lo 1.º, tienes coco, ¿eh?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Mar 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Todo esta redacción sale espontánea de ti o lo copias? Si es lo 1.º, tienes coco, ¿eh?



bueno , gracias por tú reconocimiento .

Son múltiples mis fuentes de información . Yo creo que el origen de estas conclusiones fue haberme criado en una pequeña granja de mi abuelo y haber vivido desde niño interacciones emocionales con múltiples especies .

Mi madre el otro día me dijo que no se explicaba como yo tengo todos estos conocimientos y sensibilidad hacia los animales y sin embargo mis hermanos ni les gustan los animales ni les interesa su comportamiento ni la etología ni nada de eso habiendo vivido en el mismo entorno , pero no es verdad. Yo andaba con mi abuelo observando y preguntando todo . Era consciente que muchas de las formas de actuar eran equivocadas e intentaba persuadirles para cambiarlas . Mis hermanos y mis primos siempre pasaron de todo.

Luego tuve la suerte desde niño que me gustó leer e iba a la biblioteca pública . Allí encontré libros geniales que de no haberlos leído antes de la adolescencia , no los habría asimilado . Fueron la base para seguir investigando. 
De la misma manera que Picasso era hijo de un buen pintor y Darwin era nieto de su abuelo , es muy importante que la visión que tienes de la realidad se establezca antes de la adolescencia , a partir de ahí el cerebro , que es como un disco duro imposible de borrar , deja de ser tan moldeable . Algo así como nacer en una familia de musulmanes o testigos de Jehová, lo más probable es que heredes lo aprendido. 

La evolución del abuelo de Darwin

Erasmus Darwin

descubrir a Korand Lorenz o Desmond Morris, Irene Pepperber ... fueron fundamentales .

He visto tantos documentales , he leído tanto sobre el tema , además de mi propia experiencia que como sé lo que saben los grandes expertos en etología que hay en el mundo, me consta que ya les he superado en algunos temas y conclusiones , pues ellos están atrapados en directrices académicas de las que no se pueden salir .

Charlando con Irene Pepperberg (Parte 1) | Vídeos EDUCAN

La astucia del loro gris | DW | 08.08.2012


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2021)

*“Parirás con dolor”. Juan Luis Arsuaga explica por qué*
Para el paleobiólogo Juan Luis Arsuaga, el dolor del parto es inherente a la evolución de la especie. “Dos dificultades lo hacen más doloroso que el del resto de los primates: el tamaño del cerebro y el canal del parto”, explica a Sinc el catedrático de Paleontología de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y director científico del Museo de la Evolución de Burgos, que habló sobre la aventura evolutiva del parto en su libro _El primer viaje de nuestra vida_.






Otro problema del _Homo sapiens _es el tamaño de su cráneo: “*Somos cabezones y esto provoca un parto más ajustado*. No sucede así en otros primates, como los chimpancés, cuyo parto es muy simple porque son muy grandes y el cuerpo crece más deprisa que la cabeza”. En cuanto a los neandertales, pese a que el procedimiento del parto era el mismo, sus caderas anchas harían el trance más fácil.

Desde que Lucy, nuestra madre _Australopithecus_, se puso de pie, se modificó el canal del parto. “En el resto de los primates es recto, pero en las humanas *el útero y la vagina forman un ángulo de 90 grados*. Además, *el canal del parto tiene la forma de un cilindro retorcido* que cambia de diámetro, como un tornillo doblado”.

Ser cabezones, además de condenar a las madres a parirnos con dolor, nos obliga a nacer desvalidos. "Si cerebro se desarrollase de manera óptima antes de nacer, el bebé no podría atravesar el canal del parto“, aclara.

Esta debilidad alarga la crianza, lo que quizá propició la menopausia. "Puede ser más rentable que las energías de las hembras adultas se utilicen en la crianza de sus nietos que en dar a luz a bebés que no pueden terminar de criar“, concluye el paleobiólogo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Abr 2021)

Se trata de _*DETERMINISMO BIOLÓGICO. *_Es el extremo opuesto a delirios ideológicos antinaturales en los que nos han metido a los españoles . ojo, a los españoles, porque no pierdas de vista que en el mundo hay 7.800 millones de personas, que viven encantados de la vida, desde familias esquimales hasta esa tribu bosquimana. Un ecosistema funciona, cuando los animales que allí viven proliferan. Se sabe que los animales en los zoos son felices cuando se reproducen. Es simplemente seguir las pautas marcadas por nuestra naturaleza como seres vivos. Entendernos desde un punto de vista biológico y etológico , y no como herramientas productivas para enriquecer a élites extractivas, que saquean a los españoles a través de ingeniería financiera impuesta por sus sicarios los políticos.
Si tu puedes entender que lo que hace feliz a un elefante es vivir como un elefante y no como un camello , pues tú no eres diferente . Toda tu química cerebral te recompensa o castiga para indicarte el camino .

Piensa que el tiempo de trabajo, en la mayoría de los casos, no es tiempo de vida. Por eso es mucho más importante ser madre que ser cajera por ejemplo, en pocos años ese trabajo lo hará un escaner pero nadie devolverá el tiempo de vida de esa mujer.

¿ qué alguien lo tiene que hacer ? vale, pero no seas tú ahora que lo sabes.

resumiendo :

*LO CONTRARIO DE FEMINISMO ES SER NORMAL*


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2021)

*Schopenhauer: «Sobre la felicidad humana y animal»


Los animales pueden parecernos, comparados con nosotros bajo una cierta perspectiva, como realmente sabios por su tranquilo e indisturbado disfrute del presente. El animal es el presente personificado. La evidente serenidad de ánimo de la que ellos participan cubre con frecuencia de vergüenza nuestra condición, tan inquieta e insatisfecha a causa de nuestros pensamientos y preocupaciones*. Y hasta las mismas alegrías, antes aludidas, de la esperanza y de la anticipación no nos son dadas gratuitamente. Lo que una persona goza como anticipo de una esperanza o como expectativa de una satisfacción le es sustraído después de su haber como se hubiese tomado un anticipo a cuenta, de modo que el placer en sí real le resulta mucho menor. El animal, en cambio, está libre del placer anticipado, pero también lo está de esa sustracción del placer anticipado, de modo que goza lo que está presente y real íntegramente y en su totalidad. De igual modo los males sólo pesan sobre él con su peso real y propio, mientras que a nosotros el miedo y la previsión de los males con frecuencia nos los duplican. *Esta total absorción en el presente típica de los animales, es la causa principal de la alegría que nos procuran los animales domésticos. Ellos son el presente personificado, y en un cierto sentido nos hacen sentir el valor de cada momento que tenemos sin turbaciones ni preocupaciones, mientras nosotros, las más de las veces, con nuestros pensamientos estamos más allá de tales momentos y los dejamos pasar sin disfrutarlos*. 


(*Fuente: Parerga y Paralipómena, 153*)


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2021)

sólo las mujeres occidentales de esta generación tienen la regla todos los meses .

Lo normal , lo que pasa por ejemplo con las mujeres africanas , es que tengan el primer hijo en su adolescencia.
El embarazo dura 9 meses, luego el parto y unos 3 años de lactancia

Dar la teta inhibe la ovulación , como en cualquier otra hembra ¿ has visto que una gorila, elefanta o ballena ... quede embarazada al poco de parir ?

cuando el bebé humano deja de mamar , vuelve a ovular y por lo tanto a quedar preñada .

Otro ciclo de 3 años ....

3 años x 7 hijos = 21 años , es decir cuando llega la menopausia.

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Abr 2021)

HUMILLACIÓN PÚBLICA DE PABLO A IRENE: ELLA LE INTENTA BESAR Y ÉL LE HACE LA COBRA MIENTRAS LA MANTIENE A RAYA CON EL BRAZO


sólo las mujeres occidentales de esta generación tienen la regla todos los meses . Lo normal , lo que pasa por ejemplo con las mujeres africanas , es que tengan el primer hijo en su adolescencia. El embarazo dura 9 meses, luego el parto y unos 3 años de lactancia Dar la teta inhibe la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Nuestros primos los gorilas , son exclusivamente vegetarianos . 
Hay muchas formas de diferenciar a los carnívoros de los herbívoros como nosotros :

- bebemos sorbiendo como las ovejas y las vacas , no dando lametazos como los lobos y leones 
- movemos la mandíbula inferior lateralmente para masticar los vegetales no como los cocodrilos que sólo desgarran 
- tenemos mofletes para mantener el bolo alimenticio , no como los perros que tragan de un bocado
- nuestro intestino es mucho más largo para digerir los vegetales , un grave problema para la carne que se pudre en el trayecto produciendo cáncer....

PERO LA CARACTERÍSTICA MÁS RADICAL SON LAS VIBRISAS ( los pelitos del bigote de perros y gatos ) 

Aunque se considera que sirven como sentido del tacto , realmente son antenas para localizar a las presas que se mueven . 
Los carnívoros tienen un sentido que nosotros no podemos concebir ( como la ecolocalización de los murciélagos que no entendían hasta que se inventó , o la descarga de las rayas eléctricas que pensaban que eran venenosas antes de inventar la electricidad ) 

pongo la foto de la foca porque al igual que algunos pájaros carnívoros , en el mar no " TANTEAN NADA " sino que sintonizan como un canal de televisión o una radio y pueden visionar a la presa por lejos que esté . 

Sería imposible , tremendamente agotador deambular sin rumbo para un carnívoro a ver si coincide con una presa despistada . 

Nosotros , los vegetarianos , nos fijamos en los colores de la fruta madura , en el crujir de los alimentos ( por eso nos gustan los doritos ) y rumiar para nosotros es un placer ( por eso nos gustan los chicles ) 

Podemos alargar la comida infinitamente ( comiendo pipas ) y la convertimos en rituales ( los monos rebuscando entre las ramas de las higueras ) 
sin embargo los carnívoros se apresuran a comer en dos bocados la presa recién muerta antes de que un competidor se la coma o se pudra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2021)

los occidentales no sólo somos antropocéntricos , también egocéntricos ensimismados en nosotros mismos y nuestro pequeño mundo .

Ahí fuera , como en la novela " un mundo feliz " está el mundo real . 

Siguen las tribus viviendo exactamente igual que hace decenas de miles de años , y si nadie les extermina seguirán ahí decenas de miles de años más .

Nosotros somos como pollos de granja en una enorme nave que un simple virus puede aniquilar por completo , pero ahí seguirá el reservorio genético de la especie humana , en lo más profundo de una selva africana y todo volverá a empezar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 May 2021)

¿ de verdad no te das cuenta que lo que hace felices a los seres vivos es seguir lo que determina su biología ?

el sentido de la vida, nuestro comportamiento programado está ahí para cumplirlo . Nuestra bioquímica nos recompensa o nos castiga según sigamos lo que está programado para reconducirnos por el buen camino .

probablemente seas joven y no seas consciente que te han condenado a una mala vida.

Que el paso por esta increíble experiencia que es estar vivo y disfrutarlo a tí te lo han negado .

¿ no os da vergüenza que una pareja de negros que viva en medio del desierto completamente desnudos , tenga una docena de hijos y vosotros , castrados españoles !!! tengáis miedo a las mujeres y crear una familia ??

de verdad no os dais cuenta que estamos siendo atacados ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2021)

El coito humano tiene como finalidad desalojar el semen del anterior por eso los humanos tienen glande y los chimpancés no .


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-ovario-es-una-anemona-los-cuerpos-somos-ecosistemas-que-rodea-a-lo-unico-que-importa-el-genoma-last-universal-common-ancestor-luca.1209661/#lg=_xfUid-6-1620829839&slide=0




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2021)

El coito humano tiene como finalidad destaponar la entrada del útero y hacer el vacío en su interior para extraer el semen del anterior macho


SERES HUMANOS!! Todos felices, sanos con ilusión como un niño. A parte se ven caras bondadosas. Luego ves a los africanos que viven en ciudades "modernas" y no tienen nada que ver. ¿Veis lo que hace el "conocimiento" luciferino a las personas? Increíble la inocencia que se percibe entre ellos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cali (27 May 2021)

3 años de dedicaccion exclusiva y dando el pecho?

Si lo llevas todo al terreno biologico deberias ser consecuente y aceptar que somos animales gregarios y colaborativos, es seguro que nuestros ancestros dejaban a las mujeres ancianas y alguna mas joven al cargo de las crias de la manada mientras el resto de mujeres salen a recolectar y los hombres salen de caza, eso es exactamente lo que hoy es una guarderia, no hay nada mas natural que llevar a los bebes a la guarderia a que interactuen entre ellos mientras sus padres salen a conseguir alimentos, por cierto deberias ver las diferencias entre niño de guarderia y no guarderia que los segundos estan agilipollados, no hay nada mas antinatural que la dedicacion absoluta y obsesiva con la cria que absorve todo el tiempo del progenitor

Dar el pecho lo puedes alargar a los 5 años o mas si tu quieres ¿porque 3 y no 6? al año un niño come de todo y solo a leche se muere de hambre y no desarrola bien, antiguamente los ancestros que no son gilipollas les darian trozos pequeños de lo que tuvieran incluso del propio bolo alimenticio.

La guarderia es lo mas natural para un bebe, dejas a cargo al crio a otro miembro de la tribu mientras tu sales de caza, recuerden somos animales gregarios


----------



## Sunwukung (27 May 2021)

Cali dijo:


> 3 años de dedicaccion exclusiva y dando el pecho?
> 
> Si lo llevas todo al terreno biologico deberias ser consecuente y aceptar que somos animales gregarios y colaborativos, es seguro que nuestros ancestros dejaban a las mujeres ancianas y alguna mas joven al cargo de las crias de la manada mientras el resto de mujeres salen a recolectar y los hombres salen de caza, eso es exactamente lo que hoy es una guarderia, no hay nada mas natural que llevar a los bebes a la guarderia a que interactuen entre ellos mientras sus padres salen a conseguir alimentos, por cierto deberias ver las diferencias entre niño de guarderia y no guarderia que los segundos estan agilipollados, no hay nada mas antinatural que la dedicacion absoluta y obsesiva con la cria que absorve todo el tiempo del progenitor
> 
> ...



tienes razón, el problema es que en las guarderías no los dejas a cargo de otro miembro de tu tribu o tu familia, sino de extrañas.

Por otra parte el niño debería estar con la madre salvo pequeños periodos de tiempo, al menos 1 año o 1 año y medio, el tiempo en el que los bebés por lo general empiezan a ingerir otros alimentos por iniciativa propia, unos antes y otros después, biológicamente pueden estar perfectamente a pura leche materna dos años.

Los bebés duplican su peso a los pocos días de nacer sólo con leche materna, así que eso de que no se desarrollan bien no es cierto, y el destete natural es más tarde, no a los seis meses, y por bastante tiempo la leche materna es el 50% de su dieta fácilmente.


----------



## Cali (27 May 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> tienes razón, el problema es que en las guarderías no los dejas a cargo de otro miembro de tu tribu o tu familia, sino de extrañas.
> 
> Por otra parte el niño debería estar con la madre salvo pequeños periodos de tiempo, al menos 1 año o 1 año y medio, el tiempo en el que los bebés por lo general empiezan a ingerir otros alimentos por iniciativa propia, unos antes y otros después, biológicamente pueden estar perfectamente a pura leche materna dos años.
> 
> Los bebés duplican su peso a los pocos días de nacer sólo con leche materna, así que eso de que no se desarrollan bien no es cierto, y el destete natural es más tarde, no a los seis meses, y por bastante tiempo la leche materna es el 50% de su dieta fácilmente.



Discrepo en algunas cosas, las guarderías mantienen la misma profesora desde los 0 a los 3 años, para el crío es alguien de confianza al que busca y llama por su nombre, no diferencia si es tía prima o sobrina, simplemente es una persona de confianza que le da de comer y en la que refugiarse.

Y la leche materna en mi experiencia personal hasta los 6 meses es lo necesario, a partir de ahí el bebé pide algo más y creo que parte de la comida de la madre a través de una porción del bolo alimenticio que ella misma consume sería lo que harían en las sociedad tribales, como todos los animales, la madre da de comer a la cría de su propia comida previamente masticada.

Nose de donde sacas lo de 2 años de leche materna me parece una pasada, se tendría que comparar cuánto tiempo maman en exclusiva los mamíferos y no creo que sea demasiado.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 May 2021)

Todos los bebes nacen con una corteza cerebral motora capaz de controlar seis extremidades. Al nacer con cuatro parte de esta area se atrofia y desaparece durante el primer año.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 May 2021)

Cali dijo:


> Discrepo en algunas cosas, las guarderías mantienen la misma profesora desde los 0 a los 3 años, para el crío es alguien de confianza al que busca y llama por su nombre, no diferencia si es tía prima o sobrina, simplemente es una persona de confianza que le da de comer y en la que refugiarse.
> 
> Y la leche materna en mi experiencia personal hasta los 6 meses es lo necesario, a partir de ahí el bebé pide algo más y creo que parte de la comida de la madre a través de una porción del bolo alimenticio que ella misma consume sería lo que harían en las sociedad tribales, como todos los animales, la madre da de comer a la cría de su propia comida previamente masticada.
> 
> Nose de donde sacas lo de 2 años de leche materna me parece una pasada, se tendría que comparar cuánto tiempo maman en exclusiva los mamíferos y no creo que sea demasiado.



eso es lo ideal, me consta que al final las guarderías son un negocio y cambian a las malpagadas cuidadoras lo que les convenga. En México es así, en España lo más probable si el dueño no es una cuidadora también.

Los seis meses es el momento a partir del cual fisiológicamente pueden comer, pero no necesariamente, mi primera hija mamó más de un año en exclusiva por propia iniciativa, antes de eso juegan con la comida nada más. 

2 año sí parece excesivo, ya que los bebés en algún momento quieren la comida que comen sus padres y cuidadores y se llevan todo a la boca.

Pero es posible más de un año.

El segundo más o menos igual, creo que empezó a ingerir comida antes.

Lo cual es lógico porque no tienen dientes, no por nada se llaman dientes de leche.

Y lo más lógico para un primate es empezar a comer fruta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En occidente vivimos en un zoo humano.
> Cae de cajón que nos extinguiremos en bloque en pocos años.
> Perdurarán las tribus que ya llevan ahí más de cien mil años, exactamente igual, sin haber cambiado nada.
> Equilibrados con su ecosistema, viviendo su vida de forma natural .
> A no ser que la llamada civilización los extermine al invadir su mundo.




la ley traslada al mundo formal, lo que ya existe en el mundo real


----------



## aldebariano (27 May 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2021)

Cali dijo:


> Discrepo en algunas cosas, las guarderías mantienen la misma profesora desde los 0 a los 3 años, para el crío es alguien de confianza al que busca y llama por su nombre, no diferencia si es tía prima o sobrina, simplemente es una persona de confianza que le da de comer y en la que refugiarse.
> 
> Y la leche materna en mi experiencia personal hasta los 6 meses es lo necesario, a partir de ahí el bebé pide algo más y creo que parte de la comida de la madre a través de una porción del bolo alimenticio que ella misma consume sería lo que harían en las sociedad tribales, como todos los animales, la madre da de comer a la cría de su propia comida previamente masticada.
> 
> Nose de donde sacas lo de 2 años de leche materna me parece una pasada, se tendría que comparar cuánto tiempo maman en exclusiva los mamíferos y no creo que sea demasiado.



No sé porque se ignoran a los verdaderos humanos que llevan ahí viviendo exactamente igual , decenas de miles de años , y seguirán ahí si no los exterminan miles de años después de que los occidentales nos hayamos extinguido . 

El chupete y el biberón es una aberración que trastorna la mente de los bebés y la causa principal de las parafilias , que ya son tan comunes derivadas de esa mala importa que se han adoptado como algo normal, pero no lo son.


----------



## Cali (27 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No sé porque se ignoran a los verdaderos humanos que llevan ahí viviendo exactamente igual , decenas de miles de años , y seguirán ahí si no los exterminan miles de años después de que los occidentales nos hayamos extinguido .
> 
> El chupete y el biberón es una aberración que trastorna la mente de los bebés y la causa principal de las parafilias , que ya son tan comunes derivadas de esa mala importa que se han adoptado como algo normal, pero no lo son.



El chupete y el biberón llevan entre nosotros miles de años, hay registros fósiles sobre el uso de biberones con vejigas de animales en yacimientos arqueológicos, el dedo del propio bebé es su particular chupete si tú no le das uno y esa asociación de bebé y chupete constante no es real, de echo se suele usar en momentos puntuales como ayudar a dormirse ( a los 30 minutos lo suelta y está toda la noche sin el) o relajarse al estar cansado...

Los verdaderos humanos somos tambien nosotros que evolucionamos y creamos sociedades complejas no solo los negros con chozas de barro, menudo ejemplo de sociedad inteligente y ejemplo a seguir.

Cualquier tiempo pasado no fue mejor y el echo de estar agilipollados con el buenísimo actualmente y el feminismo no nos debe hacer perder el norte, pensemos con claridad somos animales si, pero racionales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2021)

Cali dijo:


> El chupete y el biberón llevan entre nosotros miles de años, hay registros fósiles sobre el uso de biberones con vejigas de animales en yacimientos arqueológicos, el dedo del propio bebé es su particular chupete si tú no le das uno y esa asociación de bebé y chupete constante no es real, de echo se suele usar en momentos puntuales como ayudar a dormirse ( a los 30 minutos lo suelta y está toda la noche sin el) o relajarse al estar cansado...
> 
> Los verdaderos humanos somos tambien nosotros que evolucionamos y creamos sociedades complejas no solo los negros con chozas de barro, menudo ejemplo de sociedad inteligente y ejemplo a seguir.
> 
> Cualquier tiempo pasado no fue mejor y el echo de estar agilipollados con el buenísimo actualmente y el feminismo no nos debe hacer perder el norte, pensemos con claridad somos animales si, pero racionales.



Pues ese ínfimo porcentaje de bebés que no eran criados por la teta de su madre, eran los parafílicos que no tenían hijos y deambulaban por el mundo para bien y para mal que también hay que reconocer que la gente rara ha hecho mucho por el progreso social ya que si no hubiese habido cambios seguiríamos en una tribu africana .


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2021)

Al margen que este proceso esté diseñado para el exterminio y reemplazo de los españoles , de la misma manera que la creación artificial de los nacionalismos catalán y vascos para diluir España , lo que está pasando es que están deconstruyendo a las niñas como futuras hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en hombres sin pene . Hacen que no adquieran su instinto maternal al enviarlas a las guarderías y luego en los colegios les insisten que son igual que los niños . Las diferencias estéticas, en su imaginación son para follar , por eso es lo mismo en el nuevo imaginario una mujer que un travesti puesto que es lo mismo una vagina estéril que un culo peludo . 

" la bomba gay " es hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante unos días o semanas y luego cambiar cuando el furor desaparece. Se convierten en esclavos del deseo y no conciben otra forma de vida puesto que el intervalo entre relación y relación es sufrimiento . Solo calman su ansia mientras follan como animales en celo .

Lo que nos hace humanos es aprovechar nuestro intelecto para las infinitas posibilidades que nos da ser la especie más inteligente, pero cuando la única prioridad es follar y comer , no nos diferenciamos en nada de cualquier simio. 

Se sabe de sobra que en primates que no son criados por sus madres , la impronta , las conexiones neuronales son erróneas y en la edad adulta tienen parafilias y son incapaces de reproducirse , que es lo que está pasando a los españoles. La gran mayoría están trastornados y trastornadas en el aspecto sexual , que lo usan como droga al no entender su verdadera finalidad y su relativa importancia . 

Los gorilas que son criados con biberón, las hembras si son inseminadas artificialmente rechazan y aplastan a sus hijos recién nacidos porque no saben que hacer y los machos se pasan todo el tiempo de adultos chupando el pulgar.

Casualmente encontré este vídeo de unos parientes nuestros que tienen nuestros mismos esquemas de vida y fíjense en el mono pequeño como a falta de madre se pasa todo el tiempo chupando el pulgar. 









Most Cutest World! Obedient Molly Donal & Little Zuji Organized Sitting In Basket Wait Mom Feed Milk | Most Cutest World! Obedient Molly Donal & Little Zuji Organized Sitting In Basket Wait Mom Feed Milk | By Monkey Dodo | Facebook


52 mil views, 2007 likes, 448 loves, 253 comments, 161 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Monkey Dodo: Most Cutest World! Obedient Molly Donal & Little Zuji Organized Sitting In Basket Wait Mom Feed Milk




fb.watch













la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info











Noticia: - Se desploma la natalidad en 2021: Un 6% menos que en 2020, un 50% menos que en 2016


NO Money NO Child, Baby. Por eso en mali paren de 15 en 15 No se tienen hijos porque os han infantilizado y subnormalizado hasta lo grotesco. Teneis una puta edad mental de parvulito, como para poneros a procrear, y peor, a criar




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Jul 2021)

*
el mal de las vacas locas sucedió por mezclar en el pienso restos de animales .*

A saber cuántas enfermedades como el cáncer o síntomas inexplicables como el cansancio y trastornos mentales y emocionales tan comunes en la población occidental, son originados por comer tanta carne. 







Encefalopatía espongiforme bovina: el "mal de las vacas locas" | Revista de Administración Sanitaria Siglo XXI


ResumenEn el año 2000 se diagnosticaban en España los dos primeros casos de encefalopatía espongiforme bovina (EEB), la




www.elsevier.es





a EEB es una afección degenerativa incurable del sistema nervioso central de los bovinos, que se caracteriza por la aparición de síntomas nerviosos en los animales adultos. Descrita en el Reino Unido en 1985 el inicio en la enfermedad va seguido de un deterioro del ganado incompatible con la vida.
El prión tiene como único componente conocido proteína, es resistente a nucleasas, no provoca respuesta inmune y es resistente a procedimientos estándar de esterilización. 

El cómo se pudo producir la transmisión masiva hacia la cabaña ganadera de la proteína priónica parece que hay que explicarlo a través del uso masivo en su alimentación de harinas fabricadas con despojos de mamíferos, incorporadas incluso en la confección de los primeros alimentos o starters de los terneros en el ganado vacuno.


----------



## celebro (10 Jul 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> Los bebés no nacen con los puños cerrados. Tienen un reflejo de prensión que se llama, y cuando se le pone un objeto o tu mano lo agarran, pero no nacen con los puños cerrados.
> 
> De verdad, biología Paco demier.



Se ve que sabes de lo que hablas pero el hilo de Ataraxio es muy interesante ,no es necesario faltar el respeto.Yo creo que el se basa mas en la super raza Homo Catalonicus que como todos sabemos nace y muere con el puño cerrao.


----------



## celebro (10 Jul 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bebés recién nacidos son fetos sin terminar de desarrollarse ¿ qué parte del enunciado no has leído ?
> Los pañales son un invento reciente.
> Cientos de miles de años para atrás , los bebés humanos CAE DE CAJÓN, no se cagaban por sus madres ni les ponían hierbajos en el culo .
> 
> ...



Si, a veces el orden o la colocacion de los factores alteran el producto, por ejemplo yo creo que la manera que tienen las madres para dar el pecho o cargar al bebe si este esta de cara a su madre el culo esta alejado y ya no caga encima de ella , y aunque lo hiciera la caca de los bebes no huele mal para sus madres, o no tan mal ,pero mira las perras y gatas que les limpian la mierda a lametazos y no enferman.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2021)

celebro dijo:


> Si, a veces el orden o la colocacion de los factores alteran el producto, por ejemplo yo creo que la manera que tienen las madres para dar el pecho o cargar al bebe si este esta de cara a su madre el culo esta alejado y ya no caga encima de ella , y aunque lo hiciera la caca de los bebes no huele mal para sus madres, o no tan mal ,pero mira las perras y gatas que les limpian la mierda a lametazos y no enferman.



En las tribus no existen los pañales y los bebés no se cagan por sus madres , como tampoco hacen los bebés gorilas o chimpancés. Sería terrible tener el pelo lleno de excrementos las madres ! 

Los bebés entienden perfectamente el proceso de comer y el de defecar si se les da la oportunidad . Las madres de las tribus , mucho más instintivas y mejores madres en esos aspectos , saben que después de mamar , se les mueve las tripas y ya intuyen cual es el momento así que lo colocan para que pueda hacerlo de forma natural. A veces se comunican con algún silbido con bebés muy pequeños. 

Los bebés son muchísimo más conscientes de lo que se supone. Es un crimen enviarlos a la guardería y que no encuentren la cara de su madre entre tantas caras desconocidas . La hiperactividad y déficit de atención tan común actualmente es por trastornos en ese periodo trascendental , y las infinitas taras en edad adulta también.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2021)

#stitch с @ionelennox


Екатерина Шумская (@kate_johansson) has created a short video on TikTok with music Summer Days (feat. Macklemore & Patrick Stump of Fall Out Boy). | #stitch с @ionelennox




www.tiktok.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2021)

las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad adulta no se comportan de forma normal. 

¿ qué es ser normal ? comportarse como nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos . 

Durante ese periodo el cerebro de todos los vertebrados realiza millones de conexiones neuronales cada minuto según las experiencias vitales , que en el caso de los humanos debería ser chupar la teta de la madre , sólo de su madre , no separarse de su lado y a los pocos meses cuando empiezan con la comida sólida , nuestras antepasadas ,que no tenían batidora , depositaban en la boca del bebé la comida premasticada . Todavía se sigue haciendo en algunas tribus y algunas madres occidentales que están avisadas y se comportan como tal .

De ahí el deseo por las tetas y los besos de lengua en los inicios del cortejo cuando se conoce a una persona desconocida y se quieren establecer vínculos fuertes . Lo que se hace es activar las conexiones neuronales que se formaron durante el apego con su madre lo que se conoce como IMPRONTA . 
Es decir entre los enamorados se crea un imán emocional que los vincula con la misma fuerza que el bebé con su madre y la madre con su bebé.

Cuando es arrancada una cría de su madre y es criada por otras personas ( sea un loro , un gorila , un tigre o un bebé en abandonado en un orfanato llamado guardería ) el imprescindible aprendizaje no se efectúa y en el caso de los animales criados por humanos , no adquieren su verdadera identidad de especie . se les humaniza , se creen que son humanos y en su edad adulta querrán aparearse con humanos ( parafilia ) y no sabrán atender a sus crías ( no tienen instinto maternal o lo tienen desvirtuado )

Los labios pintados de rojo de las mujeres , pretenden provocar un SUPERESTÍMULO en la mente ancestral de los hombres que les impulsa a alimentar a las crías con la boca abierta pidiendo comida .
La vida son ciclos reproductivos y después de la primera etapa que es el cortejo y fecundación , llega la de construcción del nido donde serán recibidas las crías y posteriormente una rutina sin fin , que es conseguir comida y llevársela a la madre y a las crías pues de otra forma morirían de hambre.
Cada una de las etapas es regulada por la bioquímica premiando ( drogando ) con dopamina y oxitocina y placer si el macho hace bien las cosas y castigando con angustia , dolor, ansiedad, si no sigue lo pautado por el comportamiento programado con las hormonas como la *noradrenalina* o estresores como el *cortisol*. Estas dos hormonas surgen cuando hay una carencia de oxitocina y dopamina . es decir, un síndrome de abstinencia que pretende reencauzar al camino correcto que determina la biología.

El amor es demanda y dependencia , es sufrimiento igual que el hambre o la sed . Son alarmas del cuerpo para fines biológicos . El único mundo de los bebés es alimentarse con la teta y sentirse protegidos por los brazos Y LA CARA DE SU MADRE , a la que reconocen perfectamente desde los primeros días . Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad que los hombres amamantan a sus hijos con tetas artificiales llamados biberones y de ahí podemos también sustraer consecuencias en la edad adulta , ya no sólo una vida trastornada sino una esterilidad funcional y por lo tanto la extinción.

Estoy completamente seguro , que los bebés humanos que durante horas, días , semanas , meses , su única compañía era un chupete de goma abandonados en una cuna mirando al techo , en la edad adulta tienen trastornos sexuales y parafilias , que en España ya son tan comunes que se han convertido en una normalidad , precisamente porque hace aproximadamente 30 años , una generación completa fue arrancada de los brazos de sus madres para almacenarlos como fardos vivientes .

En la crianza con apego , que recomiendo a cualquier persona que lea esto , el bebé está siempre cerca de su madre y mamará como lo hace con el chupete , puesto que somos " marsupiales " en los brazos de las madres , sin necesidad de sufrir ni llorar constantemente pidiendo atención . Los bebés crecen más confiados , inteligentes , serán personas más equilibradas y seguras de sí mismos . no tendrán necesidad de drogas ni excesos con la comida puesto que su bioquímica no ha sufrido mucho estrés en la etapa más trascendental de toda nuestra vida y que determina nuestra identidad, nuestro carácter y temperamento y marcará nuestras ansiedades y deseos .


----------



## bice (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad adulta no se comportan de forma normal.
> 
> ¿ qué es ser normal ? comportarse como nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos .
> 
> ...



@ATARAXIO y si un bebé sufre un ingreso hospitalario aunque no se separe de su madre crees que queda alterado? Se pueden llegar a traumatizar con los pinchazos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

bice dijo:


> @ATARAXIO y si un bebé sufre un ingreso hospitalario aunque no se separe de su madre crees que queda alterado? Se pueden llegar a traumatizar con los pinchazos?



si. 

Date cuenta que por ejemplo un caballo llamado salvaje que es sometido durante unos minutos a lo que se llama doma, su mente cambia para siempre. 

De ser un ser vivo libre , brioso , con todos sus instintos alerta , que sabe sobrevivir incluso en condiciones adversas del invierno o la sequía , que lucha por las hembras y el territorio ...

se convierte en un zombi . 

Los animales llamados domésticos y las mascotas que viven en jaulas , están locos . tiene un tipo de autismo que lógicamente les incapacita para vivir en libertad no sólo no podrían buscar comida ni pareja , sino que serían depredados en pocos minutos puesto que los ecosistemas son un sitio siempre peligroso lleno de enemigos. 

Los humanos de esta generación, vivimos en un tipo de sociedad tecnológica que como con los animales de granja las condiciones están controladas , incluso permite sobrevivir a personas muy discapacitadas . Por otra parte los gobiernos al parecer no estimulan la formación de familias y la reproducción , más bien todo lo contrario . 

Somos como pollos de granja los cuales un virus o que no llegue el agua y la comida por algún problema , incluso un fallo en el suministro eléctrico que interrumpa el aire acondicionado, los mata a todos . 






Más de 23.000 pollos mueren asfixiados en una granja de Castelló – detoras.es







www.detoras.es




.









Condena a Endesa por la muerte de más de diez mil pollos tras un apagón en una granja


La Audiencia corrige la sentencia y obliga a la eléctrica a indemnizar al criador La falta de suministro provocó la avería del sistema de ventilación de la nave




www.huelvainformacion.es


----------



## bice (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si.
> 
> Date cuenta que por ejemplo un caballo llamado salvaje que es sometido durante unos minutos a lo que se llama doma, su mente cambia para siempre.
> 
> ...



pero entonces todos seríamos zombies porque a todos nos han pinchado de pequeños para las vacunas por ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

bice dijo:


> pero entonces todos seríamos zombies porque a todos nos han pinchado de pequeños para las vacunas por ejemplo.



lo somos . 

¿ qué crees que es una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sekisber (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad adulta no se comportan de forma normal.
> 
> ¿ qué es ser normal ? comportarse como nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos .
> 
> ...



¿Cómo debería obrar una madre que no tiene suficiente tejido mamario para alimentar a su bebé?


----------



## bice (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo somos .
> 
> ¿ qué crees que es una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión ?



Entonces poco importa el método de crianza no? Si igualmente seremos zombies con las vacunas etc


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> ¿Cómo debería obrar una madre que no tiene suficiente tejido mamario para alimentar a su bebé?



lo más parecido a como lo hicieron cientos de miles de madres anteriores . Entendamos que si las españolas de esta generación son las últimas de una enorme estirpe de madres supervivientes que criaron a sus hijos y consiguieron que llegasen a edad reproductiva, es que algo falla en sus mentes. 






Lactancia materna, contacto y apego – Alba Lactancia Materna







albalactanciamaterna.org













Cómo practicar la crianza con apego: las 8 claves de este método


Contenidos1 Crear un vínculo desde el nacimiento: piel con piel2 Lactancia materna3 Porteo4 Dormir cerca del bebé5 Confianza en el llanto como lenguaje6 Asesorar, no adiestrar7 La importancia del equilibrio8 Mamá y papá involucrados ¿Has oído hablar de la crianza con apego? Seguramente sí...



www.moraigthestore.com




.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

bice dijo:


> Entonces poco importa el método de crianza no? Si igualmente seremos zombies con las vacunas etc



Los políticos de 1945 asesinaron a 70 millones de inocentes y destruyeron la ciudades más importantes de Europa.

Los políticos de 2021 intentan hacer lo mismo con otros métodos . estamos en la primera fase.


----------



## bice (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los políticos de 1945 asesinaron a 70 millones de inocentes y destruyeron la ciudades más importantes de Europa.
> 
> Los políticos de 2021 intentan hacer lo mismo con otros métodos . estamos en la primera fase.



yo me refiero a las vacunas “tradicionales” que ya se han puesto a varias generaciones; seguro que a ud también


----------



## Play_91 (22 Ago 2021)

¿Y las mujeres cómo lo hacen si los hombres no tienen teta? ¿chupan la teta lechera al padre?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

bice dijo:


> yo me refiero a las vacunas “tradicionales” que ya se han puesto a varias generaciones; seguro que a ud también



En el planeta hay 8 mil millones de personas . La inmensa mayoría normales , de ahí que proliferen .

Sólo los occidentales se comportan de forma estrambótica y suicida . Todo el mundo ya da por hecho que seremos reemplazados en esta generación. 

4.000 millones de mujeres que son madres , contra dos millones de mujeres españolas estériles funcionales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

luismarple dijo:


> Una guardería no es un internado. Creo que por ley la criatura no puede estar más de seis horas.
> 
> Y si comparas con un año a los que se han quedado en casa con los que han ido a guardería, los de la guarde les mean en la cara. Son mucho más listos, tienen más habilidades sociales, se adaptan mucho mejor a todo tipo de situaciones y los otros son unos torpes, enmadrados, apollardados que no saben tratar con otros niños.
> 
> Una amiga mía profesora siempre comenta que el primer día de clase de primero de infantil te puede decir de un vistazo qué alumnos han ido a guarde y cuales no.



lo que cuenta es el comportamiento en la edad adulta y si serán capaces de reproducirse .


----------



## bice (22 Ago 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> ¿Cómo debería obrar una madre que no tiene suficiente tejido mamario para alimentar a su bebé?



Habría que analizar tu caso en concreto, ¿ has tenido ya hijos y no has podido darle el pecho? Muchas veces las mujeres no consiguen dar el pecho por errores en el parto, por estar mal aconsejadas etc.

Igualmente en el caso extremo de que no pudieses amamantar podrías continuar practicando el apego manteniendo a tu hijo en brazos, dándole siempre tu de comer y haciéndolo con el método Kassing que es un poco más respetuoso.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> No somos descendientes de nada. La teoría de la evolució es un puto timo.



Mira, alguien que por fin dice lo mismo que pienso yo hace tiempo. Pero no se puede decir muy alto que te llaman de todo.
Con la teoría de la Evolución pasa como con la conveniencia de cierta vacunas, NO SE DISCUTEN. Y si lo haces te arriesgas como mínimo a un buen aluvión de críticas. No discuto que la Evolución puede explicar ciertos eventos biológicos y cierta clasificaciones taxonómicas, pero aplicado al hombre, no sirve.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> Esto de la dedicación exclusiva durante 3 años es idóneo, si.
> 
> Pero vamos a la realidad... En una sociedad tradicional, pongamos, España rural de los años 50, que mujer podía dedicar de tres años por completo a su bebé? Más que nada es que mis abuelas parian hijos que se llevaban 11 meses (tal cual). Todos sus hijos tarados? Además es que tenían que lavar en el río, recoger aceituna... Así que las hermanas más mayores tenían que cuidar de los más pequeños, en casi todas las familias. Pero que pasaba en España y en África hoy, sigue pasando, que eso es LA Vida TRADICIONAL.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón del mundo. A Ataraxio se le olvida sistemáticamente, que la vida tradicional era mucho más dura que la actual. Que una mujer que tiene 10 hijos a cargo, no puede dedicarle tiempo, y mucho menos en épocas en las que la mujer trabajaba de sol a sol en el campo para subsistir.
El tío da por sentado que la peor época de la historia es la actual, y que a lo largo de la historia, TODAS las mujeres podían permitirse el lujo de dedicarse en exclusiva al cuidado de sus bebés. Craso error!
Podían dedicarse en exclusiva al cuidado de sus hijos, cuatro privilegiadas burguesas o de la aristocracia. Las demás, a trabajar al campo de sol a sol, a amamantar críos ajenos y a hacer a mano todas las tareas de casa. Eso cuando no se daba la desgracia de que la madre muriese en su último parto y se quedaron los niños huérfanos a temprana edad.

Si es que, ... Idealizar todo tiempo pasado me parece bastante simplista.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¡ HAY MUCHA GENTE EN EL MUNDO , ES INSOSTENIBLE !*
> 
> Concluyeron en la ONU.
> - ¡ TENEMOS QUE REDUCIR LA NATALIDAD O UNA GUERRA DE EXTERMINIO !!!!
> ...



Ataraxio, la reducción de la natalidad es un empeño en todo el mundo. En India han ligado las trompas a millones de mujeres, voluntariamente. Y se hacen millones de vasectomías, en Pakistán están haciendo lo mismo. En Bangladesh la tasa de fertilidad ha descendido a 2,1 hijos por mujer y sigue bajando. En China ya sabes, se abandonó a millones de niñas en los orfanatos, se obligaba a las mujeres embarazadas de su segundo hijo a abortar incluso cuando el embarazo estaba muy avanzado, etc.
En América Latina el esfuerzo que se está haciendo para prevenir el embarazo en adolescentes es bestial. Países como Cuba tienen tasas de fertilidad de 1,7 hijos por mujer. Cuba cuenta con una de las poblaciones más envejecidas del mundo.
En Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Arabia Saudí las tasas de fertilidad están alrededor de 1,8 hijos por mujer.
En el África Subsahariana también bajan las tasas de fertilidad aunque lentamente.

Así que, no sé. Si tienes fuentes de esa afirmación en negrita, por favor, pon los links.


----------



## Sekisber (22 Ago 2021)

bice dijo:


> Habría que analizar tu caso en concreto, ¿ has tenido ya hijos y no has podido darle el pecho? Muchas veces las mujeres no consiguen dar el pecho por errores en el parto, por estar mal aconsejadas etc.
> 
> Igualmente en el caso extremo de que no pudieses amamantar podrías continuar practicando el apego manteniendo a tu hijo en brazos, dándole siempre tu de comer y haciéndolo con el método Kassing que es un poco más respetuoso.



Nono, si yo soy varón y diría que lejos de tener hijos aún. Pura curiosidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ataraxio, la reducción de la natalidad es un empeño en todo el mundo. En India han ligado las trompas a millones de mujeres, voluntariamente. Y se hacen millones de vasectomías, en Pakistán están haciendo lo mismo. En Bangladesh la tasa de fertilidad ha descendido a 2,1 hijos por mujer y sigue bajando. En China ya sabes, se abandonó a millones de niñas en los orfanatos, se obligaba a las mujeres embarazadas de su segundo hijo a abortar incluso cuando el embarazo estaba muy avanzado, etc.
> En América Latina el esfuerzo que se está haciendo para prevenir el embarazo en adolescentes es bestial. Países como Cuba tienen tasas de fertilidad de 1,7 hijos por mujer. Cuba cuenta con una de las poblaciones más envejecidas del mundo.
> En Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Arabia Saudí las tasas de fertilidad están alrededor de 1,8 hijos por mujer.
> En el África Subsahariana también bajan las tasas de fertilidad aunque lentamente.
> ...



Tú eres el ejemplo más evidente del trastorno mental que sufren los españoles provocado por una ideología suicida qué es una secta apocalyptica llamada feminismo

Existes gracias a tu madre, tu abuela, tu bisabuela, tu tatarabuela y todas tus anteriores antepasadas hasta llegar a los peces , las anémonas y las bacterias.

De hecho ha sido una bacteria en los testículos de tu padre cuando salió disparado para fundirse con el óvulo en el pequeño mar qué fue el útero de tu madre.

Tú incapacidad para entender la realidad unido a tu infantil narcisismo te hace creer que eres un semidios. Tú que morirías a los dos días dónde puede sobrevivir cualquier animal. Incluidos tus parientes los chimpancés.

Eres un gato castrado durmiendo en un sofá con el comedero lleno, pero son los hijos de los linces hambrientos que husmean entre los matorrales, los que reemplazarán el sitio de los hijos que tú no tienes.


La enorme explosión demográfica de estos últimos años que ha duplicado la población mundial hasta superar los 8000 millones de personas, no corresponde a los 350 millones de castrados occidentales.

Se sabe de sobra que en esta generación, por la incorporación de la mujer del trabajo , el uso de anticonceptivos , y la destrucción de la familia , las mujeres occidentales no han tenido una hija para reemplazarse a sí misma y un hijo para reemplazar al padre y por lo tanto el aumento de población en Occidente como tú bien sabes , corresponde a personas extranjeras.

Para que lo entiendas si es que sabes contar con los dedos, en España hay sólo dos millones de mujeres en edad reproductiva y que llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos dentro de 10 años y el gran reemplazo habrá finalizado con éxito.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú eres el ejemplo más evidente del trastorno mental que sufren los españoles provocado por una ideología suicida qué es una secta apocalyptica llamada feminismo
> 
> Existes gracias a tu madre, tu abuela, tu bisabuela, tu tatarabuela y todas tus anteriores antepasadas hasta llegar a los peces , las anémonas y las bacterias.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde radica mi narcisismo exactamente?

¿Y por qué te empeñas en personalizar? ¿Hablas acaso tú de vida? ¿Qué sabes de las vidas ajenas?

Céntrate en el debate, que no ha respondido a nada de lo que yo he argumentado en mi otro post. El tercer mundo vivió una explosión demográfica sin precedentes pero sus tasas de fertilidad decaen desde hace décadas en muchos casos. ¿No lo ves o qué?
Igual que un día los países occidentales vivieron su explosión demografía y desde hace años declina su natalidad. Son ciclos.
Los ingleses, irlandeses, alemanes, y demás europeos emigraron en masa a USA durante los siglos XVII, XVIII, XIX y XX. Y también a Australia y a buena parte de América del Sur. ¿También reemplazaron a la poblaciones de esos países?

Te estoy diciendo que las tasas de fertilidad declinan, disminuyen en todo el mundo. Y sigues con la matraca.
¿Qué propones que hagamos? Que como hay 1400 millones de indios, en Europa las mujeres tengan un mínimo de 5 hijos por mujer? En Francia, las mujeres suelen tener unos dos o tres hijos. Las autóctonas también. ¿Por qué? Porque hay trabajo.
En España, NO. Un país sin futuro no puede tener hijos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Dónde radica mi narcisismo exactamente?
> 
> ¿Y por qué te empeñas en personalizar? ¿Hablas acaso tú de vida? ¿Qué sabes de las vidas ajenas?
> 
> ...



Esto es un ataque a la población occidental como la población occidental atacó a otras poblaciones en el pasado, por ejemplo a los indios de Norteamérica o las civilizaciones incas mayas y aztecas.

Pero desde que el mundo es mundo han existido las invasiones , el exterminio ,el genocidio, la limpieza étnica l, a expulsión de moros y judíos de España por ejemplo...


Eres tan tonto como para creerte que la política del hijo único en China paso de 300 millones de habitantes a 1500 en una generación en vez de quedarse en 150 como las matemáticas así lo sugerían


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esto es un ataque a la población occidental como la población occidental atacó a otras poblaciones en el pasado, por ejemplo a los indios de Norteamérica o las civilizaciones incas mayas y aztecas.
> 
> Pero desde que el mundo es mundo han existido las invasiones , el exterminio ,el genocidio, la limpieza étnica l, a expulsión de moros y judíos de España por ejemplo...
> 
> ...



No. Yo no digo que haya ningún ataque a la población occidental. Digo que son ciclos. El ciclo del declive de natalidad o control de natalidad tiene que llegar a todos los países porque no es sostenible crecer demográficamente hasta el infinito.

Tonto, retrasado y faltón lo eres tú. Es más, el único imbécil aquí eres tú. Harto ya de insultos. Si no sabes debatir, vete a dar una vuelta o vete a cagar al monte. 

China no pasó de 300 millones de habitantes a 1500 en una generación. ESO ES UNA GRAN PATRAÑA tuya. China tenía casi 700 millones de habitantes en los años 60. A finales de los 70, que fue cuando se implantó la política del hijo único debían andar ya por los casi 900 millones.
Y eso hace ya 40 añazos, que son ya dos generaciones.

Así que, a mentir a tu puta madre.
Tomaduras de pelo, NO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No. Yo no digo que haya ningún ataque a la población occidental. Digo que son ciclos. El ciclo del declive de natalidad o control de natalidad tiene que llegar a todos los países porque no es sostenible crecer demográficamente hasta el infinito.
> 
> Tonto, retrasado y faltón lo eres tú. Es más, el único imbécil aquí eres tú. Harto ya de insultos. Si no sabes debatir, vete a dar una vuelta o vete a cagar al monte.
> 
> ...



Te respondo por si lo lee alguien más sensato que tú , que no tienes ni idea de lo que dices .


dudar de la evolución es de retrasados mentales no sé cómo supones que existe la especie humana.
O por qué se han extinguido las otras especies de humanos que había y ya no están

hasta puede que creas que los bebés los trae la cigüeña , el infantilismo de la población occidental es tan alarmante que hasta les hacen creer que la diferencia de sexos es por la indumentaria


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te respondo por si lo lee alguien más sensato que tú , que no tienes ni idea de lo que dices .
> 
> 
> dudar de la evolución es de retrasados mentales no sé cómo supones que existe la especie humana.
> ...



Dudar de las vacunas y de su eficacia, también es de retrasados mentales. Ponte 4.
Y dudar de que en China se implantó la política del hijo único, más. En China había unos 1000 millones de habitantes a principios de los años 80, hoy son algo más de 1400 millones. Su crecimiento demográfico se ha ralentizado sensiblemente en las últimas décadas y continúa haciéndolo. Pero Ataraxio se inventa cifras y miente descaradamente al respecto llegando a decir burradas como que China pasó de 350 millones de habitantes a 1500 millones en solo una generación. Y sigue.

Y venga a manipular y a sacar balones fuera. Como te pillé con lo de China, ya no sabes por dónde salir.

Antes al menos no insultabas. Ahora ya no sabes hacer otra cosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Dudar de las vacunas y de su eficacia, también es de retrasados mentales. Ponte 4.
> Y dudar de que en China se implantó la política del hijo único, más. En China había unos 1000 millones de habitantes a principios de los años 80, hoy son algo más de 1400 millones. Su crecimiento demográfico se ha ralentizado sensiblemente en las últimas décadas y continúa haciéndolo. Pero Ataraxio se inventa cifras y miente descaradamente al respecto llegando a decir burradas como que China pasó de 350 millones de habitantes a 1500 millones en solo una generación. Y sigue.
> 
> Y venga a manipular y a sacar balones fuera. Como te pillé con lo de China, ya no sabes por dónde salir.
> ...




La diferencia entre tú y yo es que tú no analizas la realidad solo crees lo que te cuentan aunque sea contrario a la evidencia.

Me quedé intrigado..¿ de dónde crees que sale la especie humana?


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La diferencia entre tú y yo es que tú no analizas la realidad solo crees lo que te cuentan aunque sea contrario a la evidencia.
> 
> Me quedé intrigado..¿ de dónde crees que sale la especie humana?



Yo no analizo la realidad, ¿y tú sí? ¿y cómo lo haces? ¿inventándote datos?

¿De dónde sacas tú que China haya pasado de 350 millones de habitantes a 1500 en una sola generación?

Lo de la especie humana, y la evolución para otros posts. Yo solo dije que esa teoría hace aguas cuando se la intenta aplicar al ser humano. Pero poco tiene que ver eso con el hilo. Solo contesté a otro forero. No te vayas por las ramas, ni intentes desviar el tema del hilo torticeramente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo no analizo la realidad, ¿y tú sí? ¿y cómo lo haces? ¿inventándote datos?
> 
> ¿De dónde sacas tú que China haya pasado de 350 millones de habitantes a 1500 en una sola generación?
> 
> Lo de la especie humana, y la evolución para otros posts. Yo solo dije que esa teoría hace aguas cuando se la intenta aplicar al ser humano. Pero poco tiene que ver eso con el hilo. Solo contesté a otro forero. No te vayas por las ramas, ni intentes desviar el tema del hilo torticeramente.



pues dímelo en este hilo 






La especie humana evolucionó exactamente en las orillas del lago Makgadikgadi Botsuana . Nuestro origen acuático es lo que nos diferencia del resto


una rama de primates primitivos fue forzada, debido a la competencia que reinaba en la vida arbórea, a alimentarse en la orilla del mar”. El desarrollo en un ambiente acuático explicaría, por ejemplo, nuestra excepcional habilidad nadadora, así como el hecho de que los recién nacidos puedan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Ago 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues dímelo en este hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seas torticero y no te vaya por las ramas.
El tema del hilo NO es la teoría de la Evolución. No voy a discutir de eso contigo. Si te hace feliz pensar que el ser humano es un primate cuya evolución cerebral se vio favorecida en una charca, pues vale. Me la suda.

Céntrate en el tema del hilo: ¿De dónde sacas que la población china haya pasado de 350 millones de habitantes a 1500 millones en solo una generación?


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2021)

no sé por qué se tienen que inventar un pasado cuando sigue presente .

Infinidad de tribus primitivas siguen contándonos como ha vivido la especie humana durante decenas de miles de años ( por eso siguen vivos ) .

Hay dos factores fundamentales a la hora de analizar la reproducción humana :

- nacemos mucho antes de lo que nos corresponde, como fetos , somos marsupiales . Nacemos extremadamente vulnerables porque el enorme cerebro de nuestra especie no podría salir por el canal del parto sobre todo al evolucionar la hembra en la posición vertical , por lo tanto como pasa con los pájaros que nacen en los nidos , es imprescindible la ayuda del macho para que sobrevivan las crías . El nido o marsupio son los brazos de las madres con el bebé prematuro pegado al pezón durante meses , que luego pudieron transportar en pieles a la espalda . Ese instinto permanece en la obsesión de las mujeres de ir a todos lados con un bolso o los bebés que nacen con los puños cerrados para agarrarse " al pelo " de las madres.

- una hembra con un bebé en brazos durante meses no podía hacer otra cosa que cuidarle , por lo tanto era imprescindible un imán emocional , una vinculación con su pareja para garantizar que tanto ella como la cría podrían iban a sobrevivir , por eso las mujeres le dan tanta importancia a la generosidad de los hombres durante el cortejo. Aunque ellas tengan su sueldo , que las inviten a comer les provoca felicidad no por lo que se ahorran sino porque activan un mecanismo ancestral de aprobación del macho . Rechazan instintivamente a los machos avaros y egoístas .

Es una completa mentira ese cuidado comunal de los bebés . Cada macho sabe donde está su nido , y el enorme esfuerzo de criar a los hijos no se va a destinar a criar a los hijos de otro .

Diferente a que durante el período de celo ( que en condiciones naturales eran 5 días cada 3 años ) la hembra humana copulase con todos los machos disponibles y que estos no se matasen entre sí . Precisamente soportar que otros copulasen con tu hembra fue lo que permitió sobrevivir a nuestra especie y lo contrario fue lo que extinguió a todas las especies de humanos al aprender a usar palos y piedras .

La hembra humana simula estar en celo todo el tiempo puesto que de lo contrario al ser un acontecimiento muy espaciado en el tiempo como sucede con las osas o los felinos, los machos matarían a las crías de otros para agilizar el proceso.

Para que se entienda ese tipo de vinculación en nuestra sociedad distópica , es como la que se tiene con el gato o el perro o cualquier mascota . se le quiere, se le cuida , se le protege, se le alimenta , pero sin sexo. ( en la mayoría de los casos )

El mismo placer bioquímico de la primera etapa de fecundación , luego se produce en las siguientes etapas . Lo que pasa es que los españoles al no tener hijos se quedan estancados en la etapa de apareamiento , como si a unos pájaros les rompiesen los huevos del nido y vuelta a empezar.

*Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva*
las crías de bonobo nacen mucho más desarrolladas que las crías de los humanos. De hecho hace ya tiempo leí que los bebes negros al nacer ya levantan la cabeza cuando los tumbas boca abajo.
www.burbuja.info


*El coito humano tiene como finalidad destaponar la entrada del útero y hacer el vacío en su interior para extraer el semen del anterior macho*
dentro de nosotros, en nuestro cerebro que evolucionó como capas de cebolla , existen todos nuestros antepasados. Has sido un diminuto microbio en los testículos de tu padre antes de fundirte con el óvulo en el pequeño mar que es el útero de las madres . Allí has sido bacteria pluricelular, pez...
www.burbuja.info

*la mujer entra en celo 10 días después de la regla , si inicia una relación de pareja puede tener un embarazo psicológico . Ciclo estral gorilas*
Penélope Cruz Sánchez (Alcobendas, Madrid; 28 de abril de 1974 Tenía 16 años cuando la desvirgó .. y a pesar del tiempo y todo el carrusel, seguía perteneciendo al primero. RAZONES BIOLÓGICAS por las que nunca debes emparejarte con una mujer mayor de 23 años y que haya sido desvirgada por...
www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2021)

Aunque se hacen muchas hipótesis sobre la razón por las que las mujeres de las tribus llevan un plato en el labio , ninguna se acerca a la verdad.

Es como las tetas de silicona en nuestra sociedad , una exageración como los labios pintados . Lógicamente es un adorno para parecer más atractivas a los hombres no lo contrario que nos puede parecer a nosotros.

Los humanos evolucionamos labios a diferencia de los chimpancés , para simular una boca abierta demandando comida .
Es un estímulo super normal
*
Un estímulo supernormal o súper-estímulo, es una versión exagerada de un estímulo para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el estímulo para el que evolucionó este sistema*


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2021)

El instinto maternal no existe porque los titíes se comen a sus crias.


Pues eso...una más.... https://www.elcomercio.es/xlsemanal/historia/homo-sapiens-igualdad-sexos-origen-patriarcado-sociedades-igualitarias-antropologia-carel-van-schaik.html Antropología "El patriarcado es una anomalía de la historia de la humanidad" En el comienzo de los tiempos, hombres y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Sep 2021)

MUCHO OJO A ESTE CONCEPTO : 

LAS MUJERES NORMALES SON LAS AFRICANAS DE LAS TRIBUS , por eso siguen vivos ahí desde principio de los tiempos .

LAS ESPAÑOLAS SON UNA DECONSTRUCCIÓN DE LA HEMBRA HUMANA COMO ESPECIE PARA CONVERTIRLAS EN OTRA COSA QUE NO PUEDO PRECISAR : 

- Herramientas productivas 
- hombres sin pene 
- objetos de deseo para drogarse ( como la cocaína o la heroína ) 

....


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2021)

Los humanos activan el celo a través de los ojos . De alguna manera la parte del cerebro destinada al excitación , al no poder disponer del olfato emanado por las hembras en celo , lo han desplazado al sentido de la vista . 

Es como los ciegos que desarrollan otros sentidos y perciben mejor el tacto por ejemplo o el oído. 

o los sordos que se fijan en los labios para leer las palabras al no poder escucharlas . 


En cualquier caso a un animal le importa poco que la hembra sea más o menos atractiva si esta huele a celo le sirve. 


todas las hembras están destinadas a ser madres . Sin embargo sólo los machos más hábiles y que mejor se adaptan al medio . Son los machos capaces de reproducirse los que estimulan la evolución . Sólo sobreviven los hijos de los más aptos ( los que han conseguido ser padres y criarlos ) todos los demás sus genes morirán con ellos.


----------



## Celeste_x (12 Sep 2021)

Creo que eso lo saben ya, pero nadie plantea soluciones, simplemente la sociedad no esta diseñada en base a la maternidad. Eso si , hay que aceptar que hay mujeres que no estan dispuestas a dejar de ser ellas mismas para vivir a travez de los hijos, y las que si necesitan mucho apoyo.


----------



## Celeste_x (12 Sep 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> ¿Cómo debería obrar una madre que no tiene suficiente tejido mamario para alimentar a su bebé?



Los senos pequeños no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la produccion de leche, todo lo contrario no tiene nada que ver, son perfectamente funcionales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2021)

Celeste_x dijo:


> Creo que eso lo saben ya, pero nadie plantea soluciones, simplemente la sociedad no esta diseñada en base a la maternidad. Eso si , hay que aceptar que hay mujeres que no estan dispuestas a dejar de ser ellas mismas para vivir a travez de los hijos, y las que si necesitan mucho apoyo.



bueno , hay 4 mil millones de mujeres actualmente en el planeta . La inmensa mayoría son normales , es decir se comportan como la hembra de la especie humana que son y por lo tanto madres . 

Sólo una ínfima cantidad de mujeres occidentales las han convertido en hombres sin pene desprovistas del instinto maternal . Yo estoy seguro que es un ataque de ingeniería social para esterilizar a la población occidental y acelerar el gran reemplazo.


----------



## Celeste_x (13 Sep 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> bueno , hay 4 mil millones de mujeres actualmente en el planeta . La inmensa mayoría son normales , es decir se comportan como la hembra de la especie humana que son y por lo tanto madres .
> 
> Sólo una ínfima cantidad de mujeres occidentales las han convertido en hombres sin pene desprovistas del instinto maternal . Yo estoy seguro que es un ataque de ingeniería social para esterilizar a la población occidental y acelerar el gran reemplazo.



A ver asi nos guste o no , así como siempre han habido gays, hay mujeres con estupendas carreras e idependientes emocionales que no cambiarian su vida para sacrificarse por otros, claro son un pequeño porcentaje, la mayoria tiene la obligación moral de no sólo parir sino aportar economicamente por eso estan histericas, el feminismo ya fracaso, sólo lo sostiene el dinerito de las instuciones, pero a nivel social no ha generado mas que cargas, si para las mujeres también, porque no es que el feminismo haya desaparecido la obligación moral de ser madre sino se han añadido más. Criar, tener hijos no te hace feliz automaticamente, y no tenerlos tampoco infeliz, al final solos nos vamos y los hijos son de la vida. Muchos reniegan porque la mujer es interesada, el hombre superficial, pero no se dan cuenta que NADIE , excepto quiza tus padres, te van a amar sin condiciones, en las demás relaciones tienes que aportar algo, dar algo a cambio. Buscar el amor incondicional en una pareja es propio de seres infantilizados que buscan madre o padre en sus parejas, lo que si se puede es buscar acuerdos justos o eso creo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2021)

Celeste_x dijo:


> A ver asi nos guste o no , así como siempre han habido gays, hay mujeres con estupendas carreras e idependientes emocionales que no cambiarian su vida para sacrificarse por otros, claro son un pequeño porcentaje, la mayoria tiene la obligación moral de no sólo parir sino aportar economicamente por eso estan histericas, el feminismo ya fracaso, sólo lo sostiene el dinerito de las instuciones, pero a nivel social no ha generado mas que cargas, si para las mujeres también, porque no es que el feminismo haya desaparecido la obligación moral de ser madre sino se han añadido más. Criar, tener hijos no te hace feliz automaticamente, y no tenerlos tampoco infeliz, al final solos nos vamos y los hijos son de la vida. Muchos reniegan porque la mujer es interesada, el hombre superficial, pero no se dan cuenta que NADIE , excepto quiza tus padres, te van a amar sin condiciones, en las demás relaciones tienes que aportar algo, dar algo a cambio. Buscar el amor incondicional en una pareja es propio de seres infantilizados que buscan madre o padre en sus parejas, lo que si se puede es buscar acuerdos justos o eso creo.



no podemos sustraernos a nuestro determinismo biológico. 

Vivimos en un zoo humano . 

Nos han hecho creer que es mejor vida para un pingüino vivir en Faunia , que en el polo sur con tormentas a 40 grados bajo cero.

Llevan ahí cientos de miles de años. Los pingüinos del zoo desaparecerán para siempre tan pronto el negocio vaya a la quiebra.


----------



## t_chip (22 Sep 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los bebés de bonobo, nacen más desarrollados y espabilados que los humanos. la gestación de los seres humanos tendría que durar entre 18 y 21 meses, para que los bebés nacieran con un desarrollo neurológico y cognitivo similar al de los chimpancés.
> 
> Se puede interpretar, que los bebés humanos al igual que las crías de los loros , nacen sin acabar de desarrollarse y necesitan de un estrecho contacto y cuidados de su madre.
> Los marsupiales, como los canguros, las crías nacen extremadamente poco desarrolladas, son como embriones , y se aferran a la teta de su madre durante meses.
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
Me cuadra totalmente con las experiencias de personas próximas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
> Me cuadra totalmente con las experiencias de personas próximas.




De la misma manera que se puede describir la forma de vida y de reproducirse de otras especies , también se puede hacer con los humanos.
Se llama etología. Es el comportamiento programado , lo que determina la biología y nos permite sobrevivir como especie además de hacernos felices . Sean humanos o pingüinos.

No hace falta ponerle imaginación y especular puesto que nuestros antepasados siguen vivos en las tribus africanas , siguen viviendo exactamente igual que hace decenas de miles de años y si están ahí desde principio de los tiempos es porque lo están haciendo bien .

Los occidentales / chinos somos muchos, pero desde un punto de vista antropológico somos como pollos de granja , de hecho somos casi clónicos descendientes de un puñado de supervivientes . Millones de chinos son descendientes de Genghis Khan






*Genghis Khan y otros diez hombres, los más fértiles de la historia de la humanidad*
Su prolífica fecundidad -cada uno de ellos pudo engendrar cientos de hijos-, ha dejado una impresión duradera en las poblaciones actuales




www.abc.es



¿ Qué se sabe de la reproducción humana y la forma de criar a los bebés ?

Lo primero que destaca es el estado de inmadurez con el que nace el bebé humano . Se llama exogestación . Al haber evolucionado un cerebro muy grande el bebé nace muy prematuro puesto que no podría salir por la pelvis al haberse deformado para poder caminar sobre dos piernas .

Por lo tanto la hembra humana , a diferencia por ejemplo de las cebras , incluso de las chimpancés que se desenvuelven bien con el bebé cargado en sus espaldas , nuestras antepasadas necesitaban la ayuda del padre ( o el hombre con el que estaba vinculada ) como los pájaros que anidan .

Las gallinas ( gallináceas ) no necesitan la ayuda del macho porque las crías nacen con capacidad para comer solas y moverse por su cuenta comiendo del suelo lo que les indica su madre.

dicho de otra manera , todos aquellos hombres que dejando embarazada a una mujer no se vinculaban con ella y la ayudaban , la cría moría y a veces también la madre intentando sobrevivir desvalida y por lo tanto ese comportamiento desaparece y sólo sobrevivieron los hijos de los padres amorosos , maternales que cuidaban y protegían a su progenie.


Bien es verdad que una cosa es la búsqueda de alimentos y bienestar para su hembra y sus hijos y otra MUY DIFERENTE darles el biberón , algo que yo no recomendaría nunca. Los bebés humanos deben tomar la teta por lo menos año y medio ( sólo de su madre ) . Los machos no tienen tetas para lactar a los bebés y eso no está programado en su mente . Si el biberón es una teta artificial y el bebé nota que es el macho el que le da la teta , puede causar ciertos desequilibrios que en la edad adulta se convierten en parafilias . ya me entendéis .

Al fin y al cabo las tetas son un atractivo erótico que excita a los hombres ( por algo será ) .


Por lo tanto , es bueno , diría imprescindible la presencia de un buen padre y también de los hermanos y resto de familia extensa ( abuelos , tíos , primos ) pero es muy malo que el padre ejerza de madre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2021)

El fundador de Palantir Technologies, asegura que los hombres que se cogen la baja paternal son auténticos "perdedores".


Joe Lonsdale, fundador de Palantir Technologies, ha planteado un debate polémico. Hasta el momento nadie se había atrevido a hacerlo. Este multimillonario de Silicon Valley sacó sus dedos a pasear en Twitter para asegurar que los hombres con posiciones importantes que se cogen seis meses de baja...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

nando551 dijo:


> Y ESTAMOS ADAPTADOS BIOLOGICAMENTE AL MEDIO AMBIENTE SOCIAL



Esta es la mayor tontería que he leído últimamente y me da horror que haya personas con el cerebro tan lavado que crean que eso es así.
Como venga el apagón ya me vas a contar lo que dura ese medio ambiente social. Sois muy versados en el medio ambiente social aunque unos ineptos del medio ambiente natural.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Esta es la mayor tontería que he leído últimamente y me da horror que haya personas con el cerebro tan lavado que crean que eso es así.
> Como venga el apagón ya me vas a contar lo que dura ese medio ambiente social. Sois muy versados en el medio ambiente social aunque unos ineptos del medio ambiente natural.



no sé de qué hablas, pero parece interesante. explícate .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Nov 2021)

Human development and birth | Human development and birth | By Hashem Al-Ghaili | Facebook


Human development and birth




fb.watch


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no sé de qué hablas, pero parece interesante. explícate .



Estaba contestando a otro y le tendrás en el ignore y no me extraña.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

somos descendientes de primates , de musarañas , de reptiles , anfibios y peces que tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos 

nuestra bioquímica nos recompensa por las acciones que nos llevan a sobrevivir y reproducirnos .

Sólo las sociedades degeneradas y corrompidas donde la droga reemplaza a nuestro determinismo biológico son las que no tienen hijos o los abortan. 


La especie humana a diferencia de las cebras por ejemplo , nuestros bebés nacen muy desvalidos y por lo tanto la absoluta dependencia de su madre durante varios meses incapacita a la mujer para poder valerse por sí misma y necesita la ayuda imprescindible del macho . 

Dicho de otra manera, todos aquellos machos humanos que abandonaban a su hembra, sus crías morían . sólo sobrevivimos los hijos de los padres que cuidaban a ambos y por lo tanto de su genética. 












Mamás del reino animal con sus crías a cuestas


En el reino animal, la maternidad es muy importante para algunas especies. Las hembras cuidan a sus bebés de tal forma, que las llevan a cuestas hasta que son suficiente maduras para movilizarse por sí mismas. Las imágenes son sorprendentes y nos demuestran cuán parecidos somos a estas ...




mascotadictos.com













9 padres del reino animal que conmueven por la forma en que cuidan a sus hijos


La devoción con que estos machos cuidan a sus crías, nos hace replantearnos el estereotipo del animal que "se aparea y se olvida de su prole". Si bien ser buen o mal padre es un juicio cultural ajeno al reino animal, estos padres son capaces de darnos una buena lección de entrega.




eldefinido.cl


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

__





Rituales de una adolescente africana antes de casarse . Rígida moral en las tribus reflejo del estilo de vida de nuestros antepasados .


No trate de debatir con el bot ese, ni siquiera le han actualizado el algoritmo de puntuar, imagine el caso que le va a hacer xD Su función es que asociemos el tradicionalismo con sociedades asquerosas llenas de mandriles, niggers y moscas para que abracemos el transchuminismo. Lo que han...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

> unaburbu dijo:
> PERO CUANDO ENTRA LA POLLA BIEN QUE NO LA RECHAZA COMO INTRUSO.



si, claro que la rechaza . la naturaleza ha dispuesto drogar a las hembras con " placer " para que acepten el ataque a su cuerpo !

El sexo no lo hemos inventado los españoles de esta generación . Lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las babosas . Los humanos ( los vertebrados ) descendemos de las anémonas , luego vinieron las babosas , peces , anfibios , reptiles , mamíferos . Pero en esencia somos el mismo esquema .

El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua.
El placer que siente un pez es infinitamente mayor que el que siente un humano , puesto que ese shock es fundamental para su supervivencia.

*La babosa hermafrodita que apuñala a su pareja cuando copula - BBC News Mundo*
Científicos descubrieron un comportamiento traumático de la babosa marina durante el apareamiento. Tras comenzar la cópula, estas babosas apuñalan en la cabeza a su pareja para inyectar químicos que cambian su conducta.




www.bbc.com

el semen es atacado por los ácidos vaginales como si fuese una infección.

Para que suceda el embarazo debe apuntarse bien a la entrada del útero , que es el único lugar del cuerpo de la mujer acogedor.
Es muy grave la eyaculación en el recto , es el semen y no supuestos virus lo que destroza el sistema inmunitario lo que le han venido a llamar SIDA.
Con la eyaculación en esa parte final del tracto digestivo, se absorbe todo el viroma del " atacante " . quizás si la persona que accede a hacer esas arriesgadas prácticas para la salud , tiene un sistema inmune fuerte, podrá resistir, pero todo es circunstancial .

El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .

*TELEGONÍA : El semen del primer macho " fecunda " óvulos inmaduros de la mujer y dejarán su genética en los hijos del siguiente macho*
Increíble: tu hijo puede parecerse a tu ex y no a tu actual pareja - Enamorando.me Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad) Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

> asakopako dijo:
> Yo sólo me creo cosas de esas si me las confirma @ATARAXIO
> 
> Máxima autoridad foril en lo relativo a preñeces. Luego es vegano pero se le perdona.



para entender estos procesos conviene desprenderse del antropocentrismo cartesiano .

Si bien es cierto que aprovechan la biología para implantar ideología y que el relato del mangina es bastante tendencioso ...

*Mangina es un acrónimo de man y vagina (hombre y vagina).
*
El mismo proceso que sufre una hembra humana, lo tiene también una gorila o cualquier hembra de cualquier mamífero placentado.

Que las hembras evolucionaran a que el huevo eclosionase dentro de su vientre fue un gran avance . Todavía están ahí los animales que ponen huevos , las aves , reptiles , anfibios , peces ( todos parientes nuestros ) . Y el ornitorrinco , que siendo un mamífero , es un fósil viviente de como fue esa evolución.

también los marsupiales ( canguros y otros ) que fue el siguiente paso. El embrión sale de la vagina y escala por el pelo hasta entrar en el marsupio donde se aferra a un pezón durante meses.

las crías de los humanos nacen sin terminar la gestación . de alguna manera somos marsupiales y los bebés deben permanecer aferrados a la teta durante los primeros meses . Nada de chupete o biberón . TETA !

*nacemos prematuros . Al tener un cerebro tan grande no podríamos salir por la vagina ni la pelvis que evolucionó para caminar sobre dos piernas*
edito para resumir el concepto : Nacemos prematuros , 9 meses antes de lo que deberíamos nacer para ser igual que los chimpancés . Al evolucionar para caminar sobre dos piernas el esqueleto se modificó y la pelvis de las hembras humanas dificultan mucho el parto. al evolucionar para tener un...


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

TVE: "DURANTE EL EMBARAZO EL CUERPO DE LA MADRE RECONOCE COMO UN 'INTRUSO' AL FETO POR CONTENER ADN DEL PADRE"


Como no, tenia que decirnoslo un modernillo mariquita gafitas. Que asco Dios.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

> asakopako dijo:
> Yo sólo me creo cosas de esas si me las confirma @ATARAXIO
> 
> Máxima autoridad foril en lo relativo a preñeces. Luego es vegano pero se le perdona.



no soy vegano . No soy tonto . la carne está tirada de precio y es un buen alimento . Yo me he criado en una granja y he presenciado la matanza de cerdos y otros animales infinidad de veces . Mis conclusiones parten de mis vivencias personales apoyadas por infinidad de fuentes .

*Soy compasivo con el sufrimiento animal, puesto que para mi ( y para cualquier persona decente ) no hay ninguna diferencia con el sufrimiento humano . lo mismo le duele a un perro el pinchazo de una aguja que a una persona.*

Los animales que nacen para ser comidos por humanos , viven una vida que nada tienen que ver con lo que tienen programado en su mente.
Un cerdo , que es un jabalí mutado, nace con la intención de correr por los montes , sentir el sol y la lluvia , hozar buscando comida , huir de los depredadores , buscar pareja, luchar con otros machos , tener crías ... VIVIR !!!

Los cerdos ( por ejemplo ) hacinados entre sus excrementos durante su penosa y corta vida sin llegar a ver ni el monte ni la tierra que su instinto les promete , se sienten desdichados cada minuto de sus vidas. Ya no es sólo los golpes , dormir malamente en suelos de cemento llenos de mierda y meados , estar enjaulados sin libre albedrío , transportarlos a tumbos durante horas torturados de calor , miedo y sed hacia el matadero ...es su angustia de vivir.

si un cerdo pudiese comunicarse con los humanos les diría *¿ para qué me habéis traído a la vida si sólo he venido a sufrir ? ¿ qué es esto que me ha tocado vivir ?*


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2022)

a


La extraordinaria capacidad que tiene la especie humana de acumular grasa alrededor de su cuerpo, es similar a las jorobas de los camellos.

Son reservorios de nutrientes que permite pasar largos periodos de hambruna , que fueron lo normal durante decenas de miles de años.

Nuestros antepasados vivían en desiertos helados durante la glaciación . Apenas había comida , pero cuando conseguían matar a un bisonte , comían hasta reventar , puesto que la carne a los 3 días empezaba a pudrirse.

Sólo sobrevivían aquellos individuos capaces de engordar fácilmente , como les pasa a los osos antes de " hibernar " .

Las gordas eran el referente deseable puesto que podrían criar a sus hijos amamantándolos aún sin nada que comer.

Por el contrario las flacas se morían de hambre a los pocos días y con ella el bebé que siempre tenían colgado de una teta y los otros hijos pequeños al faltarles la madre que les pudiese cuidar y proteger.

Los hombres aún siendo buenos padres , su función era ir de caza , atacar otros poblados y defender el propio , no se podían en cargar de niños huérfanos. No era tan importante la supervivencia de los hombres , su función fecundadora era algo muy puntual ( una vez cada 3 años ) por lo tanto muy pocos hombres podían fecundar a muchas mujeres. Que el coito ocupacional, como pasatiempos fuese algo habitual , era como rascarse la espalda unos a otros o quitarse piojos , al ser un acto estéril no tiene ninguna relevancia en la evolución ni la genética.

las hembras entre los 9 meses de embarazo y los dos años de lactancia, no ovulan , evidentemente.
Las españolas contemporáneas , al no tener hijos , entran en celo todos los meses , 10 días después de la regla. todas nuestras antepasadas quedaban preñadas en cada periodo fértil puesto que el sexo era muy frecuente y siempre había candidatos disponibles .

La regla todos los meses , es algo antinatural que nunca sucedió en nuestra especie. Es una de las razones del constante comportamiento histérico de las españolas que han venido a llamar feminismo .

Nuestros antepasados neandertales vivían en familias o unidades reproductivas de un macho con varias hembras , muy parecido a los gorilas o los esquimales que son los humanos con más genes neandertales . Precisamente los indígenas sudamericanos , mexicanos en concreto , es la población más gorda del mundo , porque son descendientes de esquimales que atravesaron el estrecho de Bering . 

sin embargo nuestros antepasados los negros, vivían en poblados puesto que en África había comida por todos lados . Me refiero a los cereales , las semillas de las hierbas que crecían en las inmensas sabanas y que las mujeres recolectaban y molían con dos piedras ( por eso siguen haciendo trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios como cajeras de supermercado o líneas de montaje ) , también recolectaban raíces , bayas , insectos , carroñas . Los hombres iban de caza en grupos de 5 , por eso 4 es el número de amigos habitual , el resto son conocidos . Un grupo más numeroso hacía demasiado ruido y espantaba a las presas además eran más a repartir .

Ahí, en esas dos formas incompatibles de vivir la vida , podemos vislumbrar el eterno conflicto entre la familia y el gregarismo , que ha recibido múltiples nombres a lo largo de la historia y ahora se llama comunismo. 

Lo que sucede realmente es que al ser híbridos de neandertales y negros , en unas personas se manifiesta más claramente el comportamiento familiar y en otras el comportamiento de grupo , de tribu que no establece lazos afectivos tan intensos y permanentes con sus familiares. 


como las agrupaciones de animales , siempre están compuestas por hembras . Los machos solían pelear entre sí y causar conflictos , por eso se inventaban las guerras y focalizaban la ira permanente del macho humano, contra otros machos fuera del grupo .

Todo esto sigue en el instinto de los adolescentes actuales , cuando juegan de forma hipnótica con la play imaginando que están matando a enemigos de la tribu vecina.









El hombre más obeso del mundo es mexicano y pesa 500 kilos


La pesadilla de Juan Pedro comenzó cuando tenía 17 años y tuvo un accidente que dejó reducida su movilidad




www.diariosur.es
















los osos, técnicamente, no hibernan; lo que hacen es desarrollar una hipotermia superficial, que no es lo mismo, aunque pueda parecerlo. El animal de mayor tamaño que hiberna es la marmota alpina, que con sus cinco kilos de peso, se encuentra muy lejos de las grandes masas propias de los osos.

Los camellos pueden sobrevivir en zonas áridas porque pueden pasar días sin comer ni beber gracias a que su

Los *camellos* y dromedarios acumulan en sus *jorobas* de 15 a 20 kg de gliceroles y fosfolípidos con más de un 60% de ácidos grasos saturados -o insaturados como el oleico.
Así que, a razón de 8,2 litros por kilo, son capaces de generar hasta alrededor de 150 litros de agua.

*Reservas de agua en la grasa*

Las reservas de triacilgliceroles tienen como función proporcionarles energía y calor mediante la oxidación de sus ácidos grasos, pero también agua pese a que los almacenes grasos están exentos de este componente como tal. Esto se debe a que en los procesos del catabolismo de las moléculas energéticas se genera “agua metabólica”.

Se estima que 1 g de glúcidos produce 0,56 g de agua, 1 g de proteínas produce 0,40 g de agua y 1 g de grasa aproximadamente el mismo peso de agua (1,07 g).


camellos y dromedarios que tienen importantes depósitos grasos en sus jorobas (de 15 a 20 kg de triacilgliceroles con ácidos grasos saturados).


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2022)

La Prueba más contundente de que las mujeres españolas son esterilizadas a través de la ingeniería social en la llamada educación secundaria, es que las moras y las gitanas, que pasan de todo eso, siguen siendo mujeres normales, es decir madres y esposas.


la llamada adolescencia, es una etapa crítica de la vida en la que las mujeres normales de otros países y nuestras antepasadas se casaban y tenían su primer hijo, pasada esa edad y superados los 23 años sin haber tenido el primer hijo la mente cambia , se convierten en solteronas aunque tengan parafilias sexuales estériles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2022)

La gran revolución conceptual de nuestro tiempo , similar a lo que supuso Darwin con el origen de las especies y su evolución , es que la diferencia entre los humanos y los animales es mucho menor de lo que se supone. Ni los llamados animales son tan tontos , pues no podrían sobrevivir, ni los humanos son tan listos. Los individuos no tienen ningún mérito en la construcción de la sociedad que nos ha tocado vivir. La disfrutamos de la misma manera que las mascotas pueden dormir en el sofá y tener comida a disposición sin tener que cazarla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

> Catalinius dijo:
> En eso llevas razón, la gente no sabe tener hijos y educarlos y criarlos responsablemente.



se llama ausencia de instinto maternal, algo que saben hacer cualquier hembra de cualquier especie excepto las que han sido criadas a biberón por humanos.

Para los bebés la leche es imprescindible para el crecimiento de su cuerpo , pero el abrazo de su madre y estar pegado al pezón es imprescindible para el crecimiento de su mente.

Las conexiones neuronales en esa etapa son las más importantes de la vida . Se están creando las estructuras y los andamios que conformarán nuestro carácter , temperamento e identidad como especie.

En las guarderías están criando zombis con parafilias


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

“Somos monos, no venimos del mono” Juan Luis Arsuaga , paleoantropólogo, dixit


No puedo creer que haya gente normal, que sepa leer y que crea en dios. Y Newton,entre otros muchos sabios de la antiguedad, no podia creer que hubiera gente atea 32. El ateísmo es tan sin sentido y odioso a la humanidad que nunca tuvo muchos profesores. 38. Me basta con examinar una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

*los bebés humanos nacen antes de tiempo porque no podrían salir por la pelvis de la mujer al evolucionar para andar sobre dos piernas . somos marsupiales .

somos fetos de mono *


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)

La neotenia y otros trucos de la antropogénesis.


¡Fíjate!, un humano viejuno se parece más a un chimpacé jovencito que a uno viejuno. Cosas de la neotenia. ¿Alguna vez te has preguntad...




latribu-pilar.blogspot.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## asakopako (11 Feb 2022)

Te voy a escribir algo para que no sea toda la página mensajes tuyos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2022)

__





Pareja de delgaduchos comiendo chetos.


yo no como cheetos teniendo risketos, no me jodas. Lo patrio manda. Yo prafere putatas fretas, amego.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2022)

Aunque las babosas terrestres y los humanos descendemos del mismo ser ancestral, nosotros, los descendientes de los peces , anfibios, reptiles y primates , hemos sufrido mayor transformación aunque en muchos aspectos seguimos siendo lo mismo.



El cortejo que se manifiesta en todas las especies incluidos los humanos, no es más que la manifestación de un impulso primario que consistía en la lucha entre dos individuos hermafroditas para convertir a uno de ellos en el gestante y por lo tanto condicionar su vida mientras que el otro seguía libre buscando a quien inseminar.



La asombroso baile de las babosas marinas cuando inician esa lucha, es posible porque viven en el agua y eso les permite tal coreografía con esa agilidad, sin embargo cuando evolucionaron para vivir en la tierra, se convirtieron en un trozo de ser vivo adherido a las plantas por sus babas que le incapacitaba para un eficaz desempeño del acto fisiológico de inyectar al otro y al tiempo evitar ser inyectado.



De ahí que desarrollaran quedar suspendidos en el aire unidos a una rama a través de un cordón de mucosidad. Siguen los patrones de las babosas marinas pero adaptados a un nuevo ecosistema.

























La babosa hermafrodita que apuñala a su pareja cuando copula - BBC News Mundo


Científicos descubrieron un comportamiento traumático de la babosa marina durante el apareamiento. Tras comenzar la cópula, estas babosas apuñalan en la cabeza a su pareja para inyectar químicos que cambian su conducta.




www.bbc.com













Las dificultades del apareamiento animal bajo el agua


La posición y el ángulo de aproximación ayudan a facilitar el apareamiento en el agua para estos veloces delfines manchados del Atlántico.




www.nationalgeographic.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2022)

Las verdaderas razones por las que el parto humano es tan doloroso y peligroso - BBC News Mundo


Hay una idea establecida de que esto se debe a que los humanos caminamos sobre dos piernas, lo que hizo las pelvis cada vez más estrechas, pero nuevas investigaciones sugieren que esta no es toda la historia.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2022)

Nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas , de las que descendemos , son hermafroditas . Cuando se encuentran pelean para evitar que clave su dardo seminal en su cuerpo y al tiempo procurar ser el primero en clavarlo . El que es inseminado pierde, puesto que el que ha hecho de macho puede seguir su camino esparciendo su semilla a la siguiente incauta.

De esa lucha surgió después el cortejo de los peces y del resto de los animales todos ellos parientes nuestros .



Ese baile de discoteca haciéndose el chulo , es la danza tribal dando vueltas alrededor de la hoguera . Quien toma el mando es el cerebro de la babosa que todavía sigue ahí en el núcleo accumbens.



La evolución fue moldeando todo eso en cada especie para que pudiese funcionar , dicho de otra manera sólo sobreviven aquellas especies que han sabido encontrar un buen método para reproducirse y criar a sus hijos .



El truco es la bioquímica , es decir drogar a la víctima con placer para que se deje torturar . El placer y el dolor están muy vinculados de hecho es casi lo mismo , por eso existe el sadomasoquismo . Si cuando te rascas te da placer , realmente estás dañando a la piel , la estás arañando . Prueba a rascarte ahora sin que te pique y notarás que es incómodo y doloroso . Somos esclavos de nuestra bioquímica que nos dirige como marionetas.





No es casualidad que las mujeres hayan comprado como locas el libro 50 sombras de grey y que la película fuese un éxito entre las mujeres .



La aplicación que se pone en funcionamiento en el cerebro de las mujeres cuando se inicia el sexo, las dirige para que se dejen vaciar . Es un procedimiento que debería ser doloroso e incómodo pero la potente bioquímica les hace sentir lo contrario . Es como si inyectasen morfina antes de una operación.

Se entiende mejor si lo comparamos con las personas anoréxicas . Las personas normales sentimos placer al comer , sobre todo si tenemos hambre . Saciar esa ansia nos hace sentir bien y felices , pero las personas anoréxicas tienen un problema con la dopamina a la hora de comer y ven las cosas tan cual son :



Trozos de cadáveres de animales en descomposición que tienen que triturar con sus muelas un buen rato y mezclarlo con babas hasta que ese bolo de carroña es enviado al estómago para desintegrarse y una parte de ese animal pasar a ser parte de nosotros y el resto echarlo por el agujero de abajo . Realmente seguimos siendo un tubo como las babosas con un agujero de entrada y otro de salida .


----------



## Sunwukung (2 May 2022)

te quedas demasiado en la química, deberías ascender al nivel de la energía, lee sobre las artes de la alcoba, el método karezza y demás, puede que se trastoque tu visión del sexo 180°.

El sexo más pleno no es una lucha en absoluto, es todo lo contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> te quedas demasiado en la química, deberías ascender al nivel de la energía, lee sobre las artes de la alcoba, el método karezza y demás, puede que se trastoque tu visión del sexo 180°.
> 
> El sexo más pleno no es una lucha en absoluto, es todo lo contrario.



Al margen de los primeros polvos de cuando se conoce a alguien por primera vez , el sexo de mantenimiento en la pareja a lo largo de los años es un simple ritual, en el mejor de los casos 3 minutos el sábado por la noche, que se hace con la luz apagada pensando en otras personas.

La inmensa mayoría de la gente soporta a su pareja porque sabe que no tienen ninguna mejor opción y le tienen miedo a la soledad.


----------



## skan (3 May 2022)

Yo soy sietemesino


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> Yo soy sietemesino



los bebés muy prematuros y que pasan mucho tiempo en incubadoras en vez de en los brazos de su madre ....

¿ qué tal te va en la vida ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

https://es.sanroeducare.com/infanticide-drives-female-promiscuity-page-719200




Entre los mamíferos, los testículos grandes son un signo de una especie con antecedentes de machos que no tienen reparos en matar a los bebés de sus competidores.

Un estudio de más de 200 mamíferos, desde ratones hasta leones, revela que en especies donde el infanticidio es frecuente, las hembras dificultan que los machos sepan qué bebé matar al aparearse con muchos machos diferentes durante la misma temporada. El estudio también encuentra que el antepasado de todos los grandes simios, incluidos los humanos, probablemente cometió infanticidio.

El infanticidio está muy extendido entre los mamíferos. Los leones lo hacen, los chimpancés, muchos lémures de aspecto adorable lo hacen. ¿Por qué? Una de las principales teorías es que los machos matan a los hijos engendrados por otros machos porque libera a las hembras para que tengan su propia descendencia, perpetuando sus propios genes en lugar de los de sus competidores.

Para probar esto en un gran modelo evolutivo, Dieter Lukas de la Universidad de Cambridge y Elise Huchard de la Universidad de Montpellier en Francia elaboraron una enorme base de datos de comportamientos encontrados en más de 200 especies de mamíferos y los mapearon en el árbol genealógico de los mamíferos.

La pareja confirmó que el infanticidio era más frecuente en especies que vivían en grupos donde unos pocos machos dominantes monopolizan el derecho a aparearse con las hembras del clan, y su mandato como principal donante de esperma es breve.

“Los machos no logran permanecer dominantes por mucho tiempo, así que cuando pueden aparearse con las hembras, necesitan hacerlo lo más rápido posible”, explica Huchard. "No les conviene esperar a que las hembras terminen de criar a los bebés". Matar bebés, en este caso, es una forma eficaz de acelerar la recuperación de las hembras lactantes hasta la fertilidad.

“El estudio confirma que el infanticidio no es algo curioso causado por humanos que invaden el territorio animal, es una táctica masculina para mejorar sus oportunidades de apareamiento”, dice Kit Opie de University College London.

El árbol también reveló que el infanticidio probablemente prevalecía en el antepasado común de todos los grandes simios. El comportamiento sigue vivo en chimpancés y gorilas, aunque los bonobos, orangutanes y, afortunadamente, los humanos han perdido el rasgo.

*Respuesta promiscua*
A ningún animal le gusta que maten a su bebé, entonces, ¿cuál es la defensa? Un estudio reciente de primates descubrió que desarrollaron la monogamia temprano como respuesta al infanticidio.

Pero en el árbol de mamíferos más grande, Lukas y Huchard encontraron indicios de otro truco, en forma de un vínculo muy fuerte entre el infanticidio y el tamaño de los testículos. Los machos pertenecientes a especies que cometen infanticidio con frecuencia desarrollan bolas grandes.

“Se sabe desde hace mucho tiempo que el tamaño de los testículos refleja el número de parejas sexuales que tienen las mujeres”, dice Huchard. El gran tamaño testicular de los machos en las especies que cometen infanticidio sugiere que las hembras son más promiscuas, apareándose con varios machos antes de dar a luz a sus crías.

Además, al estudiar su árbol evolutivo, el equipo descubrió que los testículos grandes tendían a evolucionar después de que había aparecido el infanticidio y seguían haciéndose más grandes con el tiempo. Esto sugiere que cuando los mamíferos machos comienzan a matar a los bebés, las hembras responden apareándose con muchos machos diferentes durante la misma temporada, lo que obliga a los machos a competir con los espermatozoides. Los machos desarrollan testículos más grandes para producir más esperma, pero tampoco saben cuál es el bebé. Como resultado, el infanticidio se vuelve contraproducente: siempre existe el riesgo de que acaben con su propio acervo genético.

Y es una respuesta que funciona. Huchard y Lukas descubrieron que el infanticidio se puede perder en especies donde los testículos han crecido. Los bonobos, por ejemplo, parecen haber perdido el infanticidio desde que se separaron de los chimpancés.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

¿ por qué los hombres no tienen el derecho de abortar a su hijo ?


Eso es porque vivimos en un mundo machista y patriarcal... roto2 Si la mujer no quiere al bebé, puede matarlo libremente Si el hombre no quiere si bebé y lo único que quiere es desentenderse, a joderse, la ley le obliga. Que se joda y apechugue. No haber follado, que follar tiene sus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al margen de los primeros polvos de cuando se conoce a alguien por primera vez , el sexo de mantenimiento en la pareja a lo largo de los años es un simple ritual, en el mejor de los casos 3 minutos el sábado por la noche, que se hace con la luz apagada pensando en otras personas.
> 
> La inmensa mayoría de la gente soporta a su pareja porque sabe que no tienen ninguna mejor opción y le tienen miedo a la soledad.



Pues no seas la inmensa mayoría.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

> Loignorito dijo:
> Perdón por salirme del tema del hilo, pero el hombre NO DESCIENDE DEL MONO. Se pretende que así es dada las similitudes, y partiendo de que supuestamente las especies transmutan en otras. Pero nunca se ha encontrado ese eslabón perdido tan n/ecesario para justificar tal afirmación especulativa. Los hechos son que existen primates. También que existieron seres antropomorfos que parecen estar entre unos y otros. Lo que no se ha demostrado, es que nosotros provengamos de estos, es una TEORÍA ¿Y si es al revés? ¿y si esos seres antropomorfos provienen de una degeneración del hombre? incluso de mezclas, quimeras creadas en la antigüedad, sea por mano del hombre (civilizaciones avanzadas perdidas) o por efectos de la radiación solar en épocas donde el campo magnético degenera y se invierten los polos.
> 
> Lo único cierto es que restos de seres antropomorfos se han hallado muy pocos, poquísimos. Y no aparece el famoso eslabón perdido, como dije antes.
> ...



Es desconcertante que personas aparentemente cultas como tú puedan decir tal cantidad de chorradas.

Al margen de que la genética demuestra sin la menor duda de que somos monos y sólo hay que vernos ...

¿ qué es eso del eslabón perdido ? ¿ acaso no ves más parecido entre un chimpancé y un humano que entre un galgo y un bulldog siendo la misma especie ?

NO DESCENDEMOS DE LOS MONOS PORQUE SOMOS FETOS DE MONO . Descendemos de las musarañas / los reptiles/anfibios/peces/anémonas y bacterias.

Tú has sido " una bacteria " en los testículos de tu padre y luego has formado el primer organismo pluricelular en el pequeño mar que fue el útero de tu madre. Allí has sido pez y el resto de animales que forman parte de tí y que conforman lo que eres y lo que sientes.


----------



## skan (17 Jul 2022)

A los 7 mese los bebés son totalmente viables.
Por lo tanto nacemos tarde.
Si naciesemos a los 18 meses seríamos más grandes y fuertes pero habríamos tenido 9 meses menos de experiencia en el mundo, nuestro cerebro se desarrollaría mucho menos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> A los 7 mese los bebés son totalmente viables.
> Por lo tanto nacemos tarde.
> Si naciesemos a los 18 meses seríamos más grandes y fuertes pero habríamos tenido 9 meses menos de experiencia en el mundo, nuestro cerebro se desarrollaría mucho menos.



Realmente no se sabe que hace que unos animales nazcan prematuros y otros formados. 
Mi hipótesis son los depredadores. 

Por ejemplo las aves se dividen por su forma de criar en nidífugos y nidícolas que viene siendo en los mamíferos como los animales que pueden ya correr al nacer como las cebras / gacelas / ñus ... y los que nacen en madrigueras como si fuesen fetos y necesitan de ambos padres para poder sobrevivir como puede ser el caso de los humanos y tantos otros.

Está el caso de los marsupiales que es un estado intermedio entre los animales que ponen huevos y los que paren sus hijos ya formados ( es decir que el huevo eclosiona dentro de la madre y ahí se desarrolla el feto. 

A veces se dice que nacer prematuro permite que esa especie desarrolle más inteligencia ... pero no lo tengo claro. 

Es indudable que los gansos - por ejemplo - que al nacer ya corretean y pueden comer por su cuenta son mucho más inteligente que otras aves que construyen nidos. 

Lo mismo pasa con los elefantes o los delfines que ya son " autosuficientes " al poco de nacer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

*Nacemos prematuros porque tenemos un cerebro muy grande y no podríamos salir por el canal de parto : exogestación y neotenia*




Mi hipótesis de la razón por la que el humano ha perdido el hueso del pene es la más lógica y racional .

El báculo es como un puñal que busca clavar de forma brusca el pene en el cuerpo de la hembra . En la competencia con otros machos no hay tiempo que perder . O se aprovecha el momento o viene otro y se la quita mientras está tanteando. Por lo tanto es una penetración violenta .

En los humanos , la hembra evolucionó para ser extremadamente promiscua y dejarse copular por todos los machos de la tribu .
Algo así como lo que sigue sucediendo con la llamada prostitución , donde los machos no se pelean ni compiten . Simplemente esperan su turno . Esta transformación del comportamiento sexual, supuso que nuestra especie no se haya extinguido como las otras 8 especies de humanos que se mataron con palos y piedras en la competencia por fecundar a las hembras.

A diferencia de otros primates donde los partos son mucho más sencillos , la especie humana al evolucionar para caminar sobre dos patas dificultó enormemente la salida del bebé por la pelvis y la vagina la cual tuvo que evolucionar haciéndose mucho más más grande .

Las vaginas son así para que puedan salir bebés cabezones ya que al problema de la marcha bípeda se sumó la necesidad de dar a luz bebés provistos de un cerebro voluminoso.

Los humanos tenemos el pene más gordo y largo de los primates para que encaje en esa cavidad desproporcionada.









*Báculo (hueso peneano) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org
.

*Por qué los humanos perdieron el hueso del pene*
El báculo es un hueso extraesquelético, y ha ayudado a los primates a ganar en el juego del apareamiento




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Los españoles se divorcian porque así se ha diseñado desde los órganos de poder . En la generación de nuestros padres y las anteriores no es que estuviese prohibido ... es que a nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza . De hecho que se muriese tu pareja ( que técnicamente es lo mismo que un divorcio ) era un drama y un trauma del que no se recuperaban nunca. Las mujeres se vestían de luto y no volvían a salir de casa. Esto ha sido así desde tiempo inmemorial . De hecho en la India las viudas se lanzaban vivas a la pira funeraria para arder con su marido " su vida ya no tenía sentido " .

Curiosamente Mahoma se casó con una viuda por su dinero . El tipo era listo. 
A los veinticinco años Mahoma se casó con la rica viuda *Jadicha*, de quien era criado; Jadicha le dio una hija, Fátima, además de una posición social más desahogada como un comerciante respetado en la ciudad. Cuando la viuda rica murió después de 25 años de monogamia ... entonces recuperó el tiempo perdido. 
De sus trece esposas y concubinas, solo dos le dieron hijos


Según la tradición islámica, los principales objetivos de los matrimonios de Mahoma se pueden dividir en cuatro


Ayudar a las viudas de sus compañeros.
Crear vínculos familiares entre él y sus compañeros (Mahoma se casó con las hijas de Abu Bakr y Umar, mientras que Ali y Uthman se casaron con sus hijas, por lo que tenía vínculos familiares con los cuatro primeros califas).
Difundir su mensaje uniendo diferentes clanes a través del matrimonio.
Aumentar su credibilidad y las fuentes para transmitir su vida familiar privada.

Pero en ningún caso para satisfacer la libido o la lascivia que no es más que una pulsión animal en la cual un individuo trata de acceder a una pareja potencial mediante el desarrollo de ciertas pautas etológicas. 
LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA han sido pecados capitales en todas las civilizaciones . Contener el apetito es lo principal que nos hace humanos sino seríamos como monos . En el budismo le llaman parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama. 

EL MATRIMONIO ES UNA FORMA DE CELIBATO puesto que pasada la luna de miel lo normal era que la mujer quedase embarazada y toda la atención emocional estaba dirigida al nacimiento del bebé y su desarrollo en los primeros años. El hombre se afanaba en construir un hogar para sus sucesivos hijos y poder ser respetado en la sociedad. 

La destrucción del concepto de familia es uno de tantos ataques de ingeniería social para conseguir el reemplazo de población el famoso plan kalergi que está sucediendo delante de nuestros ojos y a la gente le parece normal. 

Son infinitamente más divorcios de los que aparecen en las estadísticas puesto que si por ejemplo el futuro presidente Feijóo se separase de su concubina no entraría en esas estadísticas . Lo mismo Pablo Iglesias y tanta otra gente que son modelos sociales y que la gente imita.

El lema diario en todos los medios arengando a las mujeres a denunciar a su marido es la muestra más evidente de que la destrucción de la unidad reproductiva es algo institucionalizado. 

la bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) y no para formar un hogar como nuestros antepasados o los 8 mil millones de habitantes restantes del planeta donde le satanismo no se ha establecido. 

El feminismo es la deconstrucción de las españolas como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en estériles herramientas productivas generadoras de impuestos . Lo que en algunas épocas del imperio chino eran los eunucos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> @ATARAXIO
> 
> que es más elástica,una vagina humana o una vagina equina?



Mucho más las vaginas humanas !!! En proporción deben ser el agujero más grande de todas las hembras precisamente por lo que comenté de los bebés cabezones y la evolución estructural de la pelvis para caminar sobre dos piernas . 

Los penes de los humanos son gigantescos comparados con cualquier otro primate para poder encajar en tamaño agujero ! 
El pene del gorila en erección mide 3 centímetros. De hecho en reposo ni se le ve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Los humanos somos fetos de mono. 
La neotenia en los humanos fue una respuesta evolutiva para que los bebés pudiesen nacer prematuros ya que de otra manera no podrían salir por el canal del parto cuando los humanos evolucionaron para caminar sobre dos patas. El canal del parto se hizo estrecho y curvado . La vagina se hizo mucho más grande para que pudiesen salir los bebés cabezones . El pene tuvo que crecer para acoplarse a ese enorme hueco. ( los gorilas tienen un pene de 3 cm en erección ) 

Los chinos no sólo conservan los rasgos más infantiles en el cuerpo sino también en la mente. Son igual de caprichosos e irascibles y al igual que los niños , si tienen interés son como una esponja a la hora de aprender . A medida que nos vamos haciendo adultos perdemos esa capacidad, por eso nos cuesta tanto aprender un idioma nuevo por ejemplo. Un niño inglés de 3 años sabe hablar inglés mejor que un universitario español. 


Nacimiento en estado muy inmaduro, consecuencia de pelvis estrecha.
Enlentecimiento del desarrollo embrionario.
Aprendizaje muy largo.
*Causas hipotéticas de la bipedestación:*

Cuerpo con poco balanceo lateral. Eficaz en marchas prolongadas.
Posibilita ver más lejos. Facilita el escape de la predación.
Liberación de las manos para transporte de alimentos.
Expone menos superficie corporal al sol. Permite caminar en horas de más calor, y reduce la sudoración (ahorro de agua).









Neotenia en humanos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2022)

Las areolas básicamente son parches para proteger la piel de la baba del bebé cuando mama y también sirve para que el bebé focalice y centre su atención en el pezón para que le sea más fácil de localizar.

Es una especie de diana .

Es el mismo tipo de piel que existe en el ano y los genitales por las mismas razones fisiológicas que luego la mente ha convertido en algo erótico cuando realmente no es más que un trozo de anatomía.

ES EXTREMADAMENTE GRAVE para el desarrollo sexual de adulto que los bebés se alimenten con biberón y estén con el chupete todo el tiempo.
Y mucho más grave si el biberón se lo da un hombre ( es irrelevante que sea el padre , el bebé no lo sabe , sólo entiende de tetas de la madre )

¿ acaso a un bebé gorila lo amamantan los machos del grupo ?

No se extrañen de que en España en concreto y otros países degenerados que abandonan a sus bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías, luego haya tantas parafilias y la gente no quiera tener hijos. El origen está ahí .








Durante el embarazo y la lactancia se producen multitud de cambios en el cuerpo. Uno de ellos, muy habitual, se da en el pecho, que aumenta su tamaño. También se producen variaciones en los pezones. Las glándulas de Montgomery se aprecian mucho más. Su número varía mucho de unas mujeres a otras: pueden tener entre cuatro y veintiocho en cada areola.

Con la lactancia materna puede producirse sequedad en el pezón debido al desgaste y exposición al que se ve sometido. Por tanto, estas glándulas sebáceas que producen secreciones protegen la piel de esta zona que se ve muy expuesta en las tomas y mantienen el pezón lubricado y protegido, favoreciendo que la lactancia se desarrolle lo más cómodamente posible.

La vista del recién nacido es un sentido apenas desarrollado, por lo que la sustancia que segrega que sirve como pista olfativa para el bebé, le atrae y le ayuda a encontrar más fácilmente el pecho ya que estimula su apetito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2022)

Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .

Existimos porque evolucionamos para alimentarnos con las semillas de las hierbas que están por todos lados en la sabana :* los cereales.*
El trigo es una hierba . También porque aprendimos a aprovechar cualquier materia orgánica que no nos matase. Para descubrir las plantas que nos drogan, en el camino hubo muchos envenenamientos.

Las mujeres son más aptas para trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, porque durante decenas de miles de años su principal función, además de tener un bebé pegado a una teta, era moler semillas con dos piedras . Ese comportamiento impreso en la mente hace posible que existan cajeras de supermercado por ejemplo .

En la granja de mi abuelo todavía había un molino de piedra que todos suponían que era un incómodo sillón donde los niños a veces tomábamos el sol ... Hasta que un día descubrí el rodillo en la bodega y me di cuenta de lo que era. Por lo tanto todavía no hace mucho que vuestros abuelos vivían como los africanos que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra . El mundo actual es una distopía recién inventada.





















Ver archivo adjunto 1081335





















No somos depredadores . Ni tenemos garras ni colmillos para perseguir y cazar a las presas . Si alguien es tan ingenuo de suponer que los animales que son depredados esperan a que los cacen es que no entiende nada de como funciona el tema.
Los depredadores que son extremadamente ágiles y violentos tienen muchas crías porque cada vez que van a buscar comida se juegan la vida y muchos mueren. Si no tuviesen tantas crías se habrían extinguido .
Una gacela tiene dos afiladas lanzas que sabe utilizar con mucha destreza para defender su vida.


Incluso es difícil para un cazador con escopeta matar conejos y perdices .


----------



## Rael (8 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ser el alfa de un harem no dura mucho tiempo puesto que otros machos lucharán por quedarse con las hembras , por lo tanto cuando un macho “ *gana las elecciones*” debe apresurarse a engendrar lo más rápido posible



Eso me suena de algo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2022)

es un error suponer que los chimpancés adultos tienen la mandíbula proyectada hacia delante.
Lo que pasa es que al caminar a 4 patas la cara toma esa forma .

Los bebés de chimpancés como tienen que mamar y están en los brazos de sus madres, pasan la mayor parte del tiempo en vertical, igual que los humanos que somos fetos de chimpancés ( neotenia , adjunto el hilo sobre el tema )

El movimiento , el balanceo de los brazos de los humanos al caminar, son las 4 patas de un chimpancé caminando.

































*Nacemos prematuros porque tenemos un cerebro muy grande y no podríamos salir por el canal de parto : exogestación y neotenia*
Los humanos somos fetos de mono. La neotenia en los humanos fue una respuesta evolutiva para que los bebés pudiesen nacer prematuros ya que de otra manera no podrían salir por el canal del parto cuando los humanos evolucionaron para caminar sobre dos patas. El canal del parto se hizo estrecho y...
www.burbuja.info

*La cara humana y la de un chimpancé difieren por la expresión génica*
La cara de un chimpancé es bastante diferente a la de un ser humano, a pesar del hecho de que los primeros son nuestros parientes más cercanos en el árbol de primates. Investigadores de la Escuela de Medicina de la Universidad de Stanford (EE UU) han identificado cómo podrían surgir esas...
www.agenciasinc.es
https://www.researchgate.net/figure...tremo-superior-a-craneo-humano_fig1_264725820


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2022)

Carlos Alcaraz el neandertal. Somos híbridos y por lo tanto lo que nos diferencia de los negros es de neandertal en diferentes porcentajes


Somos híbridos de neandertal. En cada persona hay más o menos cantidad de genética neandertal porque es algo muy aleatorio y circunstancial . Como híbridos, en unas personas se puede manifestar más que en otras . Algunas tienen el sistema inmunológico o los riñones de neandertal , otras el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué las mujeres ya no amamantan a sus bebés?


¿los progres están en contra de dar de mamar? Mi impresión es la contraria, que son los que insisten que es lo mas natural, incluso algunas lo usan de argumento para rechazar la custodia al padre en caso de divorcio.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

*" lo más importante que he aprendido en la naturaleza , es el valor de la familia "*

Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente ( el que no fue presidente de España porque lo asesinaron )


A Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente , lo asesinaron porque pensaba presentarse a las elecciones y era previsible que arrasara , interrumpiendo el proceso de degeneración y aniquilación de la sociedad española , por lo menos de forma temporal.





*¿Fue asesinado Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente?*
Cuarto Milenio especula sobre que su muerte no fue a causa de un fortuito accidente aéreo.





www.libertaddigital.com


*La Audiencia Nacional abre una investigación para esclarecer las causas de la muerte de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente*
La Audiencia Nacional ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer las causas de...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

Desde que en la adolescencia descubrí un libro de Korand Lorenz donde hablaba de la impronta en los gansos, me pasé la vida investigando sobre este fascinante tema. Domestiqué infinidad de especies y todavía sigo aprendiendo cada día de su comportamiento , de su carácter y temperamento de cada individuo.

Los primeros días, semanas y meses de la vida de cualquier ser vivo, son determinantes y condicionarán el resto de su vida y su cosmovisión. Incluso su identidad como especie y sus impulsos naturales como el gusto por determinada comida o el instinto reproductivo a veces convertido en parafilias.

todas las crías reconocen a su madre de la misma manera que la madre reconoce a sus crías. A veces de forma fascinante como los pingüinos o las focas, que encuentran a su cría entre miles, pero no se equivocan : su genética está en juego.

¿ alguien se imagina a un gorila macho amamantando a un bebé ? es tan aberrante y antinatural porque entre otras cosas es imposible.
La invención del biberón y del chupete transformó para siempre esa última parte de la gestación que es el íntimo contacto del bebé humano con su madre . El hecho de que el bebé sea alimentado por personas que no son su madre es la causa de las parafilias y la pérdida del instinto maternal.


a veces la gente se olvida que somos un animal más y que respondemos ante los mismos estímulos y condicionantes.


Decía Angel Cristo :

" Puedes modular el carácter del tigre dependiendo del día que lo separes de su madre ; si lo quitas demasiado pronto será un gatito y no dará espectáculo, si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso . "


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

Muy resumido :

- Los humanos tenemos una dependencia muy larga con nuestras madres . Más de 3 años sin separarnos de ellas como sucede con elefantes, ballenas, rinocerontes, gorilas, chimpancés ...

- la lactancia inhibe la ovulación. La media de crías de una gorila o una africana o nuestras antepasadas ( en el mejor de los casos que no se muera ) son 6 crías a lo largo de su vida. Aunque copule, son coitos estériles porque la mujer mientras amamanta un bebé, no tiene la regla.

- las españolas al no tener hijos, ovulan cada mes ( tienen la regla cada mes ) que es completamente antinatural. Es decir, están en celo permanentemente y es la causa principal de su histerismo . No sólo por la alteración bioquímica que las obliga a la búsqueda desesperada del sexo ( con la finalidad de fecundarse ) sino que al no seguir los ciclos vitales, son como animales desubicados de su entorno natural encerrados en un zoo. 

- El deseo sexual en las mujeres es un dolor, es un ansia como el hambre o la sed. Es un impulso del comportamiento programado para que hagan algo vital para el individuo y el conjunto de la especie, que es la reproducción . Es una urgencia porque la vida es un suceso breve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2022)

A los occidentales se les ha emborrachado e inducido a drogarse con nicotina, porque les hace abstraerse del mundo que les ha tocado vivir y de esa manera pueden ser usados como esclavos . 

Para que se entienda mejor, es una especie de recompensa o refuerzo positivo como se les da a los animales de circo o que son usados para el trabajo. 

Al tiempo, a los animales esclavizados tienen que tener presente la fusta o el látigo. En las vacas que se usaban para tirar el arado o el carro , siempre se llevaba un palo, aunque pocas veces se les atizaba ya que ellas entendían la amenaza. 

Esa amenaza es el cristo crucificado . Es un recordatorio permanente de lo que te puede pasar si no entras por el aro. 

Los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas, son de lejos la forma de vida más distópica de cuantas existe o existió. Sin duda se han hecho más progresos en lo material, no podría ser de otra forma al tener tantos esclavos perdiendo de vivir su vida para beneficio de otros, pero se ha dejado de lado el sentido real de lo que significa estar vivo.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Nov 2022)

luismarple dijo:


> Una guardería no es un internado. Creo que por ley la criatura no puede estar más de seis horas.



Pues no tardarán en ampliar un horario tan machista.



luismarple dijo:


> Y si comparas con un año a los que se han quedado en casa con los que han ido a guardería, los de la guarde les mean en la cara. Son mucho más listos, tienen más habilidades sociales, se adaptan mucho mejor a todo tipo de situaciones y los otros son unos torpes, enmadrados, apollardados que no saben tratar con otros niños.
> 
> Una amiga mía profesora siempre comenta que el primer día de clase de primero de infantil te puede decir de un vistazo qué alumnos han ido a guarde y cuales no.



Eso es cierto, pero no es incompatible con lo que dice ATARAXIO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues no tardarán en ampliar un horario tan machista.
> 
> Eso es cierto, pero no es incompatible con lo que dice ATARAXIO.



les falta lo más importante : El instinto de reproducción .

Su vida de adultos serán parafilias como demuestra el comportamiento de los españoles. 

Por lo tanto, aunque hayan aprendido habilidades estúpidas que no sirven para nada y que en breve superarán los criados por sus madres, serán los últimos de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.

Los africanos no solo se comerán a bocados a los europeos ( que les falta calle ) sino que serán los padres de la próxima generación como estamos viendo mientras los europeos se dan por el culo o eyaculan en condones en vez de fecundar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues no tardarán en ampliar un horario tan machista.
> 
> Eso es cierto, pero no es incompatible con lo que dice ATARAXIO.





luismarple dijo:


> Una guardería no es un internado. Creo que por ley la criatura no puede estar más de seis horas.
> 
> Y si comparas con un año a los que se han quedado en casa con los que han ido a guardería, los de la guarde les mean en la cara. Son mucho más listos, tienen más habilidades sociales, se adaptan mucho mejor a todo tipo de situaciones y los otros son unos torpes, enmadrados, apollardados que no saben tratar con otros niños.
> 
> Una amiga mía profesora siempre comenta que el primer día de clase de primero de infantil te puede decir de un vistazo qué alumnos han ido a guarde y cuales no.




Para que se entienda bien, los elefantes de circo saben trucos como los niños de guardería, pero no podrían sobrevivir en la selva donde llevan millones de años sus congéneres y seguirán muchos años más.

Los elefantes de circo y cualquier otro animal fuera del ecosistema al que pertenece y desnaturalizados ( como los españoles ) serán los últimos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Nov 2022)

Neotenia de Xi Jinping que parece un bebé gigante comparado con Biden. fotos de su reunión de hoy.


meparto: Dentro del melón está @M. Priede dirigiendo el cotarro:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Todo se entiende mejor si imaginamos como fue la vida durante decenas de miles de años.

-Es indudable que los humanos formaban unidades reproductivas por la dependencia que tienen los bebés, de hecho somos " marsupiales".

-Las mujeres no se separaban de su bebé durante meses incluso años, incapacitándolas para sustentarse y protegerse en gran medida puesto que llevaban un bebé pegado en la teta, otro de tres años correteando a su alrededor, otro de 6 al que no perdía de vista y una hija de 9 ayudándole a cuidar de sus hermanos ( de ahí la obsesión de las niñas por las muñecas, además aprendían a ser madres para cuando llegase el momento a los 15 años ) .

- por lo tanto como en las aves nidícolas ( los que nacen en el nido ) y los animales de madriguera ( a diferencia de las cebras o las focas, por ejemplo) necesitaban de la imprescindible ayuda del macho para la supervivencia de la hembra y las crías. La naturaleza dispone de un imán bioquímico que vincula a las parejas y que los humanos llamamos amor y no es más que la activación de unas conexiones neuronales establecidas durante el periodo de lactancia entre el bebé y su madre. Son como caminos en la hierba que los años han tapado, pero el cortejo volvió a activar. " el apasionado beso de lengua durante los primeros encuentros sexuales, es el bolo alimenticio que con tanta ansiedad las crías de los pájaros y de los primates reciben de la boca de sus padres, de hecho la premasticación se sigue usando en las tribus africanas alternando con las tetas " . La gula y la lujuria cuando esta ansiedad es descontrolada.

- el gravísimo problema de una maternidad y lactancia tan larga y consecutiva es que las hembras dejan de ovular y por lo tanto al no estar en celo, como pasa con las leonas, las osas y otras hembras de primate... los machos se desesperan porque pueden pasar años sin sexo. Por lo tanto matan a las crías para provocar de nuevo la ovulación.

- las humanas evolucionaron para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y disponibles para cualquier macho que a cambio les ofreciese algunos recursos y protección . *Ahí nació la prostitución.* Mucho ojo es imprescindible el intercambio para darle sentido a ese ofrecimiento ya que el macho con el que está vinculada a cambio del contrato fijo, tiene disponibilidad total. Ese mecanismo para calmar las tensiones del grupo fue lo que nos permitió sobrevivir y no extinguirnos como el resto de las especies de humanos que se mataron entre sí en la lucha por las hembras.
¿ por qué siguen vivos los chimpancés ? porque las hembras son igualmente muy promiscuas y se dejan copular por todos los machos especialmente los bonobos. las crías no son tan dependientes como los humanos que nacemos con neotenia, es decir en estado fetal.
¿ por qué siguen vivos los gorilas ? porque sus luchas son a manotazos y no saben usar palos y piedras. Respetan la jerarquía de un macho alfa que se aísla con su harem de 4 hembras y ningún otro macho se entromete.

- la vinculación es algo diferente al deseo sexual.
Podemos vincularnos a los objetos, a las propiedades, a nuestro pueblo , a nuestro equipo de fútbol, a nuestras mascotas ... y no tiene nada que ver con el sexo.
Los clientes de las putas no son celosos de los anteriores ni de los siguientes . Ellos piensan en su momento y todo lo demás es indiferente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta . Sospecha cuando las más chaladas y deconstruidas son las españolas que son una ínfima minoría.
La población de cada país se comporta como diseñan en los despachos, en caso de España en despachos enemigos.


Los esquemas mentales , las soluciones de vida son las mismas en todas las especies para los mismos problemas.

No es que casualmente nos podamos ver reflejados en el comportamiento animal, es que no hay otras fórmulas .
Es la convergencia evolutiva. Los guacamayos o las cigüeñas se emparejan de por vida porque construir un nido gigante o en el agujero en un árbol es un laborioso esfuerzo al que no quieren renunciar por cambiar de pareja. Es el nido su nexo de unión. Las cigüeñas se reencuentran ahí cada año para iniciar una vez más el ciclo reproductivo. Si tuviesen que empezar de nuevo se les pasaba la temporada y las crías sin nacer.

*Para simplificar lo que está pasando en España*, en menos de una generación se impondrá el islam puesto que todas las treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. Por lo tanto la nueva población volverá a vivir como siempre fue porque no puede ser de otra manera.

Contarán durante generaciones como consiguieron la limpieza étnica sin necesidad de bombas y por supuesto prohibirán el feminismo como está prohibido el comunismo en los países que lo padecieron.

Ya no hay tiempo a una reacción social para reformar esta sociedad degenerada. Sin tener en cuenta los millones de españoles a los que han abducido para odiar a su país, no solo catalanes y vascos sino también izquierdistas y todas las sectas relacionadas, sin contar con todos estos desgraciados, para que los españoles se mantuviesen en su número , cada mujer debería tener lo menos TRES hijos para reemplazar a la madre y al padre, y a su tío el solterón gay y su tía la lesbiana feminista.

Y ESO NO VA A PASAR .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

*Que una mujer queme los mejores años de su vida ( una etapa que no vuelve atrás y que pasa muy rápido ) con un hombre sin estar casada, es mucho peor que trabajar sin contrato y sin ningún tipo de seguro para un empresario explotador.


El matrimonio viene de madre *y esa era su razón de ser. Una seguridad para la mujer que al ser para toda la vida, era como un contrato fijo. Lo peor que le puede pasar a una mujer, sobre todo su fue guapa y con capacidad de mantenerse por su cuenta, es quedarse sola a los treinta y tantos ( premenopáusica ) . Es posible que se junte a un vicioso que la use como un camello para tener la dopamina gratis, pero le quedan 40 años de vida y acabará con un gato como única familia. ¿ quién atiende a los desahuciados de la vida cuando tienen una enfermedad ? Yo veo a alguna de mis tías como se desviven por sus maridos a los que les han llegado los achaques . No me imagino que sería de esos hombres de no tener su apoyo.

Si una mujer con hijos y que vive amancebada se le muere el padre de los hijos, no cobrará la pensión de viudedad ni recibirá nada de su herencia. Tiene que ser muy tonta para no pone tierra por medio y buscar mejor opción


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *" lo más importante que he aprendido en la naturaleza , es el valor de la familia "*
> 
> Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente ( el que no fue presidente de España porque lo asesinaron )
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

> Ginko dijo:
> Interesante lo que dice Félix, pero se equivoca en ciertos aspectos por los prejuicios imperantes en la época, el ser humano no se convirtió en un cazador eficiente hasta hace unas pocas decenas de miles de años, en todo el periodo de evolución de los homínidos ancestros nuestros fueron carroñeros y caníbales, sobreviviendo principalmente gracias a la recolección, hasta el punto de que nuestro molde digestivo sigue siendo el de un primate vegetariano.



efectivamente.

Es gracias al fuego que el ser humano puede introducir carne en su dieta al hacer esa " predigestión " al cocinarla.

Si no fuese así sería imposible ..

1- cazar lo suficiente para sustentarse , no solo no tenemos garras ni colmillos ni velocidad para perseguir persas, sino que las presas huirían al verse perseguidas o simplemente se extinguirían pues no se reproducen " como en las granjas intensivas actuales ".

2- masticar la carne cruda como si fuésemos leones o lobos. Los carnívoros no mastican. Sus mandíbulas cortan la carne y la envían directamente al estómago que con sus potentes ácidos la disuelve. El humano mastica , por eso tenemos la mandíbula móvil y los mofletes , para mantener el bolo alimenticio mientras se tritura.

3- la carne cruda por el intestino humano se pudriría y produciría enfermedades muchas de las cuales padecemos y morirían muchos más occidentales si no fuese por la medicina . La diabetes por ejemplo es una enfermedad del tracto digestivo.

4- la muerte siempre fue un regulador de la población a cualquier edad, sobreviviendo solo los más fuertes, los más sanos, los más aptos de los que descendemos. Actualmente se asesinan millones de niños sanos en el vientre de sus madres alienadas y sin embargo obligan a seguir viviendo a humanos con enfermedades penosas que son una tortura diaria hasta que por fin la muerte les libera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

El Tirador dijo:


> Hola Ataraxio feliz Año 2023. Estaba pensando yo si las mujeres al " desconectar " más zonas cerebrales durante el coito .No desean entregarse al macho agresivo , es decir que su mayor placer sería ser invadidas totalmente.Pues esto es lo que nos ha creado la evolución.No justificaría eso el deseo de las mujeres por " los malotes " además del pretendido alfismo etc.Que piensas de esto?



el sexo es una lucha. Es una invasión al cuerpo de la hembra.

La evolución dispuso de drogar a las hembras para que se dejen fornicar . El deseo está muy relacionado con la tensión sexual. 

Las lesbianas como no sienten deseo por los penes ni por sus dueños, ven el coito tal como es . Una violación y trasladan sus temores al resto de las mujeres pensando que todas sienten lo mismo. 
Las lesbianas ven a los penes como puñales . De la misma manera que a un hombre heterosexual le parece inconcebible que le metan nada por el culo y menos la polla de otro. 
Por el contrario los gays pueden hacer cualquier parafilia por aberrante que sea, excepto introducir su pene en un vagina. Ese tabú mental es inexplicable, solo de pensarlo se le bajaría porque al no sentir el deseo lo ven tal como es. 

Para que se entienda mejor, es como las personas anoréxicas. Su problema es una descompensación sobre todo de la serotonina. NO SIENTEN PLACER AL COMER y para justificar su asco se inventan cuestiones estéticas . Es como si una lesbiana dijese que no le gustan los penes porque son feos ( que lo dicen ) , lo mismo que dicen los gays de los coños. 

Las personas anoréxicas ven en un buen filete de ternera, a un pobre animal que ha sido separado de su madre casi recién nacido, ha sufrido lo indecible y lo han llevado a un matadero dando tumbos donde lo mataron malamente. Una persona " normal " solo ve comida. 

Todo lo relacionado con el sexo es completamente animal, de hecho es nuestro núcleo accumbens el que toma el mando : nuestro cerebro animal. 
En el momento que entra el intelecto se convierte en un asqueroso ejercicio de gimnasia .
El deseo es bioquímica que droga al individuo para que haga unas actividades que serían inconcebibles si no estuviese en ese estado de hipnosis que llaman deseo o enamoramiento. 

No es casualidad que la puta mierda de 50 sombras de Grey fuese un best seller y un éxito la película ENTRE LAS MUJERES !!!

*Cincuenta sombras de Grey es un coñazo, un tostón, una novela sin ritmo, aburridísima, que da vueltas y vueltas para no llegar a ninguna parte o sí, bueno, para llegar a ese lugar que todo el mundo conoce desde el principio: el dormitorio y la mazmorra de él y, entre medias, ni una sola sorpresa, nada que descoloque o enriquezca al lector, nada que le divierta o le eleve, ni un atisbo de inteligencia o de brillantez, ni un solo hallazgo ni un solo matiz ni un solo cuestionamiento de la realidad, del mundo, de las relaciones humanas, de lo que sea. Nada de nada. Los personajes marean y marean la perdiz, huyen y se reencuentran, negocian absurdos contratos sobre si van a practicar fist fucking o no, y si ese fist fucking será anal, vaginal, o ambas cosas al mismo tiempo.*









Best sellers y fist fucking: el día que entrevisté a la autora de Cincuenta sombras de Grey


El fenómeno no había estallado aún en España aunque sí en medio mundo. De hecho, aquí ya se habían publicado algunos artículos. Yo había leído uno que




www.jotdown.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

el orgasmo es algo mental aunque se asocie a la penetración o frotar el clítoris.
De hecho nuestros antepasados los peces que fueron quienes lo inventaron, no tienen ni pene ni siquiera se frotan .

El orgasmo en las hembras humanas es un acto reflejo de cuando las hembras de los peces expulsaban los óvulos sincronizadas con el semen del macho. Era imprescindible esa sincronización porque sino el agua diluye el semen y no fecundaría los huevos.

Aún así el mecanismo es anterior . Es la lucha de nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas, que son hermafroditas, por intentar clavar una especie de pene en forma de aguijón. Quien pierde se convierte en hembra mientras el macho sigue buscando víctimas a las que fecundar.



Es un shock eléctrico inducido por la bioquímica y que se produce en el cerebro aunque creamos que se siente en los genitales.
Es como la satisfacción por beber cuando tienes mucha sed ¿ dónde se siente ? ¿ en el estómago, en la boca ? se siente en la mente.
La heroína funciona porque casualmente se parece a nuestra bioquímica.









Nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas son hermafroditas y luchan por ser el primero en clavar el pene. Quien pierde se convierte en hembra.


el sexo es una lucha. Por eso le llaman " tensión sexual " . El placer es un dolor reconvertido . El mismo placer que nos da rascarnos cuando nos pica , pero si no nos pica y nos rascamos, nos molesta. El deseo es un estado de hipnosis provocado por la bioquímica para que el individuo haga...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2023)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo creo que también han diseñado planes para ellos desde esos mismos despachos de ingenieria social que mencionas, solo que irán llegando a su debido tiempo, les urge más cortar el ingente consumo de recursos de Occidente.
> 
> 
> 
> Aprovecho el post y que has menconado la cantidad de mujeres que hay en el mundo para hacerte una pregunta que siempre me ha despertado una especial curiosidad, ¿qué tipo de "método" crees que podría tener la Madre Naturaleza para dividir de forma quasi perfecta los dos géneros en las distintas especies animales? sobre todo en la Humana que es la que realmente conozco, en el resto sé que hay más disparidad en algunas especies por diferentes motivos, pero en la humana es prácticamente 50/50 y eso me parece brutalmente interesante, porque para conseguir eso haría falta una especie de sincronización global en todo el planeta Tierra que eligiese los cromosomas adecuados para conseguir ese curioso equilibrio, y el "Principio de Fisher" no me convence en absoluto, me parece una auténtica chorrada para intentar explicar algo inexplicable.



La especie humana es polígama. Se sabe por el dimorfismo sexual : la diferencia de aspecto y tamaño entre el macho y la hembra. 
Igual que los gorilas. 

Se trataba de que un macho alfa sea el padre de la mayoría de los hijos de esa unidad reproductiva o tribu. 

Todas las hembras humanas existen para ser madres, pero los machos existen para competir entre sí y que solo los más fuertes, los más hábiles , los más inteligentes sean quienes engendran a las hembras, pues de los machos depende la evolución. 

Para evitar trifulcas entre los machos desesperados por las hembras, estas evolucionaron para tener sexo estéril con otros machos, de la misma manera que se rascaban la espalda o se buscaban piojos. Era una forma de pasar el rato y calmar tensiones. 
El ciclo reproductivo dura unos 3 años. Entre embarazo, y lactancia que inhibe la ovulación, cualquier actividad sexual es estéril.


En los días muy contados en los que nuestras antepasadas estaban realmente en celo con el óvulo esperando ser fecundado( las gorilas y las africanas tienen una media de 6 hijos a lo largo de su vida ) elegían bien con quien copular. Además tienen recursos para facilitar o dificultar que durante el coito el semen entre en el útero o se derrame en la vagina siendo atacado y destruido por los ácidos vaginales : la postura, el orgasmo ... comportamientos instintivos que las mujeres actuales aunque los notan no los saben explicar. Las nalgas son una barrera más para impedir la conexión entre el final de la uretra y la entrada del útero. 
El coito es a la vez un acto anticonceptivo y fecundador a criterio de la mujer. 

Cabe resaltar que las españolas al no tener hijos, están en celo permanentemente puesto que la regla todos los meses es antinatural . Ovular todos los meses y no embarazarse en ninguno lleva a las mujeres a estados de histeria casi permanente puesto que el deseo sexual es un dolor. Es una angustia como el hambre cuando necesitas comer, o la sed si necesitas beber. El deseo sexual en las mujeres es como la ansiedad del fumador por encender otro cigarro. Ese intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo que ha podido soportar de dolor emocional .

Grupos de machos solteros ( como pasa con gorilas, elefantes, cachalotes ... ) deambulaban cazando presas o guerreando con otras tribus y en esas actividades morían muchos , como sigue pasando ahora.

Las hembras se ayudaban entre sí cuidando, educando, vigilando, los hijos de sus amigas . 
Una colaboración que sigue existiendo en el ámbito laboral donde es raro que compitan . El jefe es el macho alfa, y ellas se comportan de forma sumisa y servil como está escrito en los genes.
A su vez las hijas incluso siendo muy niñas, ayudaban a la madre con sus hermanos, de ahí la obsesión de las niñas por las muñecas que son el esquema mental que tienen grabado en su mente ayudando a cuidar a sus hermanos pequeños.

Las elefantas, y hembras de gorilas o cachalotes forman grupos de hembras que incluso tienen relaciones sexuales entre ellas. Es asombroso ver a una hembra de cachalote introducir la aleta caudal de su amiga preferida en su vagina. Su amiga que hace las funciones de pareja, se turna también para amamantar a la cría . Es posible que este comportamiento de dos madres para una sola cría esté relacionado con la necesidad de defenderla de las orcas o que necesite más leche de lo que puede producir solo una. 

Cuidan a las crías entre todas y no admiten que se acerque ningún macho, incluso expulsan a los adolescentes. Eso mismo pasa en muchas otras especies de monos. 

Los machos de cachalote deambulan por el polo sur y solo se aventura puntualmente al encuentro de las hembras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

@Freedomfighter 

si te fijas en el bebé gorila que está amamantándose, su nariz plana se posiciona de tal forma que no se asfixie con el pecho casi plano de su madre. 

Por el contrario el bebé humano usa su nariz para empujar el pecho flexible de su madre y dejar espacio suficiente para que las fosas nasales queden libres. 
Dicho de otra manera :
Primero las hembras humanas evolucionaron con mayores pechos y al tiempo los bebés y por lo tanto los adultos desarrollábamos una nariz más grande. 
Por ejemplo en las razas negras que tienen pechos muy pequeños, la nariz sigue siendo muy chata. 
Esto no lo encontrarás en ningún lado porque se me acaba de ocurrir ahora mientras miraba el vídeo del bebé gorila.


----------



## LuismarpIe (6 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Ver algo así hoy en día en un canal generalista de televisión sería ciencia ficción. Hasta su forma de hablar chirría.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

Resumiendo :

Descendemos de hembras que formaban agrupaciones de amigas que se ayudaban unas a otras en el cuidado de los hijos cuando estos ya empezaban a corretear. Hasta ese momento el bebé no se separaba de su madre. 

Un macho alfa era el padre de la mayoría de los hijos aunque todos los hombres tenían relaciones sexuales con las mujeres ya que estas solo eran fértiles unas 6 veces a lo largo de su vida. El resto del tiempo eran coitos infecundos = sexo ocupacional.
Los hombres que tenían sexo con las mujeres aunque fuese infértil desataba en ellos el instinto paternal y ayudaban y protegían igualmente a los niños suponiendo que eran suyos.
Este interesante fenómeno se ve en algunas especies en concreto el loro eclectus cuyo dimorfismo sexual es muy marcado.

La hembra hace creer a varios machos que son los padres de las crías copulando con ellos y todos colaboran llevando comida al nido cuando estas nacen . 

Análisis genéticos han demostrado que la mayoría pertenecen al mismo macho .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ver algo así hoy en día en un canal generalista de televisión sería ciencia ficción. Hasta su forma de hablar chirría.



al margen de un pequeño sector de la población marginal que eran analfabetos, en la generación de nuestros padres y abuelos el nivel era muy alto.
Sus fuentes de información y de cultura eran libros elegidos y valorados y la gente procuraba distinguirse de la plebe por su nivel cultural.

También lo podemos ver en la forma de vestir. En los documentales o películas de hacer más de 50 años, se ve a la gente bien vestida , incluso intentando aparentar . Actualmente se promociona lo contrario : La vulgaridad, la ignorancia, tatuajes, piercings, ropa informal, la Veneno, Nacho Vidal, Sálvame de lux y el engendro que lo presenta, solo hay que ver los cantantes más populares del año. 

La degeneración de la sociedad española no es un chiste es una realidad. 

1 Morad 19.8 M
2 Aitana 12.6
3 C. Tangana 9.1
4 Beny Jr 8.5
5 Rosalía 7.1
6 Bad Gyal 6.2
7 Omar Montes 5.9
8 Ana Mena 5.7
9 Rvfv 5.6
10 Melendi 4.8
11 Zzoilo 4.3
12 Cano 4
13 Moncho Chavea 3.6
14 Ptazeta 3.4
15 Nyno Vargas 3.4 









Top 100 Artistas Españoles Streaming en España 2022


Repasamos actualmente como están los 100 artistas españoles con más consumo de streaming en 2022, al 6 de enero, primera lista que incluye el streaming de vídeo (YouTube)




www.vinilonegro.com













Estos son los amigos con los que Morad comparte su éxito: "Hacemos un gasto en abogados de 100.000 euros al año"


Jordi Évole conoce en este vídeo a los amigos de Morad, con los que pasa su día a día y quienes se han convertido en sus compañeros de oficio: "Yo no voy a ir a ningún lado si no es con ellos".




www.lasexta.com


----------

